# Wristwatches, watches and watch-like gadgets



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

How much did you pay for yours?
And how great is it?


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 30, 2013)

A Swiss one I was given as a christmas present. I haven't worn it for 15 years mainly due to my mobile.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine is a Swatch Irony self winder, it was a gift, I think it cost about £60.00


----------



## smorodina (Mar 30, 2013)

It is soooo great!
When both large and small hands are pointing straight up I know it's about time to go to bed...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a fancy one I got for my 21st birthday. I have worn it about 10 times.
I am not sure how many people wear watches. I am going to secretly look at peoples wrists tonight, and will report back on how many watch wearers there are.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

this is what mine looks like from the back:


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2013)

I have 2 - one is a Timex Ironman and it cost about £80 and it's great but the strap is too long

I've also got a Luminox which was about £150 which is really great BUT the strap keeps breaking - so far I'm on strap 2 which I've noticed is starting to go the same way as the original one


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> I have 2 - one is a Timex Ironman and it cost about £80 and it's great but the strap is too long
> 
> I've also got a Luminox which was about £150 which is really great BUT the strap keeps breaking - so far I'm on strap 2 which I've noticed is starting to go the same way as the original one


Perhaps next time you could try a different strap.
I used to have thick wrists and had to have a longer strap but now it seems I have lost weight because I am now 4 holes down on the maximum.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 30, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> I have 2 - one is a Timex Ironman and it cost about £80 and it's great but the strap is too long
> 
> I've also got a Luminox which was about £150 which is really great BUT the strap keeps breaking - so far I'm on strap 2 which I've noticed is starting to go the same way as the original one


I've got a Timex Ironman that cost me about $12 and it's fine. My other watch is Swiss and expensive,  a new Omega to replace my granddad's old Omega that was burgled from my old flat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2013)

Old fashioned standard Casio digital watch.
Exactly the same as I had in school, when I last had a watch
£20


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

I break watches with some aplomb, so it works out cheaper for me to buy a decent one to start off with. I get miffed off having to send off watches to be resealed when the battery needs changing so have a Citizen eco-drive one.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps next time you could try a different strap.
> I used to have thick wrists and had to have a longer strap but now it seems I have lost weight because I am now 4 holes down on the maximum.


 
The problem is the watch and strap are made of the same or similar material and would probably look crap with another style strap - it is bloody annoying though


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2013)

I avoid metal straps as they tend to pinch the hairs on your wrists. Leather straps end up stinking. 
Plastic probably best!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have two, one is a Timex boys watch  ( I have very slim wrists) £10 from Argos .
The other was from Mugi with a thin leather strap that goes round twice and was about £25.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I avoid metal straps as they tend to pinch the hairs on your wrists. Leather straps end up stinking.
> Plastic probably best!


I agree, my watch came with a metal strap that I didn't really get on with then I tried a leather one but what is the point in having a waterproof watch with a leather strap so now I have a plastic / rubber strap which is the best.


----------



## Athos (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine's a 1953 Omega 30mm, a bit like the one in the picture, except that the outer band on the face is black (and it's in cleaner condition). An amazing watch; not only beautiful, but also the most precise wristwatch calibre ever tested at Neuchâtel, Geneva and Kew Teddington. After 60 years, my wind up watch keeps time like no other. To my mind, it pisses all over most of the modern Omegas (and a lot of other high-end brands), which just look crass.  (Not sure how much it cost, because it was a present.)


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

I have three, one is a stainless steel digital Casio Baby G that I've had for donkey's years, can't remember how much I paid for it. £80 or so. Another is a Fossil, think that was about £80 as well. And a Seiko one which I don't wear as it is too small/dainty. I like big chunky watches.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 30, 2013)

I lost my watch (£15 with a glow in the dark face) on Tuesday at a Stiff Little Fingers gig, crashing about down the front with a load of other blokes old enough to know better. Haven't got round to replacing it yet and it's very annoying not to have it; i keep glancing at my wrist pointlessly.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine cost nothing because I don't have one and don't see the point nowadays.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I lost my watch (£15 with a glow in the dark face) on Tuesday at a Stiff Little Fingers gig, crashing about down the front with a load of other blokes old enough to know better. Haven't got round to replacing it yet and it's very annoying not to have it; i keep glancing at my wrist pointlessly.


 
Stiff Little Fingers are still gigging?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 30, 2013)

got one of these






but with a stripey nato strap.

not that I worn it for about 5 years properly - its for travel n stuff. theres also a '70s Doxa sharkhunter lying around somewhere . maybe a '60s Girrard perregeaux deep diver as well, that needs rebuilt after it leaked a long time ago

what with fones an computers everywhere, I never need to use a watch these days.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 30, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Stiff Little Fingers are still gigging?


Yeah, they're on tour at the moment. It was a good gig... loads of 40+ men in the audience crashing into each other... one guy got sparked out during the encore so they stopped playing (he was ok eventually).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

Has stopped working and it ain't the battery


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Mar 30, 2013)

Non watch wearer for donkey's yrs, not a slave to time etc, blah...I've got the time on my phone anyway.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 30, 2013)

I like not knowing what the time is. The other day someone asked me the time on the street and I was like "uh...(figures out when I last knew the time, looks for sun, assesses traffic volumes) it's probably between 3 and 4:30, I guess?"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 30, 2013)

I have four or five watches. The most expensive was £150 in a half price sale, bargain! The others very between £40, and £80. The most expensive one I ever bought was £600 as a special gift.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Mine cost nothing because I don't have one and don't see the point nowadays.


 
I'd sooner go out without my trousers than my watch.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Mine cost nothing because I don't have one and don't see the point nowadays.


Has time ceased to exist?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 30, 2013)

I bought one of these about 13 years ago in America.






It cost just under $2000.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 30, 2013)

2 watches - first is my Bremont Alt1-C which is quite unique in that its a very limited release and you have to have been in a particular military unit. My other watch is a military issue CWC, issued to me in 1992/3. Love both though the Bremont is by far my fave.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 30, 2013)

I've got quite a few... wearing a Tissot perpetual calendar today (photo clearly not from today)







This really only gets worn if I'm going to the office by train rather than bike, and will probably get swapped for a birth year submariner for my birthday this year





Traser big date chrono, easily the most practical and bulletproof. It's taken a few knocks in various bike offs (hence why the rollie doesn't get worn riding) but I think it just addsd to its charm.






And the grandad watch to complete my tweed hipster outfit. Citizen Eco Drive Solitaire.






I've also got a few digital ones that I only wear working out. Oh, and a minute repeater obviously.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 30, 2013)

Never wore a watch - I don't like adornments being _on _me IYSWIM - Plus they get in the way of the fisting. Unless you've got a depth watch, I suppose. Half the time at least I leave my phone at home as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2013)

I tried a couple of slightly blingy watches, but at the end of the day I need something cheap, tough and lightweight.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 30, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


>


 
My dad had a 1960s Milgauss.

Bastard gave it to my nephew.


----------



## silverfish (Mar 30, 2013)

Seiko prospex mastermariner at home (darth tuna)
G shock with big hand and little hand at work


----------



## underurnose (Mar 30, 2013)

i dont wear a watch or jewelry because of job.

i do have 3.
one in the car casio digital.
one old wind up that is just a wind up its never really kept good time.
one i bought but never wear as strap has perished. i would only use it after hours and didnt like it on my wrist.
i learnt to do without when i started working and dont miss it.
heaps of ways of knowing what time it is.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2013)

It's been years since I last wore a watch; they got in the way, water got in them, or they got bashed against things. But my main reason for not wearing one is that the buses around here are more than frustrating enough without being instantly able to tell exactly how overdue the one you want is.

I carry a cheap mobile and that's good enough for keeping track of time without it making me overanxious.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> But my main reason for not wearing one is that the buses around here are more than frustrating enough without being instantly able to tell exactly how overdue the one you want is.


 


So many people seem to function without a watch, Kris is one. I bought her a nice watch xmas before last and I think she's worn it half a dozen times.

I feel a very definite absence on the rare occasions that I forget to put mine back on. A lot of people use their phones but I don't comprehend time in the same way ... I think. I like to be aware of the time constantly, so probably glance at my watch every half an hour or so, and my actions, broadly speaking, fit the time. Other (less anal) folk only check the time when they've got a schedule to keep, so an occasional squint at a phone when necessary will probably suffice, but I've noted that people without watches are often the least punctual/organised!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> <snip> Other (less anal) folk only check the time when they've got a schedule to keep, so an occasional squint at a phone when necessary will probably suffice, but I've noted that people without watches are often the least punctual/organised!


My decision to no longer use a watch was an attempt to remove at least one source of stress.  As for timekeeping, I tend to be early (except when overcompensating) and my organisational ability is extremely fluid but effective.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 30, 2013)

found it on the floor of the drill hall when tidying up  comfy and has a light all i need.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

The only time I take my watch off is when I am in the bath.
I know that my mobile also tells the time (and my PC) but I would be lost without my watch.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 30, 2013)

because it was free...







mine is all horribly scratched and has lumps missing, but i'm amazed that a) it has survived this long, and that b) i haven't done my usual trick of leaving it on a train or something...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 30, 2013)

kebabking said:


> because it was free...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
G10s are great, I need to get one at some point. Eddie at Timefactors is talking about making one with tritium tubes.

Of course the ultimate issue watch is of course...






Now worth about £50-100k, although I imagine the chaps who've got them probably earnt them.


----------



## danski (Mar 30, 2013)

Nothing special but I like it and that it looks smartish and not too blingy.






Oh, and regarding a metal strap and hairs - man the fuck up 
nah, same happened to me but I wanted to keep wearing this watch and over time I think they were all pulled out as it's no longer a problem


----------



## Athos (Mar 30, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> G10s are great, I need to get one at some point. Eddie at Timefactors is talking about making one with tritium tubes.
> 
> Of course the ultimate issue watch is of course...
> 
> ...


 
I just don't get the Rolex thing. I don't think I've ever seen one that I'd wear if you gave it to me.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

This is my current watch. £150. Tough, light, made of titanium and glows fabulously in the dark!


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 31, 2013)

I spent £80 on a new steel Tissot Seastar automatic back in 1995 (it was reduced from about £220), and it's still going.

Apart from that I've got four other watches (too many perhaps) which cost me £20 or less each; a Kahuna Gnarly surfer's digital watch, which I got new, and three more I got secondhand; a Seiko SQ quartz with a gold plated case and champagne dial, a Timex Ironman digital, and a Casio Waveceptor radio-controlled watch (also digital).


----------



## tony.c (Mar 31, 2013)

I always used to wear cheap plastic digital watches. I need to wear a watch to know when it's break time and finishing time at work. But they gave me a Rotary watch (cost about £80 in 2001) after 20 years service which I am still wearing 12 years later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> G10s are great, I need to get one at some point. Eddie at Timefactors is talking about making one with tritium tubes.
> 
> Of course the ultimate issue watch is of course...
> 
> ...


It's just a fucking watch for fuck's sake


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just a fucking watch for fuck's sake


 
No.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 31, 2013)

I have an Armani watch the missus got me for Xmas. The internets tell me she paid about £600 for it. I was about to buy myself a Rolex, but I really like it, so I didn't, saving a fair few quid. A winner of an Xmas present. She's great, my missus.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2013)

one of these atm


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2013)

£100 from Amazon....used to have a lovely 1970s Omega Seamaster chronograph until some cunt stole it a few years ago


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just a fucking watch for fuck's sake


 
It's not "just a watch", it's a very rare and desirable piece of militaria, which is what it derives most of its value from. Same reason a Victoria Cross is worth £200k.

Of course I agree that paying that much for a date only sports watch is crazy, clearly what I'd get for that sort of money is a 5140j


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of these companies source their mechanisms from the same supplier.

It's all about the glossy adverts in the Economist and shit.

"You don't own one, you just look after it for the next generation" and all that shite.

You're all gullible marketing fodder.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Most of these companies source their mechanisms from the same supplier.
> 
> It's all about the glossy adverts in the Economist and shit.
> 
> ...


 
I know that's not true of the mechanism for my watch.  But, with regard to a lot of the modern high-end watches, I have to agree with you.  Especially the ones the size and weight of a brick, with no end of dials and bezels etc (unless you are actually a fighter pilot or a diver, of course).  They are a really ugly way of telling the world how much money you have.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> I know that's not true of the mechanism for my watch.


 
Yours was made here I reckon:



Fossil do have a Swiss plant now in addition to their Chinese ones but are sure to brand the watches made there as Swiss.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Yours was made here I reckon:
> 
> YouTube Video
> 
> Fossil do have a Swiss plant now in addition to their Chinese ones but are sure to brand the watches made there as Swiss.



Don't think Omega had a Chinese factory in 1953.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Most of these companies source their mechanisms from the same supplier.
> 
> It's all about the glossy adverts in the Economist and shit.
> 
> ...


 
Patek and Rolex make all their own movements, which proper watch nerds care about a great deal.

If you think you're immune to marketing, you're a bit naive.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> Mine's a 1953 Omega 30mm, a bit like the one in the picture, except that the outer band on the face is black (and it's in cleaner condition). An amazing watch; not only beautiful, but also the most precise wristwatch calibre ever tested at Neuchâtel, Geneva and Kew Teddington. After 60 years, my wind up watch keeps time like no other. To my mind, it pisses all over most of the modern Omegas (and a lot of other high-end brands), which just look crass. (Not sure how much it cost, because it was a present.)


Classy.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Omega manual wind dress watches are incredibly good value. You can get 9k and 18k gold ones for not much over scrap value. They're a fantastic choice if you want the traditional thin, leather strapped gold watch to go with a suit.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:
			
		

> Old Omega manual wind dress watches are incredibly good value. You can get 9k and 18k gold ones for not much over scrap value. They're a fantastic choice if you want the traditional thin, leather strapped gold watch to go with a suit.



Mine is stainless steel. A better choice for everyday wear.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Patek and Rolex make all their own movements, which proper watch nerds care about a great deal.


 
Patek and Rolex are the same company. They've only recently started making some of their own parts, they still buy from Swatch.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Patek and Rolex are the same company. They've only recently started making some of their own parts, they still buy from Swatch.


 
You've got absolutely no idea what you're talking about


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> You've got absolutely no idea what you're talking about


 
Ok those two a different, meh.

They both buy parts from Swatch though

Swatch reaches agreement over watch movements


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Ok those two a different, meh.
> 
> They both buy parts from Swatch though
> 
> Swatch reaches agreement over watch movements


 
Rolex and Patek don't use ETA movements, and a badly written and imprecise Reuters article won't prove otherwise.

They've both used bought in movements for chronographs in the past from Zenith and Lemania respectively IIRC, but neither do any longer. The Lemania based Pateks were heavily modified anyway, sometimes to the extent of adding on calendar functions.


----------



## coley (Mar 31, 2013)

Found not wearing a watch resulted in less problems with my tinnitus, how I don't know, but haven't worn one for years, not a miss really.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Rolex and Patek don't use ETA movements


 
I didn't say they did, but tell me they don't use an Swatch parts. Nivarox springs for example? They're assemblers basically, and that can just as easily be done in China.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I didn't say they did, but tell me they don't use an Swatch parts. Nivarox springs for example? They're assemblers basically, and that can just as easily be done in China.


 
Maybe, clearly you know more about using google in a desperate attempt to argue a completely false position Swiss watches than me. That's akin to saying "BMW don't make cars, because their cars contain brakes made by Brembo" though.

You're welcome to buy a Chinese perpetual calendar if you want, although they cost about the same as the Swiss ones, and don't look half as nice.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10718394197&cm_cat=50005700


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone who thinks they get what they pay for when it comes to watches is deluding themselves.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> That's akin to saying "BMW don't make cars, because their cars contain brakes made by Brembo" though.


 
Are Brembo owned by e.g. Ford? And springs are a bit more to a watch than brake pads are to a car.

And did the German competition authority intervene in a supplier to BMW and Mercedes' because they had too much market control?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

As far as I can tell Patek and Rolex do in fact make their own balance springs on current models.

I'm not much interested in what someone who doesn't wear a watch thinks they're worth. Clearly they're worth nothing to you. I don't make a habit of going onto car threads and telling people they're wasting their money.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined What is the story with the rolex? Tried googling it and couldn't find anything. Interested to know.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Anyone who thinks they get what they pay for when it comes to watches is deluding themselves.



A lot of what you pay for with modern high-end watches is the name. But, as long as there's a market for that name, then you probably get what you pay for. If you spend £2,000 on a Rolex, it's likely to go in value over the same timescale as a £200 watch will depreciate. My beef with a lot of them is their ugliness and their ostentatiousness.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 31, 2013)

punchdrunkme said:


> ExtraRefined What is the story with the rolex? Tried googling it and couldn't find anything. Interested to know.


 
The Military one? The MOD issued them from the 1960s-1980s roughly, to various outfits but mostly Navy divers, as they were the best tool for the job at the time; this of course being before they were toys for city boys. They're modified from normal Submariner 5513, having MOD issue numbers on the back, and different hands. When they were no longer issued, they were sold off at cost to their holders.

They're usually referred to as "Milsubs", there's more info here amongst other places.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 31, 2013)

i've got a fake submariner, looks like this,






except the bezel is made of tinplate instead of ceramic, the magnifying bit isn't as good and the little luminous bobble fell off.

it has got a screw in crown and a very smooth movement, keeps good time and only cost me fifty quid.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

((( little luminous bobble)))


----------



## discokermit (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> ((( little luminous bobble)))


a real rolex is a masterpiece of engineering. mine is a masterpiece of sheer cheekyness.


----------



## starfish (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive had this one for a good few years. ms starfish bought me it one birthday or christmas. I really should get a new strap for it soon though.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Ok those two a different, meh.
> 
> They both buy parts from Swatch though
> 
> Swatch reaches agreement over watch movements


 
That article doesn't say what you seem to think it does. Swatch is the largest watch company in the world and has acquired many high end brands. That doesn't mean it makes them all. Rolex, Omega, Zenith etc., all have there own manufacturing plants and any externally sourced parts are made to _their_ specifications. Watch enthusiasts are extremely selective about the provenance of their movements!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm flogging off some of my watches. As my girlfriend accurately points out, "they all look the same" anyway 

I'm getting rid of this one soon. I like it but prefer the dazzling luminosity of my new one best!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> That article doesn't say what you seem to think it does. Swatch is the largest watch company in the world and has acquired many high end brands. That doesn't mean it makes them all. Rolex, Omega, Zenith etc., all have there own manufacturing plants and any externally sourced parts are made to _their_ specifications. Watch enthusiasts are extremely selective about the provenance of their movements!


 
I just think watches are such a wankfest it makes me sick.

I mean look at these cunts


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I just think watches are such a wankfest it makes me sick.


What, all of them? 


Back on to my (non wanky) watches, here's the others I'm going to flog soon. They're both tough as nails and have given good service for many years, but they're battery powered and I'm solar all the way now!


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I just think watches are such a wankfest it makes me sick.


 
is their a back story to your hatred of watches?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

There are some dreadful adverts for expensive watches, apparently designed to sell them exclusively to the cunt market. Watches themselves are good though.

There are some dreadful ads for fountain pens as well, though not quite as bad as that, but that doesn't put me off them. Well actually I'm not sure I'd buy a Mont Blanc - not a modern one anyway, maybe a vintage.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> is their a back story to your hatred of watches?


 
ok I got laughed at at school for having a watch that was only waterproof to 10 metres, whereas 25 was considered pathetic, 50 metres barely acceptable and 100+ required to be anywhere near cool.

But mostly it's because all the watch adverts I've seen are just about flogging over-engineered fluff to people who use private banking. I wonder what the average markup is. I'm all for having an accurate time piece if that's what you need, but don't kid me that it's worth paying silly prices for one.That can't be justified unless you succumb to marketing twaddle about extreme usage, sentimentality or what not.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are some dreadful ads for fountain pens as well, though not quite as bad as that, but that doesn't put me off them. Well actually I'm not sure I'd buy a Mont Blanc - not a modern one anyway, maybe a vintage.


 
I bet most decent expensive fountain pens write far better than cheap ones.

Time is time though. As long as a watch is sufficiently accurate for your purposes, which let's face it for most people are not millisecond-critical, then why do you need to spend more money? How many people are actually going to need their Breitling to work properly in Antarctica or when they sky dive from space?


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> ok I got laughed at at school for having a watch that was only waterproof to 10 metres, whereas 25 was considered pathetic, 50 metres barely acceptable and 100+ required to be anywhere near cool.
> 
> But mostly it's because all the watch adverts I've seen are just about flogging over-engineered fluff to people who use private banking. I wonder what the average markup is. I'm all for having an accurate time piece if that's what you need, but don't kid me that it's worth paying silly prices for one.That can't be justified unless you succumb to marketing twaddle about extreme usage, sentimentality or what not.


 
Basically if you spend more than about £200 on a watch it's jewellery unless you need something extremely specialised (such as working in an highly magnetised environment, when you might want something like a Milgauss).

The Swiss watch industry had to reinvent itself in the 1980's because thanks to quartz movements, Seiko and other Japanese watch companies produced watches which were more accurate than theirs at prices most people could afford, so they did two things; produced cheap watches for the fashion market (Swatches) and high-end watches for the "aspirational" market (Patek Philippe, Breguet, Audemars Piguet, Blancpain etc.).

Rolexes were always expensive but they used to be cheaper in relative terms than they are now.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I bet most decent expensive fountain pens write far better than cheap ones.


 
Not since the Chinese entered the market. There's a very cheap Chinese pen which will give a Meisterstuck 149, of which it is a copy, a run for its money;





bi0boy said:


> Time is time though. As long as a watch is sufficiently accurate for your purposes, which let's face it for most people are not millisecond-critical, then why do you need to spend more money? How many people are actually going to need their Breitling to work properly in Antarctica or when they sky dive from space?


 
Status basically (and for some, the pleasure of owning something which by dint of its being produced in small numbers is always going to be exclusive).


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> There are some dreadful adverts for expensive watches, apparently designed to sell them exclusively to the cunt market. Watches themselves are good though.
> 
> There are some dreadful ads for fountain pens as well, though not quite as bad as that, but that doesn't put me off them. Well actually I'm not sure I'd buy a Mont Blanc - not a modern one anyway, maybe a vintage.



I avoid modern MBs for the same reason;  just look a bit try-hard to me.  (I do have a vintage one, though.)  I have some great pens for which I've paid a small fortune, and some that I've bought for next to nothing - price and quality aren't necessarily tied together. But, watch enthusiasts seem overly-obsessed with price.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> But mostly it's because all the watch adverts I've seen are just about flogging over-engineered fluff to people who use private banking.


I'm wondering what magazines you must be reading.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Not since the Chinese entered the market. There's a very cheap Chinese pen which will give a Meisterstuck 149, of which it is a copy, a run for its money;


I'm going to get that. Good call!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> What, all of them?
> View attachment 30924
> Back on to my (non wanky) watches, here's the others I'm going to flog soon. They're both tough as nails and have given good service for many years, but they're battery powered and I'm solar all the way now!


 
I am not even using the power of the sun, my watch winds itself as I move.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm going to get that. Good call!


There are many far better cheap fountain pens you can buy.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> There are many far better cheap fountain pens you can buy.


£10 is fine by me.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> £10 is fine by me.


Yeah, better pens you could buy for a tenner.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I bet most decent expensive fountain pens write far better than cheap ones.


There's a recognised point at which you're really only paying for decoration or exclusivity. The best writers I have cost generally £60 to £150 - they look fine but aren't particularly flashy (my favourite, the Lamy 2000, has an understated Bauhaus design and looks quite dull until you examine it and hold it). After that it really is things like size, material, being rare or a limited edition, having gold leaf etc.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 31, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I am not even using the power of the sun, my watch winds itself as I move.


yes you are. your energy to move is derived from the sun.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm going to get that. Good call!


I have a lot of Chinese fountain pens and haven't paid more than 30 quid or so for any of them - the issue is the QC, which is widely variable. Indian is the way to go for inexpensive good performers IMO.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> Yeah, better pens you could buy for a tenner.


I'm sure there are but it's a shame you've still declined to name any.

Still, I'm *more than happy* to punt a tenner on this so there's no need to continue the parade-pissing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> I avoid modern MBs for the same reason;  just look a bit try-hard to me.  (I do have a vintage one, though.)  I have some great pens for which I've paid a small fortune, and some that I've bought for next to nothing - price and quality aren't necessarily tied together. But, watch enthusiasts seem overly-obsessed with price.


MontBlanc have a problem in that they've spent so long actively targeting pens as jewellery for overpaid cunts that the reputation has spread. Even people who know nothing about fountain pens will say "oh, montblanc, they're pens for cunts". Which is a bit of a shame but hey, they've made their own bed and they continue to make it.

I have enjoyed visiting MontBlanc shops in my scruffiest t shirts and combats and asking a series of highly technical pen questions, but the novelty wears off.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> I avoid modern MBs for the same reason; just look a bit try-hard to me. (I do have a vintage one, though.) I have some great pens for which I've paid a small fortune, and some that I've bought for next to nothing - price and quality aren't necessarily tied together. But, watch enthusiasts seem overly-obsessed with price.


 
There's a forum for people who are interested in (or can only afford) cheaper watches;

http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/index.php


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm sure there are but it's a shame you've still declined to name any.
> 
> Still, I'm *more than happy* to punt a tenner on this so there's no need to continue the parade-pissing.


 
Many are listed on the fountain pen thread. But this is a good start:  http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Platinum-Carbon-Pen-DP800S.html


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Athos said:


> Many are listed on the fountain pen thread. But this is a goos start: http://www.cultpens.com/index.html


I've bought a cheap, well reviewed pen now, thanks.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I've bought a cheap, well reviewed pen now, thanks.


 
Cool.


----------



## Athos (Mar 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> There's a forum for people who are interested in (or can only afford) cheaper watches;
> 
> http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/index.php


 
Great stuff.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 31, 2013)

Wish I was an Octopus


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Time is time though. As long as a watch is sufficiently accurate for your purposes, which let's face it for most people are not millisecond-critical, then why do you need to spend more money? How many people are actually going to need their Breitling to work properly in Antarctica or when they sky dive from space?


 
You could say that about pretty much anything though. Most people probably own something that they appreciate beyond its basic functionality. In the case of watches it's the engineering, artistry, workmanship etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 31, 2013)

real Designer Pens are a massive business in China - theyse given as gifts between businessmen

http://www.ibtimes.com/mont-blanc-thrives-china-194234


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 1, 2013)

I like clockwork stuff, the aesthetic of it, but watches fill me with a profound sense of melancholy - I think it's coz my dad and one of my surviving uncles wore watches, it'd take too long to explain.

I like markers though, the bad boys shown above for example.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 1, 2013)

i want a fake omega speedmaster like what buzz aldrin wore on the moon, a fake rolex gmt master II like what che guevara wore, and a fake tag heuer monaco like steve mcqueen wore in 'le mans'.


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like to use nice pens but I'm left handed


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> I would like to use nice pens but I'm left handed


Get one fitted with an oblique nib?  Some (not all) of the better pens can be fitted for lefties  - oblique nibs are usually available as one of the  accessories rather than by default.   ViolentPanda


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 1, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i want a fake omega speedmaster like what buzz aldrin wore on the moon, a fake rolex gmt master II like what che guevara wore, and a fake tag heuer monaco like steve mcqueen wore in 'le mans'.


 
Yes, if fake watches were good enough for those people they should be good enough for you.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd love to have this watch. Shame it's over ten times the price I'm prepared to pay for it though. 







http://www.fortis-watches.com/


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> A Swiss one I was given as a christmas present. I haven't worn it for 15 years mainly due to my mobile.


Mine is a Mondaine too but it also has a date function. I wear it everyday and every time I put it on I think how much I love it. It was a present so I have no idea how much it cost, nothing ridiculous though.


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Get one fitted with an oblique nib? Some (not all) of the better pens can be fitted for lefties - oblique nibs are usually available as one of the accessories rather than by default.  ViolentPanda


I can write with them but I smudge everything with my hand as I write across the page.


----------



## Athos (Apr 1, 2013)

tbtommyb said:
			
		

> I can write with them but I smudge everything with my hand as I write across the page.



Buy one of Noodlers' quick drying inks. My wife is left handed and I got her a lovely Esterbrook with a left handed nib, and filled it with this ink. She can't write fast enough to smudge it (which is to say that it dries very quickly, not that Milady is a slow writer).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> I can write with them but I smudge everything with my hand as I write across the page.


 
Pens with actual "left-hand nibs"? Bummer.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Back on to watches, I like the black and white Fortis one even more. Look at that super-clear glass! Those chunky numbers! Dials! Bezels! 












And check out the lume power!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 3, 2013)

That dial is far too busy for my liking. I don't know my way around dive chronos, but here's a simpler design


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 25, 2013)

Baselworld this week, Rolex have loads of new bling

http://www.rolex.com/content/dam/ro...13/Brochure-Nouveautes-Baselworld-2013_en.pdf


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

if a ETA movement is a must, there are some beautiful affordable options.
Steinharts are way up there, I love the elegance of the Ocean 2, it's a diver but dressy at the same time.

Pretty much the same movement as your £1000 sub tag.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 2, 2013)

weltweit said:


> How much did you pay for yours?
> And how great is it?


 
I paid nowt, it was a gift. It was originally a onner and now I can't afford to replace the glass.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

Or if you like Bremont Supermarine and Rolex Submariner, another affordable alternative is the Christopher Ward Trident GMT.
They're pricier than Steinhart but have a 5 year warranty.






Other alternative is the Beijing watch which I love.






And of course, my Communist watch that I'm wearing today.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

great video on wearers of omega seamaster watches


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2013)

£20 Timex "Expedition Camper".
Tough and lightweight

 

The Indiglow lighting packed up ages ago, but it doesn't bother me sufficiently to buy a new watch.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> £20 Timex "Expedition Camper".
> Tough and lightweight
> 
> View attachment 34927
> ...


 

that watch would probably kill off most of my automatic watches.


----------



## silverfish (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Back on to watches, I like the black and white Fortis one even more. Look at that super-clear glass! Those chunky numbers! Dials! Bezels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like that, loads of stuff on the face but still nice.

I'm looking for a business like, plain very chunky little hand/big hand watch with a rotating bezel and really bright luminescence. Nite and traser are nice but ultra expensive and I've had traser where the luminescent capsules fall off the hands after a few years

Looking at g-shocks but they have shit/no luminescence

something that takes some damage as well


----------



## silverfish (Jul 2, 2013)

fuck me just googled fortis prices 

I might buy a car or a house in installements..Not a watch though


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

The most important bit for me is that the watch has to be solar/eco powered - getting batteries replaced in waterproof watches is a pain in the arse as you have to send the watch off to get it dowen properly (and retain the warranty) and pay handsomely for the privilege too.

I couldn't find a decent super-lume watch with the a rotating bezel, but this one is so bright almost lights up the bed at night!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

silverfish said:


> I like that, loads of stuff on the face but still nice.
> 
> I'm looking for a business like, plain very chunky little hand/big hand watch with a rotating bezel and really bright luminescence. Nite and traser are nice but ultra expensive and I've had traser where the luminescent capsules fall off the hands after a few years
> 
> Looking at g-shocks but they have shit/no luminescence something that takes some damage as well


 
Tough and elegance don't go well.
A dress watch usually is thin and small with minor details.
A tool watch is chunky and thick with lots of shit happening on the face.
You may have issues fitting it under a shirt.

I wear an Ocean 2 like the one mentioned above (with a shark mesh strap). It fits in between sports and formal.

The sapphire glass is tough as nuts and it has the same movement as a Tag Heuer that costs £1000 more (and there's no fuckin' way I'd ever buy a Tag).

Lum is awesome.

But there's a 2 month waiting list on the Steinhart website. 
Could try Chronomaster who sometimes do good deals.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> The most important bit for me is that the watch has to be solar/eco powered - getting batteries replaced in waterproof watches is a pain in the arse as you have to send the watch off to get it dowen properly (and retain the warranty) and pay handsomely for the privilege too.
> 
> I couldn't find a decent super-lume watch with the a rotating bezel, but this one is so bright almost lights up the bed at night!


 

Sorry i couldn't resist (i suffer from watch fetishes).
but this is my favourite Eco Power watch - Nighthawk in stealth.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice but my ideal watch would be like mine, but with a rotating bezel, alarm and more numbers on the dial!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 2, 2013)

I went without a watch for a decade at least, then I got this one...cheap, tough, and comfortable.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I went without a watch for a decade at least, then I got this one...cheap, tough, and comfortable.


 
Does that bezel spin around at high speed and let you cut through handcuffs?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Does that bezel spin around at high speed and let you cut through handcuffs?


 
Unfortunately not. But you can take it off and use it as a mini-shuriken....aim it for the neck of any assailant.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2013)

a word about Diesel watches - bought one about 5 years ago, massive watch face - I liked it. When it comes to replacing straps though - you can't nip into a watch place and just get one for £20 - oh no - they have special diesel straps which aren't the same size - so can only be done by Diesel - that'll be £60 please. I didn't want to pay that for a watch that only cost me £80 - plus it wasn't working and needed to be serviced (the watch man said) which would have cost me another £70 so now I have a watch with a knackered strap which doesn't work - if any one wants it - PM me, I'll post it to them


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2013)

Re dedicated straps, swatch are the same, have to get a swatch strap.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2013)

editor have you investigated mechanically self winding watches. I have one with a flywheel in its base which rotates as I move winding the spring and keeping the watch going.

Mine only has three visible moving parts the second hand, the minute and hour hands, no extra stuff as I think it wants to use the minimum energy but I love the technique. The only downside is if I am lazy for a few days and don't move about much sometimes the watch does not recharge enough and loses time.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

I never found a self winding watch that fitted my requirements.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2013)

Last watch was a Vostok Troika:






Current watch is a Seiko 5 "Military":






What my watches all have in common is robustness. I've had little sense of balance for the last 20 years, so I tend to careen into things, and bang my hands and wrists with alarming regularity, even when I'm moving slowly (which I usually am!).


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 2, 2013)

I have this - I like Skagen as they are really thin but my dream watch is from JandS in Reykjavik.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got two cheapo ones, and only wear the first when I'm travelling so I know the exact time so I know if I'm going to miss a train etc.

Casio Wave Ceptor - less than £50 as far as I can recall. A basic watch that does what I need it to - show the right time, synched with the atomic clock radio signal.






A Citizen Eco-Drive. Hardly ever wear this, but I bought it because its solar-powered so never needs batteries replacing. Can't remember the price, but I think it was somewhere around £50 or so from Argos.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

This is my mechanically self winding swatch although I now have a black rubber strap that I prefer over the metal one. No visible numbers which can at certain times of day make telling the time a bit hit and miss. Nicest piece of bling I have every owned!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 3, 2013)

Today, I'm wearing this





Vintage Ocean Military - ETA 2824-2 movement. This is probably one of my favourite watch and when it's on a leather Nato strap, it brings the yellow-orangey dials out more. I like the action of the rotating bezel and the loud clicks makes me think of quality. I love this piece.

(The history of the design pays homage to the Rolex Military Submariner that were issued (about 200 I think) to the Royal Navy and original would probably cost more than my house, car and 5 years my salary put together.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 3, 2013)

We talked about milsubs upthread I think. They're not _quite_ that rare or expensive; about 1,200 were made, and they're worth £40k-£100k depending on exact condition and configuration.

That's a really nice homage though.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 3, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> We talked about milsubs upthread I think. They're not _quite_ that rare or expensive; about 1,200 were made, and they're worth £40k-£100k depending on exact condition and configuration.
> 
> That's a really nice homage though.


 

Oh, I thought only 200 issued...ok, just checked, you're right!

Yes I saw those threads.
In fact, I came very close the other day to buy a Submariner or Omega SMP on credit (swayed towards SMP cos it was cheaper).
Then thought, why would I want to spend nearly £3K on a single watch and why the fuck was I considering nearly £6K on a Submariner?
Seriously. I figured it's one of those things you wear on wrist for a week and get totally bored. 
I mean why else would most watch collectors have 20 plus pieces? 

Have you seen this video on the wearers of subs? 
Unsure if he is for real.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 3, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Oh, I thought only 200 issued...ok, just checked, you're right!
> 
> Yes I saw those threads.
> In fact, I came very close the other day to buy a Submariner or Omega SMP on credit (swayed towards SMP cos it was cheaper).
> ...


 


I treated myself to a second-hand SMariner about 3 years ago , yes it is extravagant and there are many more sensible things to spend your money on , but I wear it every day and feel good wearing it , if I sold it today or any time in the future I would get all my money back ( it`s easy to justify anything if you really want to ) that cannot be said of many watches . I keep a £ 20 Timex if I am going anywhere I might feel uncomfortable .


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> editor have you investigated mechanically self winding watches. I have one with a flywheel in its base which rotates as I move winding the spring and keeping the watch going.


 
That's known as an "automatic" movement and is the basis for all high quality watches. Manually wound watches are pretty much a thing of the past, and battery powered (quartz) movements are considered far less desirable and are far cheaper than their automatic counterparts. Few analogue watch collectors would buy a watch with a battery in it unless it powered a digital display alongside an automatic movement.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 3, 2013)

hammerntongues said:


> I treated myself to a second-hand SMariner about 3 years ago , yes it is extravagant and there are many more sensible things to spend your money on , but I wear it every day and feel good wearing it , if I sold it today or any time in the future I would get all my money back ( it`s easy to justify anything if you really want to ) that cannot be said of many watches . I keep a £ 20 Timex if I am going anywhere I might feel uncomfortable .


 

You certainly don't sound like a watch collector.
How much did you pay for it?

I wish I didn't read your thread now.
Cos if I buy another watch, my wife will leave me.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 3, 2013)

got to be careful saying things like this around here or  I will get lined up against the wall but £ 3500 , yes stupid money in some respects , I dont plan to sell it  but as I say if I put it on e-bay today I would easily get it all back , its a 2006 with a date window , it came with all the papers and I bought it from a legit shop in London  . I did quite a bit of research before spending that much money ,  the watch market seems fairly well monitored , you don`t seem to get bargains but equally you don`t seem to get ripped off if you go to a proper shop .


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 3, 2013)

that's a very good price. £3500 is real good. I think the going rate is £4K or around that.
How much does it cost to service?

the thing is, i always wanted a Submariner and have about 10 plus watches ranging from Quartz to Autos, and all types of divers to 'ease' that want. Had Steinharts, Longines, Christopher Wards, Seaguls, Seikos (vintage) etc...

if i sat back and calculate how much my collection is worth, i should have bought that Submariner in the first place.
Probably would had been cheaper...

(then, i probably would be interested with the Sea Dweller by now).


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 3, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Have you seen this video on the wearers of subs?
> Unsure if he is for real.


 
Archieluxury is certainly for real, and certainly very insane.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2013)

insane money. I bought my first GMT for 900 quid new in 1991 or so - sold it in 2000 for 1500 IIRC. The same place had a S/H sub and a seadweller for 450 apiece at the time - trade ins from a North sea diver. I did turn down a well weathered well old GMT with a yellowed bubble lens from a boat capitain in belize in the late 90s- he wanted $1000 and I LAUGHED IN HIS FACE. Had a nicer explorer 1 and a non date sub in the late 90s as well- but couldnt handle the sub strap on a day to day basis so dumped then all eventually

seadwellers were available sub £2K s/h until very recently- fuck knwos why people pay so much for something that will only get swimming pool wet.

currently have a late 90s omega dynamic and a Roma Divers watch from the late 50s ( £20 from the local charity shop )- both on NATO straps. neither of which I wear now and languish in the drawer.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 3, 2013)

not-bono-ever - what do you wear now? did you get bored of the more fancier purchases?

...back to watch porn.

Old rethinkings of originals.
I think these fall under the more affordable zone.

Longines Legend Diver (probably the watch I get next in all honesty).







and,





Heritage - probably one of the cleanest looking dress watches.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 3, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> that's a very good price. £3500 is real good. I think the going rate is £4K or around that.
> How much does it cost to service?
> 
> the thing is, i always wanted a Submariner and have about 10 plus watches ranging from Quartz to Autos, and all types of divers to 'ease' that want. Had Steinharts, Longines, Christopher Wards, Seaguls, Seikos (vintage) etc...
> ...


 

I believe it is about £ 400 which is scary but it comes back with a refurb as well , glass polish etc ,  I bought mine recently serviced and even the obsessive owners say that every 4 years is enough , I wont be doing even that . Daft thing is that they are n`t even that accurate , I reckon mine gains about 20 secs a week which worried me a bit but if you investigate that is normal , my  battery quartz for less than £ 25 is  more accurate !  I only ever wanted a SM and never been tempted to change it .


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 8, 2013)

hammerntongues said:


> I believe it is about £ 400 which is scary but it comes back with a refurb as well , glass polish etc , I bought mine recently serviced and even the obsessive owners say that every 4 years is enough , I wont be doing even that . Daft thing is that they are n`t even that accurate , I reckon mine gains about 20 secs a week which worried me a bit but if you investigate that is normal , my battery quartz for less than £ 25 is more accurate ! I only ever wanted a SM and never been tempted to change it .


 

That's only a gain of 2-3 seconds a day - which is pretty good.
My most accurate watch is a Seiko Sportura and Jorge Gray - both are quartz.
But the whole point of mechanical watches is to fulfil that nerdy desire of movements and craftsmanship as well as the beauty of the finish product cos otherwise we all be wearing a a Fossil watch.

What do you guys think of the Breitling Colt Chrono?






I like the look but never see them on Ebay that much - so assume that's a good sign.
I'm unsure of the brand, their designs are somewhat loud and in yer face but i like the look of this Chrono.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> not-bono-ever - what do you wear now? did you get bored of the more fancier purchases?


 
Them sub straps are mostly unwearable if you sit at a desk and do PC stuff all day. The GMT had a Jubilee strap, so was easier to use I spose. At the end, I couldnt justify having watches worth  thousands sitting in a dusty drawer for years.Same with the Doxa divinmg watches I had at various points - great for a bit of diving, bit not ideal for office world-  they went £ stratospheric so I dumped 'em The Omega Dynamic I use  now  is my travel watch - not flash and doesnt attract attention - like this , but with a nato strap ( not easily pincheable )






actually, looks like this has increased in value since I got it in '97  - like 2x. better get shot of this as well...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2013)

I have this, but with a black leather strap. Haven't worn it for over Three years now.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2013)

if any of you were to buy an Omega Seamaster - Chrono 300m - what one would you choose?
the black or the blue?


----------



## silverfish (Jul 11, 2013)

My utilitarian bunch.

Favourite is the old seiko. Although you could beat someone to death with the seiko master mariner


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/rolex-submariner-genuine/1024436882

hmmmm


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> great video on wearers of omega seamaster watches


 
One of the things I love about youtube is its ability to leave me unsure of whether something is parody or not.

Come to think about it, some of you on this thread are approaching a similar level.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2013)

What I hate about timepieces is when they don't agree. I have:

Battery powered alarm clock with mechanical ringer in the bedroom
Computer with clock in the box room
Digital clock on my central heating
Digital clock on my oven
My self winding swatch wristwatch
The time on my mobile phone
A clock in the car I was using today
The trouble comes when you want to be precise. Today I wanted to arrive at a meeting 5 minutes early, my watch said five to, my phone said 10 to and the car said 8 to. I decided not to take the risk of being late and went in.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 15, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/rolex-submariner-genuine/1024436882
> 
> hmmmm


 
He might as well put up pictures of a real one, since he's sending it by post.


----------



## skategob (Jul 16, 2013)

silverfish said:


> ... Favourite is the old seiko. Although you could beat someone to death with the seiko master mariner ...


Always loved Seiko.

I have one of these (below right) bought in 1986 for a princely £270, stil going strong today and in great shape. Reliable as fuck!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 16, 2013)

skategob said:


> Always loved Seiko.
> 
> I have one of these (below right) bought in 1986 for a princely £270, stil going strong today and in great shape. Reliable as fuck!
> View attachment 36695


 

Those Seikos are rare. I not seen them.
I'm a fond of Seikos, use to own an 6309 7290 - a real one without all the aftermarket bullshit.

I'm a huge fan of the Seiko MM30...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought the Longines Legend Diver for £400 less than the asking price!
Should be with me in the next couple of weeks.

Now saving for my next watch - I have my eye on the Seamaster Professional Ceramic Black.
It's grown on me (when I first tried it on last year, I hated it).
Even the the small hours hand doesn't bug me anymore.
Or the fact, that alot of coppers wear this watch...or those working in security...(and always in fuckin' blue).


Should be buying that in 12months time then


----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)

About £5-6 from Argos. Replaced a slightly more expensive (but only just) Casio watch where the strap broke (which in turn replaced another Casio where the strap broke). I only want something that I can get the time with, and decided if I was going to have keep replacing them I might as well go for the cheapest of the cheap, since replacing the strap is usually more expensive than the original cost of the watch. What gets me is they will advertise that the battery will last for 10-15 years, but the strap is usually kaput long before then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

My Timex watchstrap is on its last legs, but it seems I can buy a whole near-identical Casio watch for little more than the price of a strap. The Timex Watch is £20.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-MQ-24...F8&qid=1374498013&sr=8-6&keywords=watch+strap

*£6.60 inc delivery.*


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

I like all the functionality of some of the G Shock watches but I'm not keen on all that resin. I like my watches to be metal. 






http://www.wirefresh.com/casio-g-sh...ith-digital-compass-and-radio-wave-reception/


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 23, 2013)

This is mine:






And I've also got one of these:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 23, 2013)

If I fell into the category of looking at wristwatches as a functional device that tells the time and do a shit load of other stuff, I'd choose the Sunnto Military Foliage.  Handsome watch and I love the display.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 6, 2013)

Old school.
came in today. 
me loves.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 6, 2013)

I only wear a watch at work. I got this one from a surf shop. It cost about $50 I think. That's about 30 quid to you lot. I don't really like it but its got a second hand for doing nursey stuff so it'll do.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 7, 2013)

These jackets make me cry more tears of pathos than any watch though. Fuck, if I just see anyone in a coat even resembling this, it makes me proper choke up. Actual tears. Fuck knows why.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2013)

three wolf moon jackets?  be prepared to weep salt tears....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 7, 2013)

Aaargh! My eyes. Kill it with fire, quick. 

I don't wear a watch.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2013)

I just bought a new watch. Nowt special or anything, just liked the fact that it was black and had an easy to read dial.



And that t-shirt. Yes, kill it with fire now!


----------



## silverfish (Aug 7, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> These jackets make me cry more tears of pathos than any watch though. Fuck, if I just see anyone in a coat even resembling this, it makes me proper choke up. Actual tears. Fuck knows why.
> View attachment 38724



My home town has a facebook page specifically for photos of locals wearing animal theme fleeces 

It's that honking a place


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 7, 2013)

This is my favourite:






It stopped working recently though and it's not the battery. Nixon want £80 to even look at it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 7, 2013)

cliche guevara said:


> This is my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is _daddy. _Hope you get it going again.


----------



## penelopepitstop (Aug 7, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> I've got quite a few... wearing a Tissot perpetual calendar today (photo clearly not from today)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Tissot is beautiful,,,


----------



## Kanda (Aug 8, 2013)

I was looking at Suunto's but decided to get this which arrived today:

Casio ProTrek 2500 








> The PRW-2500 has an array of features great for the outdoors including, Solar Power, Digital Compass, Altimeter and Barometer.
> Not only this but it also includes Moon Age Display, Tide Graph Display and 200m Water Resistant.


 
All of which I will need and use very soon 

http://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/pro-trek/Product/PRW-2500-1ER/


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I just bought a new watch. Nowt special or anything, just liked the fact that it was black and had an easy to read dial.
> 
> View attachment 38764
> 
> And that t-shirt. Yes, kill it with fire now!


 

Citizen make decent watches and I like the black (pvd?) of yours!!

Here's mine from Seiko, it's my most worn watch and I enjoy using it.
It's very slim and versatile.
Not the cheapest or expensive in my collection but one I seem to favour the most.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Them sub straps are mostly unwearable if you sit at a desk and do PC stuff all day. The GMT had a Jubilee strap, so was easier to use I spose. At the end, I couldnt justify having watches worth thousands sitting in a dusty drawer for years.Same with the Doxa divinmg watches I had at various points - great for a bit of diving, bit not ideal for office world- they went £ stratospheric so I dumped 'em The Omega Dynamic I use now is my travel watch - not flash and doesnt attract attention - like this , but with a nato strap ( not easily pincheable )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I missed this one! What a beauty!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> This really only gets worn if I'm going to the office by train rather than bike, and will probably get swapped for a birth year submariner for my birthday this year


 

That's not a Rolex I see much.
Most Rolex watches in the city are Subs and DJs.
Never this...
Did you keep this it in the end?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe I should post this in Watchuseek.
But does anyone know how to get rid of spots on old watches?
This is my dad's Omega Seamaster that I inherited.
It was bought in '64 when my older bro was born.
I think it's beautiful and want to restore it...

Any ideas?


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 8, 2013)

You lot all wear MASSIVE watches. My £3 old school digital Casio is brilliant simply due to the fact it weighs less than an atom and doesn't protrude from my wrist.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 8, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> You lot all wear MASSIVE watches. My £3 old school digital Casio is brilliant simply due to the fact it weighs less than an atom and doesn't protrude from my wrist.


 

I've been wearing one of these for years:






but now I need something that is waterproof to 200m and has all the functions as per the watch above 

On the other wrist will be a dive computer most of the time


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I've been wearing one of these for years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When those watches came out, they looked like THE FUTURE!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

Kanda said:


>


 
i remember this at primary school and how the teachers confiscated it cos the kids (well, one kid) would cheat during maths tests.
cool fuckin' watch still.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

editor said:


> When those watches came out, they looked like THE FUTURE!


 
I remember that too!  Sadly it is just showing our age saying this...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Citizen make decent watches and I like the black (pvd?) of yours!!
> 
> Here's mine from Seiko, it's my most worn watch and I enjoy using it.
> It's very slim and versatile.
> Not the cheapest or expensive in my collection but one I seem to favour the most.


 
That is very very similar to my new one!  Is your strap leather or some other material?  Mine is leather but looks synthetic at a distance due to the colour.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm liking that watch apart from the pointless tachymeter dial. I want a dial with numbers so I can time shit like football matches and stuff.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree - I've never understood what those tachymeter dials are for.  Maybe I'm just being dim and missing it in the manual, but it just seems to be for decoration which is pointless.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - I've never understood what those tachymeter dials are for. Maybe I'm just being dim and missing it in the manual, but it just seems to be for decoration which is pointless.


 
Oh, I know what they're for and really, really impressed* Eme one time by reading off the mile posts on a train journey and telling her our speed.

*This is saracasm

Oh, I think I'll move this thread to tech as it seems a more techie kinda thing, but I'l leave a permanent redirect so it'll stay in the general forum too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I know what they're for and really, really impressed* Eme one time by reading off the mile posts on a train journey and telling her our speed.
> 
> *This is saracasm


 
You've got me wasting more time on the internet reading up about how to use it now!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - I've never understood what those tachymeter dials are for. Maybe I'm just being dim and missing it in the manual, but it just seems to be for decoration which is pointless.


 
They're for measuring the speed of something over a fixed distance.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You've got me wasting more time on the internet reading up about how to use it now!


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachymeter_(watch)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is very very similar to my new one! Is your strap leather or some other material? Mine is leather but looks synthetic at a distance due to the colour.


 

It's meant to be leather and yes, at a distance it looks like rubber (I think it's due to the air vents). Does your strap feel flimsy? Mine does but after a year testing it in saunas, swimming pool, beach - I'm glad to say it holds well.

Wears yours in good health!!
That bugger should last you for years!



editor said:


> I'm liking that watch apart from the pointless tachymeter dial. I want a dial with numbers so I can time shit like football matches and stuff.


 



farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - I've never understood what those tachymeter dials are for. Maybe I'm just being dim and missing it in the manual, but it just seems to be for decoration which is pointless.


 


never used the tachymeter.
i tried reading the point of it here but tend to quit when i'm 4 sentences in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> It's meant to be leather and yes, at a distance it looks like rubber (I think it's due to the air vents). Does your strap feel flimsy? Mine does but after a year testing it in saunas, swimming pool, beach - I'm glad to say it holds well.
> 
> Wears yours in good health!!
> That bugger should last you for years!
> ...


 
The strap feels fairly robust, but I guess it would as it is brand new and will become more flexible with use. I do have another Eco-Drive (silver watch bit, and brown leather strap) that I've had a for a few years and the strap has softened where I put the clasp pin in, but other than that, still quite rigid.

Thanks for the info on tachymeters everyone.  As far as I understand it, it could only work if you knew the fixed points of distance such as mileposts. As these are very few and far between these days (apart from the old stone ones here and there), surely this couldn't be used to calculate speed? I've got an app on my phone which tracks walking speed etc with GPS, so that is easier, even if it doesn't always work indoors.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I was looking at Suunto's but decided to get this which arrived today:
> 
> Casio ProTrek 2500
> 
> ...


 
What is "Moon Age Display"?  Surely the Moon ages at the same time we do, i.e. one year at a time. 

Perhaps it is Moon phase?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's what phase the moon is in. I'll be doing a lot of diving an sailing soon so the moon and tide stuff is handy for the latter. Doesn't replace the almanac though


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's not a Rolex I see much.
> Most Rolex watches in the city are Subs and DJs.
> Never this...
> Did you keep this it in the end?


 
I've still got it, I'm still to find something to replace it with. The lack of a date just annoys me too much for daily wear. My quest for a reasonably priced 1983 5513 has been a total failure so far.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm liking that watch apart from the pointless tachymeter dial. I want a dial with numbers so I can time shit like football matches and stuff.



A chronograph could do that too!! 
It'll be more accurate and they often look cooler.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 8, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> I've still got it, I'm still to find something to replace it with. The lack of a date just annoys me too much for daily wear. My quest for a reasonably priced 1983 5513 has been a total failure so far.



Too specific to find a good deal.. 
eBay or put an ad on WUS forum. Still a stretch mind.
Why did you go for a date with the sub?
Does it have that cyclops date? Looks good on DJs but I can't decide if as good on a. Sub.
Still, they're fuckin iconic and cool as fuck.

I been looking at Omega PO in orange, 2010.
Thought it'll be cool to get one the exact age as my son...
Can get pretty good deals and are a good alternative to SMPs (a watch I nearly purchased (ceramic bezel version)but felt underwhelmed. The blue IMO was better but I'd never pay the full RRP for that).

Good luck with the search!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> A chronograph could do that too!!
> It'll be more accurate and they often look cooler.


They can but a rotating bezel is a better visual guide IMO.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 12, 2013)

what a shame...
i've been looking for a durable super strong GMT watch to use on holidays.
something i can rely on to tell two time zones, a piece that could take knocks when i'm by the pool or on the beach.

this would had been an absolute amazing watch.

but why did they ruin the face? logos make it looks very childish.
i dunno, to me it's something some from EDL would wear (or someone who collects Swiss Army knives)..


----------



## silverfish (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got myself a g-shock aviator off eBay for 90 quid

Looks nice, indestructible 

But utterly baffling instructions as per usual

And no bezel

I'm such an absent minded and simple creature that I use bezels a lot to monitor time. Rather than remembering timings I just set the bezel


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> what a shame...
> i've been looking for a durable super strong GMT watch to use on holidays.
> something i can rely on to tell two time zones, a piece that could take knocks when i'm by the pool or on the beach.
> 
> ...


Now, if they stuck some chrono dials on that, changed the rotating bezel to have 0-60 increments and took off that silly logo, I'd buy it in an instant.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2013)

Imagine trying to read the time off this after a few beers. 





http://www.hauteliving.com/2013/07/greg-simonian-aviation-watches-take-flight/377996/


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2013)

I quite like the look of this one, but no numbers on the dial and no solar power means it's not for me (and the $450 price too!)





http://www.worldwatchreview.com/2013/06/04/wenger-seaforce-chronograph/


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Imagine trying to read the time off this after a few beers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

am wondering...how the hell do you read the temp on that?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I quite like the look of this one, but no numbers on the dial and no solar power means it's not for me (and the $450 price too!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Not a fan of Wenger - they remind me of Victorinox Watches, trying too hard to be stylish.
What's your fascination with solar watches? You fan of autos?
To me, there's something soulful about automatics - it's like a proper machine, a little time motor on the wrist.






Orient Mako.
Japanese company that are similar to Seiko in that their movements are all in-house.
And unlike certain Swiss brands their aim is make automatic watches accessible for everyone.
This particular model can be picked up from Amazon for about £100. It has the rotating bezel that you admire.

I personally like this one below but I can't have 'another' vintage diver in my collection.
Great looks....


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> What's your fascination with solar watches?


I got pissed off having to send away watches to have a new battery fitted (and the unit resealed) - and auto watches usually cost a whole load more.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 13, 2013)

I have this watch, which is holding up nicely after 2 years of constant use. I like the fact that it is radio controlled and therefore always tells the correct time and date with zero interaction from me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> I have this watch, which is holding up nicely after 2 years of constant use. I like the fact that it is radio controlled and therefore always tells the correct time and date with zero interaction from me.


 

That particular Citizen series is as symbolic as the Seiko SKX series (except Seiko are automatics with their own movements).

Solid affordable watches - can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I got pissed off having to send away watches to have a new battery fitted (and the unit resealed) - and auto watches usually cost a whole load more.


 

Auto watches from Seiko in particular suits all pockets.

I like how they cater for all pockets and makes them so hard to categorise as a brand.
Grand Seikos are up there with your Omegas and Rolexes and down to their SKXs/ Seiko 5s that can be picked up around £100-150. 

Disadvantage with automatics are the servicing costs. 

Eventually, the oil will dry/ clog the internal mechanisms and can cost about £95 to service (every 3 to 5 years). 

Battery/ Quartz powered watches are okay too.
They're more like computers, more accurate and different set of physics.
Cheaper to own for sure. Whatever suits your needs/ tastes!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Eventually, the oil will dry/ clog the internal mechanisms and can cost about £95 to service (every 3 to 5 years).


Too racy for me!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> I have this watch, which is holding up nicely after 2 years of constant use. I like the fact that it is radio controlled and therefore always tells the correct time and date with zero interaction from me.


Now if that watch had numbers around its dial and a 0-60 bezel!

I've got this watch and while it ticks most of the boxes for me, the interface is really confusing - changing the alarm time is a real ordeal - and the lack of screw down crown meant that the dial was always getting knocked, so the watch wouldn't be showing the time. It pissed me off so much I've given up wearing it for now.





My old review: http://www.wirefresh.com/review-citizen-e-drive-bl5250-53l-watch/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

All these watches' extra features are over egging the pudding somewhat. You just need to know the fecking time ferchrissakes.
What's wrong with a sekonda or even a casio?
You're a mug if you spend more than 50 quid on a watch


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> All these watches' extra features are over egging the pudding somewhat. You just need to know the fecking time ferchrissakes.
> What's wrong with a sekonda or even a casio?
> You're a mug if you spend more than 50 quid on a watch


Because your entire house and wardrobe is kitted out with items that _just_ do the job, yes?

A good watch can bring pleasure to its wearer for years and I'd say that makes it worth a little investment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

MUG


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> MUG


Go troll off, sunshine.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

If I had vast pots of money, this is still probably the watch I'd buy. 'Tis a stunner.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 13, 2013)

My better half got me this for me birthday a few weeks ago,looks nice on me wrist


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

They all scream I'VE GOT LOTS OF MONEY.
Wankers' watches


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> My better half got me this for me birthday a few weeks ago,looks nice on me wrist


Like that one though


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They all scream I'VE GOT LOTS OF MONEY.
> Wankers' watches


So anyone who spends more than £50 on a watch is a 'wanker' and a 'mug'? Have I got that right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> So anyone who spends more than £50 on a watch is a 'wanker' and a 'mug'? Have I got that right?


Not really. It depends. But a lot of the pics above are of wankers' watches fersure. I just see this thread and think 'CALM DOWN, IT'S JUST A FUCKING WATCH!' watchgeeekery eeeuuucchh


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. It depends. But a lot of the pics above are of wankers' watches fersure. I just see this thread and think 'CALM DOWN, IT'S JUST A FUCKING WATCH!' watchgeeekery eeeuuucchh


 
So you never stop to admire or appreciate the craftsmanship in some beautifully designed expensive items that you can never afford to buy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> So you never stop to admire or appreciate the craftsmanship in some beautifully designed expensive items that you can never afford to buy?


I would be lying if I said no, but rarely.
I don't think those things are beautiful anyway.
I find futuristic looking red led digital watches from the 80s much more pleasing aesthetically.
All those analogue metal watches with rotating bezels and multiple dials just scream rich yachtsman wanker or James Bond wannabe


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 13, 2013)

_



_

_Me like...._


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> All those analogue metal watches with rotating bezels and multiple dials just scream rich yachtsman wanker or James Bond wannabe


So you've said. Repeatedly. Over a period of six months.
But now that you've made your point, perhaps you'd like to jog off so those with an interest in watches can continue to enjoy the discussion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd rather continue to present an alternative point of view until you all see sense


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I would be lying if I said no, but rarely.
> I don't think those things are beautiful anyway.
> I find futuristic looking red led digital watches from the 80s much more pleasing aesthetically.
> All those analogue metal watches with rotating bezels and multiple dials just scream rich yachtsman wanker or James Bond wannabe


 

Dude, not everyone who likes diver/ mil-subs are Jeremy Clarksons or tossers who want to be James Bond! (I for one, would love to get the Seamaster but the thing that's stopping me is the whole 007 association!!).


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to buy cheap watches and found myself breaking them all. Seeing as I tend to bash my watches all over the place, investing in a decent tough watch has proved a decent investment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

My Casio F-91W does me fine:





Excellent for making bombs too


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My Casio F-91W does me fine:
> 
> Excellent for making bombs too


I've had quite a few Casios. Broken them all. LCD displays are shit anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Klutz! I like the retro display. Shit light though.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My Casio F-91W does me fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think I had that watch when I was 8.
I can't wear the same watch that I wore 30 years ago.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Klutz! I like the retro display. Shit light though.


 
It's all about the late-night glowing watch face for me. Can't be arsed pushing fiddly buttons just to find the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I think I had that watch when I was 8.
> I can't wear the same watch that I wore 30 years ago.


That's the reason I bought mine! I didn't bother with watches til I started working in a school and got fed up of incessent questions about my phone from kids


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I used to buy cheap watches and found myself breaking them all. Seeing as I tend to bash my watches all over the place, investing in a decent tough watch has proved a decent investment.


 
I wouldn't personally pay more than £100-!50 for a watch, but given the amount of hardship my watches go through in terms of knocks, I usually get value for money and a watch that lasts me 3-5 years before it succumbs to its wounds. That's £20-30 a year, or 50-60p a week, a decent price as far as I'm concerned, and I don't have to hoik my phone out of my pocket to see what the time is!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Klutz! I like the retro display. Shit light though.


 
*Real* retro would be the 1970s red LED display digital watches.  They were massive!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

most people who spend £1K more on watches buy them 2nd hand and flip them every 6-12 months.
i bought the Longines for £800 (only 2 months old) which is great cos in stores, it's about £1400.
if i was to sell it, I'd do it for £800-£900.
so, it won't cost me a penny to wear a cool watch. 

(only cost if i do decide to keep the fuckin' thing - which I am tempted to do. Seriously, serious serious, it's one of the best watched I held in this price range).


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wouldn't personally pay more than £100-!50 for a watch, but given the amount of hardship my watches go through in terms of knocks, I usually get value for money and a watch that lasts me 3-5 years before it succumbs to its wounds. That's £20-30 a year, or 50-60p a week, a decent price as far as I'm concerned, and I don't have to hoik my phone out of my pocket to see what the time is!


 
I got around 8 years out of my £180 watch - I'm now trying to decide whether it's worth sending it off for repair or not.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

maybe too boring for alot of the 'modernist' tastes but i do have a thing for the Stowa deck watches.
i think it's absolutely beautiful in design, simplistic and clean.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

I see no glow, so it's a no-no.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I see no glow, so it's a no-no.


 

true, there's no lume.
it's a remake of an old school dress watch that were tucked under a waistcoat pocket - as seen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj2y/features/deck-watch (i believe the introduction of lume in old watches were introduced to divers only)

yeah...i do like lume...but as a day/ formal watch, it could be okay...just.
still think it's damn sexy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>











(i don't get how that says 12:06AM)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 16, 2013)

OMG, I saw someone wearing this yesterday.
It was disgusting...vile.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> OMG, I saw someone wearing this yesterday.
> It was disgusting...vile.


 
Might as well wear one of Flava Flav's neck clocks!


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2013)

I think every last one of us would like a device that is on our wrist that we could say 'Beam me up, Scotty', or for fans of British sci-fi, 'Teleport'.

People a few decades back envisaged the future with wristwatch type devices that could do all sorts of shit (I doubt they envisaged trying to sum up your day in 140 characters on any device regardless of whether it was a mainframe that took up the space of a football field, or a microscopic subdermal implant, but you get the point) and I think wrist devices have a certain appeal for that reason. It's so often been the case in TV/movie fiction, that it doesn't seem like an unusual concept. And we all secretly want one.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 20, 2013)

i was at a wedding on saturday and came to the realisation that i totally hate blingy in-yer-face watches, in particular sub divers that attempt to mimic the real thing (Rolex Submariners).

i dunno what it is but there's something incredibly tacky about suits/ smart clothes and huge chunks of metal (even if it's an expensive watch (as an example) like Roy Hodgeson's).

i'm going to sell all my watches except the Legend Diver and use the money for an Omega Aqua Terra.
it's quiet and pretty and not screaming 'look at me, mug me you cunt.'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> I think every last one of us would like a device that is on our wrist that we could say 'Beam me up, Scotty', or for fans of British sci-fi, 'Teleport'.
> 
> People a few decades back envisaged the future with wristwatch type devices that could do all sorts of shit (I doubt they envisaged trying to sum up your day in 140 characters on any device regardless of whether it was a mainframe that took up the space of a football field, or a microscopic subdermal implant, but you get the point) and I think wrist devices have a certain appeal for that reason. It's so often been the case in TV/movie fiction, that it doesn't seem like an unusual concept. And we all secretly want one.


 
A minimalist watch/communicator type set-up would be cool, or perhaps a wrist device that incorporated a watch and a stun-only phaser.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> i was at a wedding on saturday and came to the realisation that i totally hate blingy in-yer-face watches, in particular sub divers that attempt to mimic the real thing (Rolex Submariners).
> 
> i dunno what it is but there's something incredibly tacky about suits/ smart clothes and huge chunks of metal (even if it's an expensive watch (as an example) like Roy Hodgeson's).
> 
> ...


 
I don't "get" big chunky diver watches for any sort of everyday wear. Possibly I'm just old-fashioned, but I prefer a plain CWC general service or similar (and I wish I still had my issue one), if you absolutely *have* to wear a utility watch. To me, t'other stuff smacks of conspicuous consumption rather than practicality


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

here it is...my 2nd hand Omega Aqua Terra 8500. Picked it up yesterday.
It's only two years old - and an absolute stunner. Perfect. Not too flashy. Understated.
Now I'm gonna put a whole lot of watches on the bay...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently some people want a watch that looks like this. Weirdos...


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I went without a watch for a decade at least, then I got this one...cheap, tough, and comfortable.


 
I bought one of those in the 90's, wore it for about 10 years, it was the only one I ever had which I couldn't break doing archaeology/skating/drinking. Still got it somewhere.

Had this for the last few, lovely watch for the price, and I gather from a collector mate it's held its value as it was the first model or something:


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really want a proper worldtime like this. There's so few good ones.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 28, 2013)

Whenever I look at a Ball watch, I think of Hamilton.
Dunno why...

Have 6 watches on sale on EBay.
2 of which I want to keep


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the Casio F91-W that OU posted above (as I've mentioned a few times) and it is a boss watch, but the light _is_ crap. I think I might buy another digital, but one which you can actually see in the dark.

I use the timer really frequently on it for cooking - I like dial watches but they can't compete there.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 29, 2013)

There's loads of analogue watches with chronographs, and quartz ones needn't be that expensive. The advantage of analogues is of course that they show elapsed time and real time at once.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 29, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have the Casio F91-W that OU posted above (as I've mentioned a few times) and it is a boss watch, but the light _is_ crap. I think I might buy another digital, but one which you can actually see in the dark.
> 
> I use the timer really frequently on it for cooking - I like dial watches but they can't compete there.


 
what EF said and plus, if you like analogue then get one!
watches can be for various things.
a dress/ utility/ running/ diving/ hiking/ skydiving and those that just tell the time.

talking about digital watches, i really liked this one.
it's the same one Cage used in that awful fuck of a film - Bangkok Dangerous.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

my dream watch...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 30, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> my dream watch...


 
I totally fail to understand the appeal of the Aquanaut, and the Nautilus isn't much better. £10k for a stainless steel sports watch, and people mock Rolex for the price of the sub!

Now their complicated dress watches, that's a different matter


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

That dress watch is from another world.

As for the Aquanaut, I love the non-complicated look and is far less extreme when compared to a Rolex.
Anyway, Patek is a step above the Rolex In that its less popular and pretty much unknown in the mainstream...I can always dream.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

BTW - what do you think of Longines' Column Wheel?
In particular this one - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been keeping my eye for one (not sure about buying brand new cos Longines tend to depreciate too much)...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I've just been reminded of an idea I once had for a bacteria or lichen-based wristwatch - concentric rings with the organism (the choice of which determining whether the timescale would be hours or years) being started in the centre ...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I've just been reminded of an idea I once had for a bacteria or lichen-based wristwatch - concentric rings with the organism (the choice of which determining whether the timescale would be hours or years) being started in the centre ...


 

won't watches decay through age anyway?
i mean look at my dad's Seamaster from the 60s (posted earlier), it has signs of spotting...

good idea though!!
got me thinking of radioactive watches from the 40s/50s.
http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/luminous.htm


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 30, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> BTW - what do you think of Longines' Column Wheel?
> In particular this one
> I've been keeping my eye for one (not sure about buying brand new cos Longines tend to depreciate too much)...


 
Is that a vernier scale on the chrono seconds hand? If so I think it's AMAZING, because I've had a soft spot for vernier scales ever since I first got an arc-second reading off a spectrometer.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 31, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Is that a vernier scale on the chrono seconds hand? If so I think it's AMAZING, because I've had a soft spot for vernier scales ever since I first got an arc-second reading off a spectrometer.



Yeah it is.
Inspired from the Longines in the 60s.

I read that this watch is cutting edge stuff....
You sound like you understand the point of the vernier scales, can you explain?

It's just this is the only chrono I like at the moment.
Unusual.
Been looking at it for months.
The design is real cool and I respect Longines' history, like them a lot and like their Heritage/ Column Wheel line.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

I just want a wrist device that will teleport me back to my ship


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 2, 2013)

Epona said:


> I just want a wrist device that will teleport me back to my ship



you mean like this?





i saw this one again today on my train into Farringdon...on a bloke wearing a suit!
FFS!!!
it's so urrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh....

first the glycine and now this fuckin' Diesel.
i'm seeing this more and more but obnoxiously large watches seems to be in fashion for whatever reason...


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 3, 2013)

This too shall pass.


----------



## Winot (Sep 3, 2013)

I made the mistake of getting a Glycine Incursore for a sports watch. Big mistake - looks good but far too large at 47mm (and I'm 6'4"). Have now bought a Sinn instead - much more comfortable to wear at 42mm.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 3, 2013)

i don't think big watches will pass.
i've been noticing more and more people wearing them Armani watches with the brownish (ceramic?) bracelet.
Seems hideous to me. And these men wear these huge fuckers with their suits - just screams for attention.

oh man, there are so many superior watches for that price ( <£400).
if fashion (Armani, Diesel) and technology (Samsung) dictates the future, we're going to see even bigger watches on the increase.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 3, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> i've been noticing more and more people wearing them Armani watches


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 3, 2013)

tru dat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

Some nice watches on here but still not convinced to wear one. Even the coming plethora of 'smart' watches are going to have to be pretty fucking awesome to get me to wear a watch again...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 8, 2013)

I been looking at GMT/ dual time watches as I maybe travelling more into differing time zones.


Seen this going in the used market for about 250ish with 3 years warranty left (new it's about £625).

I like the look of it but really unsure about the date window and bezel.
Or the fact it's maybe huge on the wrist.
Or the fact that if I was to resell this, I maybe in a lost.
Resale ratio for these 'affordable' watches is nowhere as good as other cheaper brands.

Any opinions?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 8, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I been looking at GMT/ dual time watches as I maybe travelling more into differing time zones.
> 
> 
> Seen this going in the used market for about 250ish with 3 years warranty left (new it's about £625).
> ...



I like it, except for that date window.  Love the trident detail on the tail of the second hand!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

I like this watch (but not the sky high price) 






http://www.damaskousa.com/damasko-dc66.asp


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I like it, except for that date window.  Love the trident detail on the tail of the second hand!



Yeah the trident hand is one of the features that make the watch.
Unsure of the wave dial now...too Omega like.
And the Christopher Ward logo, I can't seem to wear another man's name for a watch.
(Christopher Ward, I mean who the fuck is that? Is he the Ted Baker of the watch world?).

Give this a miss now I think.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Problem: I've has this watch about 8 years, which is pretty good going considering the ease in which I generally break 'tough' watches, but this one has managed to render itself useless. The way the watch works is that if you select dual time or an alarm from the mode dial at the bottom, the hands physically move about.

The mode dial no longer lines up to the markers and the crown has become so easy to knock that the watch now regularly either points to the wrong time or the alarm time, or some random chrono setting. So I no longer have any confidence that the thing is telling me the actual time or not - which is a pretty big failing for what was a £175 watch!

The glass is also scratched to fuck which makes me wonder if it's even worth trying to get it repaired. I do like the look and functionality of the watch but seeing as I can probably get a decent s/hand one for £100 on ebay, do you reckon it's worth sending it off for repair? I don't imagine Citizen's repairs are going to be cheap.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

It depends on your budget but I'd would just buy a new watch.
You should also consider that Eco Drive battery cells don't last forever and die after (approx) 10 years.

£175 over 8 years = £22 per year.
That's tremendous value. Time to buy a new one.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

My next project...just bought the dial from HK.
The watch is a pretty damn cheap Seiko...can't wait to do my first mod!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> It depends on your budget but I'd would just buy a new watch.
> You should also consider that Eco Drive battery cells don't last forever and die after (approx) 10 years.
> 
> £175 over 8 years = £22 per year.
> That's tremendous value. Time to buy a new one.


You persuasive person, you!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a pocket watch thing  but it's stopped working.  i opened it up and saw it's a piece of crap inside.  i'm tempted to see if i could get the movement replaced but  i don't know if it's worth it


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have a pocket watch thing  but it's stopped working.  i opened it up and saw it's a piece of crap inside.  i'm tempted to see if i could get the movement replaced but  i don't know if it's worth it



Your pocket watch probably works but needs a service!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

editor said:


> You persuasive person, you!



From your spec, looks like you want an durable and functional watch.

http://www.watchshop.com/mens-seiko-chronograph-watch-sndd69p1-p99956433.html

Citizen's Eco drive vs Seiko's Kinetic.
Close call...but it should last you for years.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> From your spec, looks like you want an durable and functional watch.
> 
> http://www.watchshop.com/mens-seiko-chronograph-watch-sndd69p1-p99956433.html


That's missing two key features I want in a watchL a rotating 0-60 bezel and luminous numbers on the dial. Oh, and solar/kinetic power. I can't be arsed with sending watches off for battery changes.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

editor said:


> That's missing two key features I want in a watchL a rotating 0-60 bezel and luminous numbers on the dial. Oh, and solar/kinetic power. I can't be arsed with sending watches off for battery changes.



That's a challenge!

£300 budget?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm liking the look of these watches though:


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's a challenge!
> 
> £300 budget?


Oh, I have spent forever trying to find the ideal watch. The one I always say "Yes! That's the one I want!" when I catch a glimpse of it is the Fortis B-42 which is stunning. But monstrously expensive.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Your pocket watch probably works but needs a service!


I think you may have overestimated the quality of this timepiece


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2013)

a masterpiece of craftsmanship


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm liking the look of these watches though:



Citizen over the Casio.
Gorgeous looking but unsure if bezel rotates.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a masterpiece of craftsmanship
> 
> View attachment 40608



WTF!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2013)

you would be shocked at how much it was too.  anime character goods.  cheap tat  at  outrageous prices.

it has a small amount of sentimental value however.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Editor - forums.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-solar-ssc021p-divers-chronograph-658680.html

Costs £200 on Amazon.
Chronograph, rotating bezel, amazing lume, solar.
Seiko has better rep than Citizen and Casio.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a masterpiece of craftsmanship
> 
> View attachment 40608



Meh...battery?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2013)

did that. didn't work.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Editor - forums.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-solar-ssc021p-divers-chronograph-658680.html
> 
> Costs £200 on Amazon.
> Chronograph, rotating bezel, amazing lume, solar.
> Seiko has better rep than Citizen and Casio.


I've looked at those but I prefer to have numbers around the face. The lume on the Citizen I recently bought (and am about to sell) is *amazing*.






http://www.wirefresh.com/review-citizen-promaster-eco-drive-titanium-chronograph-watch-at0660-64e/

Oh, and I don't like chrono watches where the secondhand doesn't go around,.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 17, 2013)

Yobokies - www.yobokies.com

Some crazy looking cases.

This guy is seriously talented.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been in Switzerland today. Much window shopping has occurred. A trip to the Patek museum is likely at some point


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 17, 2013)

I really, really like this mod.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I have spent forever trying to find the ideal watch. The one I always say "Yes! That's the one I want!" when I catch a glimpse of it is the Fortis B-42 which is stunning. But monstrously expensive.



I like the Fortis too.
But for that money, I'd rather have the first watch on the moon - Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought this watch years ago and never really got on with it. The plasticky looking glass is annoyingly reflective and scratches rally easily.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

I quite liked the look of this watch until I saw the name vaingloriously spelt around the dial


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 19, 2013)

that watch will probably die real quick too.
i imagine them to be the Invictas of the fashion watch world.

you know if you invest in an decent automatic, it will last a life time.
you will just need to service it every 4-5 years ....


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24211691 Extraordinary workmanship.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I really, really like this mod.


 Me like,what make is it ?


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Me like,what make is it ?


Yobokies?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep, it's Yobokies (AKA Harold Ng).

I recently purchased the Fifty Five Fanthoms dial from him.
Pretty amazing service. Very speedy.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Me like,what make is it ?



It's a modified Seiko 5.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 25, 2013)

i like the Tag Monaco in blue.
am also wondering why the creators asked for it to be Walter White's watch in Breaking Bad.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 26, 2013)

Since he's back in the news; Mandy has rather good taste in watches


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

The more I think about it the more this device has to have a week battery, NFC payment ability and make my coffee in the money. All for £99.99.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The more I think about it the more this device has to have a week battery, NFC payment ability and make my coffee in the money. All for £99.99.



Non-inclusion of a phaser is a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Non-inclusion of a phaser is a deal-breaker for me.



Good point. Although that might bump the price a little.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 11, 2013)

I think this is stunning.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh balls, I fucked up my mod...have to reorder the Fifty Five Fathoms parts again...
For the price, the SNZH57 is a quality watch. Amazing.












Cool caseback.





The idea...






The labour.
And then I fucked up. 
I busted the hands with my clumsy fat fingers 
£30 down the drain...


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh dear. That, err, was a nice looking watch. 

I'm still looking for a replacement watch and I'm loathe to buy the same one because, well, it would be nice to have something different. 

I can't say I'm enamoured with the current trend for bigger watches (46mm and up) so loads of new watches I see are automatically ruled out.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

you'll get so much more choice if you consider battery and autos as well...


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> you'll get so much more choice if you consider battery and autos as well...


I'm not interested in battery powered watches because they just become a cash burden. Changing the battery on my Citizen would cost £54!

I haven't found any suitable automatic watches in my budget.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

Citizen batteries cost that cos of their eco-drive technology.
Normal quartz costs between £10-£20 every 2-3 years - so not too expensive.

Seiko and Orient automatics are within' your budget.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Citizen batteries cost that cos of their eco-drive technology.
> Normal quartz costs between £10-£20 every 2-3 years - so not too expensive.


No, you have to send them off to get them waterproofed properly otherwise the warranty is rendered invalid.

I'll look again at Seiko and Orient automatics, but I'm after something with 0-60 rotating bezel, date (pref day too), luminous numbers and chrono. Oh, and plenty of lume.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

These looks pretty good but I can't see the price.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

And I'll buy this one if it's under £150!







*edit: ah, it's not automatic. Damn.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Mind you, I'm warming to the lume-tastic simplicity of this one:


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not interested in battery powered watches because they just become a cash burden. Changing the battery on my Citizen would cost £54!



Bear in mind that automatics require servicing every 4-5 years, which will likely cost the same if not more than at least 3 battery replacements.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

Orient watches are more popular in the States and pretty rare in the UK.
In fact, I don't think I've ever seen anyone wearing an Orient watch.
Tremendous value for money as their movements are in-house.
I don't think you will find their automatic chronographs for under £300 - but will find plenty of their straight forward autos. 

Seiko Monsters are fantastic also. 
They're famous for their build quality and lume.
I have a soft spot for the orange face...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 15, 2013)

Haven't worn a watch in years, but as I'm going to be back in the world of employment next year, I thought I'd better get used to having one again...so I've asked Mrs. S☼I for this for Christmas:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> No, you have to send them off to get them waterproofed properly otherwise the warranty is rendered invalid.
> 
> I'll look again at Seiko and Orient automatics, but I'm after something with 0-60 rotating bezel, date (pref day too), luminous numbers and chrono. Oh, and plenty of lume.



Maybe this as well?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Golana-Chro...d=1381854229&sr=1-4&keywords=golana+aqua+pro]


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Maybe this as well?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Golana-Chronograph-Internal-Rotating-AQ300-4/dp/B004BLIJDE/ref=sr_1_4?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1381854229&sr=1-4&keywords=golana aqua pro]


No outside rotating bezel = no deal!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> No outside rotating bezel = no deal!



You're a hard man to pls!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> You're a hard man to pls!


I know what I like and I like what I know 



Rotating bezel
Luminous numbers
Chrono
Not too big (44mm tops)
Pref a second hand that moves all the time rather than a silly sub dial
Solar/kinetic/automatic powered


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 15, 2013)

Perfect for those awkward social situations when somebody's being boorish, loud and annoying:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Haven't worn a watch in years, but as I'm going to be back in the world of employment next year, I thought I'd better get used to having one again...so I've asked Mrs. S☼I for this for Christmas:



Why do you want a watch signed by Firky?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 16, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Perfect for those awkward social situations when somebody's being boorish, loud and annoying:



is that some sort of a strangling device?


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 16, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> is that some sort of a strangling device?



Indeed.

Perfect for the dreaded Christmas party season, when boorish, loud, drunken oafs can be discreetly culled for the greater benefit of Humanity as a whole.

I commend this timepiece to the House.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

In the end, I thought about the fact that I barely ever use the chrono (but I use the rotating bezel every day) and given the chaos of my life, I'd rather know the day than be able to time anything down to a 1/10th of as second, so bought this for £80.

Automatic, waterproof, decent lume and generally rave reviews online.










http://orientwatchusa.com/em65001b


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> is that some sort of a strangling device?



Not "some sort", but the type known as a "garotte".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> In the end, I thought about the fact that I barely ever use the chrono (but I use the rotating bezel every day) and given the chaos of my life, I'd rather know the day than be able to time anything down to a 1/10th of as second, so bought this for £80.
> 
> Automatic, waterproof, decent lume and generally rave reviews online.
> 
> ...



Very nice.

I don't suppose they do one with a garotte built in. do they?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> In the end, I thought about the fact that I barely ever use the chrono (but I use the rotating bezel every day) and given the chaos of my life, I'd rather know the day than be able to time anything down to a 1/10th of as second, so bought this for £80.
> 
> Automatic, waterproof, decent lume and generally rave reviews online.
> 
> ...



That's alot of watch for £80!!
Will this be your first diver?!

Welcome to the world of autos!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's alot of watch for £80!!
> Will this be your first diver?!
> 
> Welcome to the world of autos!


I've had diver-esque watches before, but I like the simplicity of this one. 

I've had this watch something like 20 years but it has zero lume now and it's never been that easy to read.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 18, 2013)

Remember to take pics of that incoming Orient!
Need more watch porn!!
More wrist shots!!

I decided to put my grey Omega Aqua Terra on the bay.
Need to raise funds to buy the blue handed version...


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Remember to take pics of that incoming Orient!
> Need more watch porn!!
> More wrist shots!!
> Need to raise funds to buy the blue handed version...


It's going to be another week or two, I reckon, but will post up when it arrives.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why do you want a watch signed by Firky?



It's Frank Lloyd Wright, ViolentPanda . Firky's watch has a face on both sides.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 23, 2013)

so i took my seiko into repair today and the watchmaker looked at it and said, "what the hell?"
yep, i don't think i will continue my horology as a hobby.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 23, 2013)

oh come on.
I mean would Grimes really wear a Kenneth Cole?
He's the sheriff of a small town. Very hands on. Practical. Why on earth would he be wearing a designer watch? 
Always thought he was a Hamilton man (Hamilton Khaki Field).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-the-muhle-glashutte-seebataillon-gmt/

Beautiful.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-the-muhle-glashutte-seebataillon-gmt/
> 
> Beautiful.









I'm liking that face but the lack of 1-12 numbers perturbs me!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

I sort of warmed to this until I saw the crazy crown placement. 





http://www.ablogtowatch.com/hamilton-khaki-takeoff-auto-chrono-limited-edition-watch/


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

This one is fabulously silly. 






http://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gdx6900cm-camo-watches/


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Ooh! Smooth!





http://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-speedmaster-mark-ii-reissue-watch-2014/


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh! Smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me want....


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2014)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Titanium chronograph


----------



## pogofish (Apr 4, 2014)

The driving force of my newest watch.  Old, basic but good!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 4, 2014)

editor said:


> This one is fabulously silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is so cool.
I not seriously considered a Casio for years but this....it's a head turner!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I sort of warmed to this until I saw the crazy crown placement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what it is but modern Hammies are kinda tacky to me.
I know they're meant to be tool watches but what the placement of those crowns is pure fuckism.

Btw , did you get your Orient?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 4, 2014)

Apparently, this Orient was the one Rust wore in True Detective...


----------



## pogofish (Apr 4, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> I know they're meant to be tool watches but what the placement of those crowns is pure fuckism.



Isn't that style of crown/pusher placement associated with the very early chronographs - one small step from an old pocketwatch/stopwach design?

Mind you, Hamilton has been an overpriced Swatch brand for so long now that its heritage has kind of fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Aqua Terra and this just looks lovely.
wish there was a Orient retalier in the UK...
http://jikanwatch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/orient-star-standard-date-new-model.html


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2014)

Momentum Steelix,only 80 quid......nice big chunky job.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 16, 2014)

For under a £100, I'd pick a Seiko Military


----------



## jusali (Apr 23, 2014)

This is mine automatic divers watch.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 23, 2014)

SKX013 - that watch is a legend.
If I was to buy another Seiko it'd be either that or the Seiko blue Sumo.






but atm, i'm saving up to buy the Speedy Pro.


----------



## jusali (Apr 23, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> SKX013 - that watch is a legend.
> Pro.



Yep had the citizen promaster but there's something a bout the seiko that kept calling me back. It's a timeless classic......


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 23, 2014)

I got this a few years ago after spending ages trying to decide what to buy. I love it more every time I look at it


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> For under a £100, I'd pick a Seiko Military


Got one of them in a black strap,nice watch.....


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> View attachment 52654 I got this a few years ago after spending ages trying to decide what to buy. I love it more every time I look at it


 Now thats nice.......


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> View attachment 52654 I got this a few years ago after spending ages trying to decide what to buy. I love it more every time I look at it



not a fan of Tags but that dual-time and a blue Monaco are the only ones that look appealing from that brand.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 24, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> not a fan of Tags but that dual-time and a blue Monaco are the only ones that look appealing from that brand.


I don't like the Monaco range because I don't really like the square face. Though if somebody wants to give me a square faced Cartier I suppose I'd find it in my heart to accept it


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't like the Monaco range because I don't really like the square face. Though if somebody wants to give me a square faced Cartier I suppose I'd find it in my heart to accept it



I always saw Cartier as a woman's brand (Tank) and when I see that brand on a man, it's kinda pompous...

you don't like square faces? not even a Bell & Ross?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 24, 2014)

Get your point about Cartier but there is something so classically beautiful about them. If I had to go to a lot of dinners or functions or give a lot of presentations I'd love one. 

I really dislike Bell and Ross watches. 

I also don't like busy dials but that Speedmaster editor linked to above is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 24, 2014)

Agree with you there. There's something about Speedies - I see them as the ultimate signature on what an Omega should be - innovative, ground breaking, endless...will be buying this particular model next.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> View attachment 52654 I got this a few years ago after spending ages trying to decide what to buy. I love it more every time I look at it


That's really nice.

I found this about four years ago in a junk shop and bought it for £10. It was broken and I got a quote for getting it repaired - £325!  I sold it to a watch collector for £50. I still wish I'd had the money to get it repaired and kept it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 30, 2014)

if there wasn't an Omega, i would have focused on getting this...
love the basics of this watch. elegant.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2014)

now i'm confused...this is almost perfect!


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 6, 2014)

Went to the Omega boutique off Bond Street yesterday to compare my AT with the Hour Vision and Speedy Pro. They're both so fuckin' lush...will keep an eye out on the used market for either one...


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> SKX013 - that watch is a legend.
> If I was to buy another Seiko it'd be either that or the Seiko blue Sumo.
> 
> 
> ...


Stick on some chrono dials and change the blobs for numbers and I'd be all over that!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 16, 2014)

probabaly the last release ever by the beastie boys- a vulgar MCA watch - all proceeds go to charity

http://www.beastieboys.com/


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

It's all mock-ups and artists' impressions for now, but the Moto 360 smartwatch has piqued my interest.
















http://www.loadthegame.com/2014/05/14/moto-360-vs-lg-g-watch-android-wear-face/


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 18, 2014)

At 3.05...why bother? omg at 5.01 wtf! On live TV
This is one of the reasons why I dislike the Rolex brand (though they do make nice watches)
FFS, don't they know the difference between a quartz and mechanical. Fuckin embarrassing...hublot needs changing batteries...for fuck...


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2014)

Just broke my Timex Ironman - and it would seem that as it is a moulded strap that in theory is replaceable but in reality will cost more to replace than to get a new watch - I decided to look at a replacement watch

Wells is not a massive city - more or a town really but one of the local jewellers stocks Seiko watches and had some of the at 50% reduction seeing as how they hadn't sold in 24 months

Hello new time piece


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 27, 2014)

Fuckin Omegas - I saw this Planet Ocean GMT and fell for it.
It was out of this world, perhaps my favourite diver. It wore very large 43.5mm on my wrist and the metal bracelet version wore even bigger. It's so damn cool...

Is this the norm now? Omega watches at Rolex prices? But still, I rate this the same as the white Hour Vision - a very underrated watch.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 28, 2014)

That side profile is intrusive as fuck. 
I kinda like it cos it's a sports watch ennit.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm liking this one from Tissot. 










http://uk.tissotshop.com/mens/new-mens-watches/tissot-quickster-2850.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 17, 2014)

Not mine, but an identical photo. It has done pretty well, really, surviving about fifteen years of daily use since getting it as an engagement present.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 17, 2014)

Guys, in all honesty, what do you think of those who wear Rolex Submariners?
I'm thinking of saving up for the ceramic version no-date but am worried about perception.
Is it a wanker's watch?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys, in all honesty, what do you think of those who wear Rolex Submariners?
> I'm thinking of saving up for the ceramic version no-date but am worried about perception.
> Is it a wanker's watch?


Ludicrous  money, IMO.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Ludicrous  money, IMO.



i was afraid you would say that...
you don't think of the watch - the engineering, the look - but the cost of the watch?
that's the problem with Rolex brand i guess...


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm liking this one from Tissot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even without a full set of numbers! 

Love the black one.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

This is another nice Tissot one.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Even without a full set of numbers!
> 
> Love the black one.


I'm not sure if that bezel moves though....


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys, in all honesty, what do you think of those who wear Rolex Submariners?
> I'm thinking of saving up for the ceramic version no-date but am worried about perception.
> Is it a wanker's watch?



Not necessarily, but it's a bit safe to my mind. The only Rolex I really like is the green glass Milgauss with the orange lightening strike hand.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Not necessarily, but it's a bit safe to my mind. The only Rolex I really like is the green glass Milgauss with the orange lightening strike hand.



I like the Milgauss in that it doesn't look like a typical Rolex.
I have come to agree with you about the Sub C ND - it's a watch I fancied as a kid, mainly it was the only watch I could easily identify. But yes, it's a boring watch and usually purchased by people who know little about watches (a bit like a person buying all Apple products - iPhone, iPad, iMac cos of the perception they have - quality and that they're the best).

I posted a Sub C ND vs PO GMT thread on TZ-Forums - lots of passionate collectors on there - arguing why one was better than the other.
I have now decided that I don't like either.

This watch however, like most Zeniths, is just damn incredible.
I could happily wear a Zenith as they're a stealth brand to the mainstream.


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice. 

I prefer plain watches with minimal functions (Nomos, Sinn, Panerai, Meistersinger) but if I were going for a Rolex type I think I'd get an Omega or a black Tudor.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 19, 2014)

Panerai and Sinn are very toolish in your list.
Yah to Nomos and Meistersinger.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> probabaly the last release ever by the beastie boys- a vulgar MCA watch - all proceeds go to charity
> 
> http://www.beastieboys.com/


 
Isn't that Mike D?


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Panerai and Sinn are very toolish in your list.
> Yah to Nomos and Meistersinger.



Never been sure what a tool watch means. Just know that I like clean design, on dress and sports watches. 

Here is my Sinn:


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Never been sure what a tool watch means. Just know that I like clean design, on dress and sports watches.
> 
> Here is my Sinn:


Lob on a rotating bezel and some chrono dials and I'll be all over that! Love the WW2 look of the hands and numbers.


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2014)

See below post.


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Lob on a rotating bezel and some chrono dials and I'll be all over that! Love the WW2 look of the hands and numbers.



Here you go boss:






http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/watches/sinn-flieger-wristwatch-757-utc-diapal/757-utc-diapal/


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Here you go boss:
> http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/watches/sinn-flieger-wristwatch-757-utc-diapal/757-utc-diapal/


I got very excited then until I saw the price tag. Ouch!


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I got very excited then until I saw the price tag. Ouch!



Yes, mechanical watches are not cheap.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 19, 2014)

hey ed, check out the Certina DS Podium range - pretty decent and affordable.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

This looks pretty good value for a quartz watch - it's about £130.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yes, mechanical watches are not cheap.


I got this mechanical watch for about £65 a while ago.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> hey ed, check out the Certina DS Podium range - pretty decent and affordable.


Seeing some nice ones there but nothing that's ticked all my boxes yet.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I got this mechanical watch for about £65 a while ago.



incredible for £65, Orient make awesome watches.






on the subject of Japanese brands, i have come to fancy this Alpinist quite a bit - can see it making a useful travelling watch - and one that suits all attire - jeans, suit etc. it's got that classic mythical look (i think it's colour of the dial - unusual).

i find a compass more useful than a chronograph but probably won't ever use either in everyday life.

nice review here http://www.wristreview.com/?p=3823
modestly priced too!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> i find a compass more useful than a chronograph but probably won't ever use either in everyday life.


Oh, I barely ever use the chrono feature but I just like the look of them! I use the rotating bezel most days though - they're practically far more useful for me (I use them to time cooking, lectures, football etc).


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

My ideal watch is a Fortis chrono - automatic, rotating bezel, big numbers on the dial, loads of lume, chrono, moving second hand, tough glass, day/date, and not too big etc.












Are there any (much) cheaper alternatives that come closer to this?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh and if it's got an alarm too, then that's the jackpot!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh! Smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a video review of this as well.


That is one hell of a cool watch.
I love it in fact and that bracelet is so versatile.

70s futurism (technically 1969) rocks.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Guys, in all honesty, what do you think of those who wear Rolex Submariners?
> I'm thinking of saving up for the ceramic version no-date but am worried about perception.
> Is it a wanker's watch?


I love them. So iconic but only thing I dislike is they lack originality.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> There's a video review of this as well.
> 
> 
> That is one hell of a cool watch.
> ...



Since editor posted that Speedmaster a few weeks back I've been into the shop that sells them here to drool 3 fucking times. I'm like a child. Just can't  justify the expense to myself though.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Since editor posted that Speedmaster a few weeks back I've been into the shop that sells them here to drool 3 fucking times. I'm like a child. Just can't  justify the expense to myself though.


I'm glad I don't see the Fortis watches in shop windows ..


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I love them. So iconic but only thing I dislike is they lack originality.



Surely because the sub look has been ripped off so many times?

Much prefer the look of the sea dweller.

Was in a store in Hong Kong a while back and the guy let me try on a 5512 sub. I was struck by how flimsy the construction was compared to the 14755 seamaster I have.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Was in a store in Hong Kong a while back and the guy let me try on a 5512 sub. I was struck by how flimsy the construction was compared to the 14755 seamaster I have.


That's very interesting. I've never tried one on. As an aside when I was in Hong Kong at the start of the year literally every second person was wearing a Rolex. I've never seen so many jewelers, there was 1 every 50 yards.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm glad I don't see the Fortis watches in shop windows ..



I was like that when I found a shop selling the current Hamilton range recently.  I'll have to go back now to see if they have Fortis!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2014)

One of my favourites from my collection of vintage Japanese watches. Given to me by my wife as a wedding watch (not my photos). Designated a Chronometer, Seiko had to stop using this following being disbarred by Neuchatel in the 1960s for being too damn good. Blows away most Swiss dress watches from the period in finish and time keeping.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I love them. So iconic but only thing I dislike is they lack originality.



The wearer or the watch?
It's now become a noob piece now...there's a part of me saying, 'fuck all this shit. Buy the ultimate watch. Buy a Grand Seiko.'

I'm forty in 3 months time. Wondering if I should reward myself with that beautiful Speedmaster MK 2.

Problem is, there's too many watches and so little money/ wrist time.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

Has that got an alarm?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2014)

So, every single time I see a watch and go, "Ooh, I really like that one," it's almost always going to cost well over a grand. 

Like this one:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2014)

Poi E said:


> One of my favourites from my collection of vintage Japanese watches. Given to me by my wife as a wedding watch (not my photos). Designated a Chronometer, Seiko had to stop using this following being disbarred by Neuchatel in the 1960s for being too damn good. Blows away most Swiss dress watches from the period in finish and time keeping.



I was reading into Grand Seiko and didn't realise their original  movement on was on par with the Zenith El Primeros from the 1960s! The more I read about Seiko  the more I love...


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2014)

Seiko pursued a lot of hi beats, like Zenith. I have a few Grand Seikos and Lord Marvels (gotta love the name) that crack on at 36000 bph and do so beautifully. This one, again not my photo, has a wonderful linen effect to the dial (circa 1968.)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> So, every single time I see a watch and go, "Ooh, I really like that one," it's almost always going to cost well over a grand.



Your tastes are very German, big functional tool watches - have you checked out the new Steinhart range of late? They make affordable pieces and I have to stop myself from looking too often at their website. Too tempting...

As for money, if you like a watch then there's no substitute I'm afraid. 
Maybe look at the grey or used market? Chronomaster do a lot of Sinns and Fortis products.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Has that got an alarm?



GMT hand.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Seiko pursued a lot of hi beats, like Zenith. I have a few Grand Seikos and Lord Marvels (gotta love the name) that crack on at 36000 bph and do so beautifully. This one, again not my photo, has a wonderful linen effect to the dial (circa 1968.)



More reading! Not heard of Lord Marvel...


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2014)

One more to help the reading. Recent purchase. Lord Marvel competition from Citizen: the Leopard. Most comfortable strap I have worn. Used to be able to buy great Jap watches cheaply but now the market has caught up.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2014)

editor said:


> So, every single time I see a watch and go, "Ooh, I really like that one," it's almost always going to cost well over a grand.


Maybe you should just go for it? For the use you'll get, the pleasure of wearing it and for how long it will last. A good watch literally lasts longer than the wearer


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> That's very interesting. I've never tried one on. As an aside when I was in Hong Kong at the start of the year literally every second person was wearing a Rolex. I've never seen so many jewelers, there was 1 every 50 yards.




it is probs the only palce you can haggle for a discount for a rolex- the stainless steel sports ones are the hardest ones to get anything over 5% apparently- cash only!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2014)

i had a doxa a while ago when they were cheap(ish)






also a PG deep diver







the PG was well old and utterly unuseable in water


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2014)

Why is it so hard to buy a nice looking digital watch, with a large display that doesn't look like it was designed to have rocks dropped on it?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, I barely ever use the chrono feature but I just like the look of them! I use the rotating bezel most days though - they're practically far more useful for me (I use them to time cooking, lectures, football etc).


what is a rotating bezel?  what does it do?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> what is a rotating bezel?  what does it do?



say it's 27 minutes past twelve now, rotate the bezel so the arrow is at now...you can time shit.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 28, 2014)

editor said:


> So, every single time I see a watch and go, "Ooh, I really like that one," it's almost always going to cost well over a grand.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 56564



The hands on that watch look like hypodermic needles.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's another stunning watch that I'll never be able to afford!


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Look at that lume!

 

Sorry. I'll stop now.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 30, 2014)

Watch Porn is a serious, serious addiction.
When I watch YouTube, I get real excited about the wrist shots..


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


>



Nice shoes!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Nice shoes!


you know what time it is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2014)

This market is getting more and more crowded and still my excitement about it is barely above zero...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 14, 2014)

People from TAG Heuer, Citizen etc tell us what they think of current smartwatch designs. Mostly, "not much".

http://www.techhive.com/article/245...f-your-cheap-plastic-designed-smartwatch.html


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This market is getting more and more crowded and still my excitement about it is barely above zero...


I know what you mean. I prefer my watch to tell time. Date is nice, too. That's about it.
I stick with one of these:


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2014)

Chz said:


> I know what you mean. I prefer my watch to tell time. Date is nice, too. That's about it.


 
yeah me too


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2014)

in summer i like to wear this one - waterproof to 100m


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 15, 2014)

Chz said:


> I know what you mean. I prefer my watch to tell time. Date is nice, too. That's about it.
> I stick with one of these:



ahh, good ole STOWA.
on the subject of German watches, i started liking Davosa as a brand.

...must resist as i'm saving for something big.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2014)

its player time


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2014)

Really like this look of this, but it's about £2400 too expensive for me


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Really like this look of this, but it's about £2400 too expensive for me


if you like classic design maybe get this instead




i'll stop now


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/andre-checa-designs-most-hideous-watch-case-this-year/


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

I did it.
Speedy Pro on the way 
Okay, it's not the most modern and there are tons of better equipped watches in this price-range (Tudor Palegos, Planet Ocean, Breitling, Sinn etc).

I'm just warming to the idea of having to wind it every other day and polishing the crystal every few months or so. It'll be like the pet of my watch collection...


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm considering this:






But I'm concerned about the size. Is 10mm really thick? It's really cheap because it's Chinese but it looks great and has good reviews.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I'm considering this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10mm is thin!

The issue with Chinese Automatics is the servicing - it's a pain.
I use to have a Beijing Watch, good piece, great for the price but no watchmaker would touch it (you'll find that English watchmakers/ repairers are quite snobbish when they see a Chinese watch).

The Rodina will run fine for about 3-5 years until it needs regulation.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

have a look here for cheapish quality watches - http://www.creationwatches.com/


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> 10mm is thin!
> 
> The issue with Chinese Automatics is the servicing - it's a pain.
> I use to have a Beijing Watch, good piece, great for the price but no watchmaker would touch it (you'll find that English watchmakers/ repairers are quite snobbish when they see a Chinese watch).
> ...


I think I might just get one then. 3-5 years would be long enough for this to last. I lose/damage watches quicker than that usually, and it's only £69. It has the exact style I'm looking for which I can't find anywhere else for less than about £140, and that's for a quartz.

Thanks for the advice.

edit: bought


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2014)

Which site are you looking at Fez909?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Which site are you looking at Fez909?


I bought it from here


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

£69 including sapphire glass? that's good value.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> £69 including sapphire glass? that's good value.


Yep. The Chinese watches look great value.

This is on eBay for £120 at the minute. Also Sapphire and auto






And this from Sea-Gull is £80


----------



## Winot (Jul 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I'm considering this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that Nomos has its IP lawyers onto this!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

check out Beijing Watch - there's a seller on Ebay.
they make excellent and often unusual bracelets.

Love the Seagull!! I had the 1963 Chrono and gutted for selling it as it was one of the most accurate movements i had.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

Winot said:


> I hope that Nomos has its IP lawyers onto this!



it's a damn good homage though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2014)

Winot said:


> I hope that Nomos has its IP lawyers onto this!



Or Stowa






All three could be seen to be copying Lange, though:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141348804657 

Wow.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 23, 2014)

My newly acquired Speedy Pro - took ages to find one at a good price.
Am chuffed but it's back in the box until September (my 40th!).


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141348804657
> 
> Wow.


Nice but the case has been polished . And pity it's not the 33 jewel movement, which was a close relative of the 35 jewelled grand seiko chronometer.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 23, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Nice but the case has been polished . And pity it's not the 33 jewel movement, which was a close relative of the 35 jewelled grand seiko chronometer.



It's a bit heavy on the pricing too!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Selling my Aqua Terra


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2014)

*




*

*Drool...........me want....me cant afford *


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2014)

Autodromo Prototipo Chronograph


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2014)

Ordered this from the US,got it today,a good size watch with a nice rugged look....only £55 squid....its a Casio SGW-500H-1B Compass Thermometer Moon Sunset Sunrise Data Watch...and breathe....


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Ordered this from the US,got it today,a good size watch with a nice rugged look....only £55 squid....its a Casio SGW-500H-1B Compass Thermometer Moon Sunset Sunrise Data Watch...and breathe....


How does the compass work. And does it?!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2014)

editor said:


> How does the compass work. And does it?!


http://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5269
The compass does work,the manual will explain how the compass works better than me.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 13, 2014)

sold at auction for a record-breaking 20.6 million Swiss francs (£13.4m).

The Graves Supercomplication was delivered in 1933 to millionaire eccentric banker Henry Graves Jr., who commissioned the 18-karat gold timepiece that incorporates 24 complications (functions outside timekeeping), that was hailed as the most complicated watch of its era.

In a Sotheby’s auction yesterday the collectors piece went to an anonymous bidder after a curious set of events saw it wind up on the bidding pillow.

The scion of a wealthy American banking family Graves commissioned the watch as part of a horological duel with his rival James Ward Packard – the luxury car pioneer – to possess the most complicated timepiece ever created.

Graves, who was obsessively competitive as well as secretive, won the competition after eight years of waiting for the Supercomplication.

The piece is capable of measuring more than just the time, recording sunrise and sunset, contains a perpetual calendar – and chimes the same tune as Big Ben.







The Independent.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> ahh, good ole STOWA.
> on the subject of German watches, i started liking Davosa as a brand.
> 
> ...must resist as i'm saving for something big.


Big Ben?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Big Ben?



I bought a bike instead..


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 29, 2014)

Casio aqs810w-3av....Bought this last week as a Chrissey  present,a really nice rugged looking solar powered watch,a steal at £30....


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> sold at auction for a record-breaking 20.6 million Swiss francs (£13.4m).
> 
> The Graves Supercomplication was delivered in 1933 to millionaire eccentric banker Henry Graves Jr., who commissioned the 18-karat gold timepiece that incorporates 24 complications (functions outside timekeeping), that was hailed as the most complicated watch of its era.
> 
> ...



Bet the new owner simply LOVES it when the clocks change - 24 functions to re-set

I KNOW they don't all need changing - merely for comedic effect


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm rather liking this one although I suspect the lume won't be so great 






This one too:


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2015)

Why is every watch that I like the look of always come with a huge price tag. Look at this beaut!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2015)

Another $$$$$ cracker


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2015)

And another lovely watch I'll never afford!

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f7/per...-review-revue-thommen-chronograph-217215.html


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 26, 2015)

i love it when i discover a whole new world of geekness i never imagined existed. watchuseek is quite addictive isn't it  anyway, i just bought this


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in the process of flogging off a lad of stuff so I can buy a new reliable watch. This may be the one for me too:


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 18, 2015)

there isn't a clock thread and i figured this is the only thread likely to understand this particular strange fascination  i'm having one of these made...





mmmm nixie tubes


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 7, 2015)

am surprised i like this one. it's full of stuff that i want and because it's a casio, most likely won't cast a wanky impression.
very tempted to purchase - especially with some of the knock down prices out there.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 8, 2015)

A Swiss silver pocket watch. Made by Isaac Pennard c.1640 or If you prefer.... 20 minutes to five.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 8, 2015)

Just ordered black Rangeman.
Want a non-mechanical digital/ solar powered watch with tons of features.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Just ordered black Rangeman.
> Want a non-mechanical digital/ solar powered watch with tons of features.


Now there's a watch that says "MAN!"







I'm not so keen on digital interfaces myself.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Now there's a watch that says "MAN!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-gw9400-rangeman-watch-review-best-g-shock-today/

I saw this review and liked the features.
The looks of the Casio and specifically their G Shock range has evolved ever so slightly over the years. It's fucking massive and something my 4 year old son would appreciate.

Just a functional tool watch.
I prefer analogue too (seconds hand must be sweeping and not ticking).


I was going to buy the green version from a Japanese Internet company - but seemed silly in real life  - maybe something an Action Man toy would wear (and what's up with negative displays? they work crap in certain lights)...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-gw9400-rangeman-watch-review-best-g-shock-today/
> 
> I saw this review and liked the features.
> The looks of the Casio and specifically their G Shock range has evolved ever so slightly over the years. It's fucking massive and something my 4 year old son would appreciate.
> ...


I actually like the sound of that Casio. You have to respect them, they've been making G-Shocks for, what, 30-odd years now and kept the same styling the whole time.

That green one looks like something out of Halo though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2015)

Completely on the other end of watch design I like this one, which I saw in their shop at the OXO tower: http://mrjoneswatches.com/cyclops/

 

Yes, it only has an hour hand.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Completely on the other end of watch design I like this one, which I saw in their shop at the OXO tower: http://mrjoneswatches.com/cyclops/
> 
> View attachment 69955
> 
> Yes, it only has an hour hand.


Good luck reading that at night after five pints


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2015)

I really struggle with buying watches. I need a digital as the stopwatch function is kinda essential when navigating. However it seems the moment you stop buying budget ones, then are all stupidly chunky like the Casio G Shocks. I'm pretty sure I've given this Timex more of a beating then most G Shock owners will ever give there's...witness the wear marks, but something a little smarter with a big display would be very appreciated.





That actually makes it look bigger then it is. I have skinny wrists.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2015)

dp


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Treated myself to this on our way back from holiday last year. Well. We're worth it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2015)

starfish said:


> Treated myself to this on our way back from holiday last year. Well. We're worth it.
> View attachment 69970



For a second I thought I saw a Breitling.
I only seen that watch on discussion boards but never in real life.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

starfish said:


> Treated myself to this on our way back from holiday last year. Well. We're worth it.
> View attachment 69970


It has a pleasing amount of pointless dials! I like.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I actually like the sound of that Casio. You have to respect them, they've been making G-Shocks for, what, 30-odd years now and kept the same styling the whole time.
> 
> That green one looks like something out of Halo though.



Casio was the first watch I can remember so it feels odd to wear them 30 years later!
I still prefer the look and feel of a mechanical...but these are just so tool-ish it's fun.

It'll be interesting to see how they will do in the next 36 months with the Apple Watch and Android Wear coming into play.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 13, 2015)

As a fan of wearing one watch for every occasion, I love the look of the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik.


----------



## Chz (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Nomos as well. But at the time the Stowa was cheaper and they're much the same in look and quality.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 13, 2015)

Chz said:


> I'm a big fan of Nomos as well. But at the time the Stowa was cheaper and they're much the same in look and quality.



I like Stowa too - very respectable watch company with great history.
I suppose the biggest draw about the Nomos is their in-house movements and  ridiculous cheap servicing costs. I find their designs fresher than Stowa's. Both are real cool companies and represent excellent value for money.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 13, 2015)

Very stylish, but I think this Stowa one is even nicer (in black or white).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 15, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> Very stylish, but I think this Stowa one is even nicer (in black or white).



Lack of lume on the Antea and the intrusive seconds dial doesn't do it for me.
I prefer their pilots - no logo or date. Very clean looking piece.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the Ressence Type 3. 



 





We have now gone full circle, aesthetically - it is an analogue watch, imitating a smart watch, imitating an analogue watch.

The watch face is filled with oil so that the hands and dials appear projected onto a glass 'screen'.

Slight downside is it costs €25,000.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Apr 21, 2015)

God I love this. It is the _Ressence_ really, a later 'type' number isn't necessarily better; rather like buying oneself a Porsche.

Here is a white one:




And a black one:





They are luminous!






And all analogue, although I can't quite believe my eyes. Does that mean it makes a _tickticktickticktick_ noise?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2015)

here's more.
i'm not a fan unfortunately.
btw - didn't Omega TM-ed the name 'Liquid Metal?'


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2015)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd ask this on a thread where people might know. I have a seiko 5 sports automatic. It loses 2-3mins a week so I went into a jewellers to see if they could improve it. The guy said that was actually quite good for a watch like this, and that if I cycle any adjustments he might be able to make would be knocked out within a few days anyway. Is that right? Is it not possible to get the watch more accurate? I'd rather it gained time than lose time tbh, as it does make me late(r) for things.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2015)

Brainaddict said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd ask this on a thread where people might know. I have a seiko 5 sports automatic. It loses 2-3mins a week so I went into a jewellers to see if they could improve it. The guy said that was actually quite good for a watch like this, and that if I cycle any adjustments he might be able to make would be knocked out within a few days anyway. Is that right? Is it not possible to get the watch more accurate? I'd rather it gained time than lose time tbh, as it does make me late(r) for things.



i'm assuming the movement is 7s36 and the accuracy can be all over the shop. the one i have, fortunately runs at + 4 secs a day, if it was -17 to 25 secs per day, it'd bug the fuck out of me.

there is a timing lever on these watches and as far as i know, they are easy to regulate.
are you based in london? i know some a small watch making company that will do it quite cheaply.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2015)

I am, yes, that would be great - please do link or PM me if you prefer.

Edit: The movement is 7S36B apparently.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2015)

indie watch makers will be a thing of the past soon... 
nice blokes these lot. you will need to walk up the stairs once you're in the newsagent.

WTC, 3 Back Hill, EC1R 5EN.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2015)

Great, thanks, will get down there soon. I had a feeling the jewellers I went into just didn't want the hassle.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2015)

i find most jewellers a total rip off.
dedicated indie-watch making is where it's at.
when you go upstairs and inside the workshop, check out their watch winder - i've seen some beautiful pieces on that.


----------



## starfish (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> It has a pleasing amount of pointless dials! I like.


It also has a slide rule!! But God knows how you use it & what for


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2015)

I might treat myself to a new strap for my watch ...


----------



## Chz (Apr 21, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> indie watch makers will be a thing of the past soon...
> nice blokes these lot. you will need to walk up the stairs once you're in the newsagent.
> 
> WTC, 3 Back Hill, EC1R 5EN.


I'm tempted. I like the Seiko 5, but I'm a bit annoyed at the prospect of regulating it costing as much as buying it in the first place.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2015)

Chz said:


> I'm tempted. I like the Seiko 5, but I'm a bit annoyed at the prospect of regulating it costing as much as buying it in the first place.



they're decent watches and i've read on many forums that accuracy is completely random.
you could get one running to COSC standards and others completely out of sync.
i'm unsure how much a watchmaker will charge on a non-ETA movement but it looks like a simple procedure.

could even try it yourself!

http://users.tpg.com.au/wookie99/regulatingwatches.html

here's a picture of the fifty fathoms seiko 5 mod i own (not mine but i have exactly the same one).


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 7, 2015)

Gee, i really like the look of this one!!
Germans seem to take their cases very seriously!


----------



## Brainaddict (May 7, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> indie watch makers will be a thing of the past soon...
> nice blokes these lot. you will need to walk up the stairs once you're in the newsagent.
> 
> WTC, 3 Back Hill, EC1R 5EN.


 This worked out great thanks. Watch now keeping much better time 

The guy seemed a bit annoyed with me because I'd said it was losing two minutes a week and it turned out to be closer to one minute. But that's fine -  I *want* my watchmaker to be annoyed at inaccuracy


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 7, 2015)

Brainaddict said:


> This worked out great thanks. Watch now keeping much better time
> 
> The guy seemed a bit annoyed with me because I'd said it was losing two minutes a week and it turned out to be closer to one minute. But that's fine -  I *want* my watchmaker to be annoyed at inaccuracy



'that' guy - was he the old fella wearing the glasses?
he gets annoyed with everyone. 
once i showed him a Beijing watch that needed servicing and he turned into a watch snob - "we don't work on Chinese junk!!"
i was like "er..okay."


----------



## Brainaddict (May 7, 2015)

Yes, that's the guy. Guess he's just grumpy. Anyway, did the job fine for £10 so he can grump away.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2015)

So I've just ordered one of these. Not expensive compared to some on the thread but a shed load more then I've ever spent! 

I quite liked the look of the all black ones with a negative display, but these look to be clearer. Managed to save a fair bit by ordering from a German website!


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 13, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> So I've just ordered one of these. Not expensive compared to some on the thread but a shed load more then I've ever spent!
> 
> I quite liked the look of the all black ones with a negative display, but these look to be clearer. Managed to save a fair bit by ordering from a German website!



Negative displays look good but low light readability is poor. 
Positive is the best way to go for tool watches...

Have you used the barometer yet?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 13, 2015)

I'm actually having a nightmare ordering it! Thing is not only is a big saving I can't actually find a similar one in the UK. Most of the "budget" ones in the UK are all black model which look cooler, but as you say are probably harder to read. 

I'm actually buying it part because of altimeter, but will be curious to see how the barometer does help predict rain when in the hills.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 14, 2015)

Which model is that? Looks like the core...Have you ordered it?

Creationwatches are meant to be good.
But you may get unlucky at customs ( majority of folks are lucky mind).

I recently purchased the G Shock and the altimeter is the most accurate. Wished it had GPS though...that would make it the perfect tool watch...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 14, 2015)

Not yet so will check out the other site. Think it's their checkout. 

It's a Core Black Regular...the guts seem to be the same across the range with the more expensive ones having posher cases. 

Not really bothered about GPS as it would bring battery life down to a day. Also I've got a dedicated unit and find that my phone is better due to having  a high resolution screen and mapping. I also suspect that watches that have it would do lat/long rather then OS grid.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 14, 2015)

Scratched to fuck.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Which model is that? Looks like the core...Have you ordered it?
> 
> Creationwatches are meant to be good.
> But you may get unlucky at customs ( majority of folks are lucky mind).
> ...



Been using it since Friday now and I like it. For what looks like such a big watch it's very comfortable on the wrist. 

Was worried that so many features would make it hard to use, but it doesn't seem so bad, at least once I'd changed it from German 

Really really glad I went to the effort of getting one from Germany with a normal display. Looked at a colleague watch which is reversed and no where near as clear. 

Altimeter seems easy to set. Not used it for navigation, but my work is at 455 meters and it didn't seem so out. Compass seems to jump around a bit, but I never planned to use it for that, but as a get out of shit card if mine breaks...

Not got my head around using the barometer to forecast weather, but will try when I have time. 

Off to North Wales later in the week so looking forward to giving it a proper field test.


----------



## Gingerman (May 25, 2015)

Astroavia N97S Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Chronograph Display and Stainless Steel Bracelet,got it off Amazon for 70 squid,a classy looking watch which looks more expensive than what it cost me.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Astroavia N97S Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Chronograph Display and Stainless Steel Bracelet,got it off Amazon for 70 squid,a classy looking watch which looks more expensive than what it cost me.


Ooh, I like that. What's the lume like?


----------



## Gingerman (May 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, I like that. What's the lume like?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Astroavia-N97S-Chronograph-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00PEAMT8W


----------



## editor (May 25, 2015)

I'm liking the look of some of their other watches too. If only they  had a rotating bezel with minutes marked on them...


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Astroavia N97S Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Chronograph Display and Stainless Steel Bracelet,got it off Amazon for 70 squid,a classy looking watch which looks more expensive than what it cost me.


How are you getting on with it?


----------



## Gingerman (May 27, 2015)

editor said:


> How are you getting on with it?


Really well,looks great on my wrist keeps good time,solid as fuck as well,have had loads of people asking me about  it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Been using it since Friday now and I like it. For what looks like such a big watch it's very comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> Was worried that so many features would make it hard to use, but it doesn't seem so bad, at least once I'd changed it from German
> 
> ...



Yes please report.
The compass accuracy on the Rangeman needs to be set independently when outdoors.
I have found the preset values inaccurate.

Positive displays are always better IMO. Wise choice.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 15, 2015)

This ghastly piece of bling is a *Hublot Classic Fusion Haute Joaillerie....yours for $1million......*


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 16, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> This ghastly piece of bling is a *Hublot Classic Fusion Haute Joaillerie....yours for $1million......*



Were you on the Daily Mail website? 

I came across this beauty the other day - only £318! That's a whole lot of watch.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Were you on the Daily Mail website?
> 
> I came across this beauty the other day - only £318! That's a whole lot of watch.


That's lovely.

What's the brand like? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> That's lovely.
> 
> What's the brand like? I've never heard of them.



The brand Orient is very good - they been running for over 60 years and have different quality to their watches.
The Orient Star is an offshoot of Orient and sold primarily in the US markets.
The quality of the Orient Star is similar to mid-tier Seikos (think the SARB series - Cocktail Time, Presage etc).

I think that watch above is awesome - love the open heart and the customised movement - much better than your bog standard Tissot/ Hamilton within' this price range.


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm drawn towards old Tissot Seastars at the mo. There are a few on Ebay that aren't silly money.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2015)

This is nice


----------



## Chz (Jun 23, 2015)

That is the one downside to automatics. They're so bloody chunky!


----------



## Winot (Jun 23, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This is nice



It is - although I prefer the Dornbluth - although I suspect that's a lot more expensive:


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> It is - although I prefer the Dornbluth - although I suspect that's a lot more expensive:


A LOT more expensive. 5-10 times more


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> It is - although I prefer the Dornbluth - although I suspect that's a lot more expensive:



Yeah that's lovely. I daren't even google the price mind.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

Chz said:


> That is the one downside to automatics. They're so bloody chunky!



Not all!!
For thin watches, i'd go for a vintage Longines or an Omega - real good and well made automatics.

As for this thread, are we going towards deck/marine watches again?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 23, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Were you on the Daily Mail website?
> 
> I came across this beauty the other day - only £318! That's a whole lot of watch.


Nice,what would you pay for one of them then? Ah right £318


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Nice,what would you pay for one of them then? Ah right £318


 
http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...rve-open-heart-sdk02002f-mens-watch-6498.html

£298.

I am tempted and the guys at Creation mark the post as a 'gift.'
50-50 that it gets caught up in customs.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 25, 2015)

If I'm concerned predominately with a case and bracelet, my money would go on a Damasko. I don't believe there's a company out there that can produce the same metal finish as these guys...

That watch above is pretty cool.

I mean check out their lume shots!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 6, 2015)

Orient Star - SDK02002F
Ordered Thursday PM, arrived Sunday AM via DHL Express and wasn't taxed (total of £303).

Quality-wise, I cannot fault it.
The finishing on the case is much better than the modern Tissot or the Hamiltons within the sub-£800 price range though they are obviously a step below Longines/ Baume & Mercier.

Movement, in-house - slight noise (rotor) but not intrusive. Time is running 9 secs fast in first 24 hours. Not bothered as I know it will settle.

Only thing that bugged me is the crap lume, one of the worst I have come across.
Other than that, I will be enjoying this piece as it's very comfortable with a short height profile (works with a suit/ shirt or casual smart).
I like it as it's not intimidating and looks pretty cool - in a Seiko Alpinist kinda way.

Would recommend!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> If I'm concerned predominately with a case and bracelet, my money would go on a Damasko. I don't believe there's a company out there that can produce the same metal finish as these guys...
> 
> That watch above is pretty cool.
> 
> I mean check out their lume shots!


Ooh, I like very much indeed!











...and then I saw the price


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, I like very much indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Movement: 
• Valjoux 7750 
• Self-winding, mechanical movement 
• 25 jewels 
• 28,800 bph 
• Shockproof according to DIN 8308 
• Anti-magnetic according to DIN 8309 
• Reinforced spring barrel 
• EPS spring 
• Screw balance 
• Damasko rotor with ceramic bearing 
• Watch is regulated in 5 positions the movement values of the watches are fully within the specifications of the official chronometer standard

Functions: 
• Hour, minute, permanent small sweep second 
• Day/date window with new, modified position 
• Chronograph: 12-hour counter, 30-minute counter, 
• 60-second counter

Case: 
• Stainless steel, bead-blasted, nickel-free 
• Ice-hardened to 60 HRC or 710 HV 
• Integrated anti-magnetic inner cage, anti-magnetic to 80,000 A/m or 100 mT 
• Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on both sides, AR coating on the underside only: available at special request 
• Crystal gasket resistant to UV radiation 
• Solid screw back with O-ring Viton gasket 
• Patented crown and pusher system 
• Pusher fitted on barrel with minimum radial play, thus permitting minimal locating hole in casing without any scratching between pusher and casing, as well as preventing an intrusion of dirt particles. 
• Gaskets of crown and pushers are equipped with a permanent lubrication. 
• All gaskets made of Viton, which is a material that offers premium chemical resistance. 
• Screw-down crown with protective shoulders 
• Crown, pushers and casing fully hardened 
• Bi-directional rotating bezel with exact minute engagement working with patented ceramic bearing 
• Sealed luminous dot 
• Protected from the intrusion of dust by gasket element 
• Hardened and scratchproof bezel insert finished with extremely abrasion-proof Damest layer with a hardness of 2500 HV 
• Two optional bezel inserts: 60-minute countdown or 12-hour ring (according to US military specifications) 
• Water resistant according to DIN 8310, pressure-proof up to 10 bar 
• Negative-pressure-proof

Dial: 
• Matt black, hour markers and triangle at 12 provided with a persistent special paint Red Si imprint at 8 Bilight provided with red special colour

Hands: 
• The hour and minute hands are painted black and provided with a white, persistent special paint 
• The second hand is provided with a red special paint, the minute and hour timers are painted black and provided with a white special paint

Strap and Bracelet: 
• Water resistant, smooth shrunk-leather straps in black, natural rubber applied inside, 
• double-stitched seam in black-red, white-red variant also available for this model, 
• bead-blasted buckle.

Dimensions: 
• Diameter: 42 mm 
• Overall height: 13.70 mm 
• Bezel diameter: 43.80 mm 
• Lug width: 22 mm Weight without strap: 99 grams

All for a snip under £2.5K.
There are better brands at this price point but their lesser sub-£1000 offerings are quite 'reasonable'.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Movement:
> • Valjoux 7750
> • Self-winding, mechanical movement
> • 25 jewels
> ...


It's lovely. But there is no way I could ever justify that kind of money on a watch. Besides, I prefer Fortis.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 6, 2015)

editor said:


> It's lovely. But there is no way I could ever justify that kind of money on a watch. Besides, I prefer Fortis.



At least you have good tastes and appreciate watches whether they cost £50 or £2500.
Buying it is a different matter I agree.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 6, 2015)

Just make sure that when you've got your new watch you wear it on your wrist, unlike this rich loser who clearly has all the gear but no idea 














He probably has a member of his entourage whose job is to know what time it is


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 6, 2015)

Why would anyone spend serious money on a Tag Heuer? 
Old Heuers I get but Tags?
C'mon now...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 10, 2015)

...dressier watches are so cool.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm quite taken with this Ruhla kampschwimmer ltd edition remake - as used by the DDR special forces back in the day






wouldnt buy / cant afford an original one, but the remake is very close to the original and is tough as ..well.. the DDR special forces


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 7, 2015)

Been looking at this model for over a year and finally got one for a real good price.

Am happy but may end up selling my Speedy Pro...


----------



## starfish (Aug 14, 2015)

ms starfish recently bought these futuristic Japanese watches. All bright lights & shit but takes ages to read the time.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Been looking at this model for over a year and finally got one for a real good price.
> 
> Am happy but may end up selling my Speedy Pro...



What a beaut......


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2015)

Got this little beauty off Ebay ,not a scratch on it,looks the bollox on my wrist.....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 16, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Got this little beauty off Ebay ,not a scratch on it,looks the bollox on my wrist.....



Very nice...I've been looking at perpetual calendars and that is damn lush.
What's the age of that?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 16, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Very nice...I've been looking at perpetual calendars and that is damn lush.
> What's the age of that?


Not really sure tbh,looks pretty new,not a scratch on it,cost me £120,was'nt planning on buying a watch atm but as soon as I saw it I had to have it.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2015)

OMEGA 1040 SEAMASTER MkIII CHRONOGRAPH 1972....me like, me want, me cant afford....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 19, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> OMEGA 1040 SEAMASTER MkIII CHRONOGRAPH 1972....me like, me want, me cant afford....



It's fucking huge!

Did the Citizen arrive yet?
Not a perpetual calendar but if I had the money, this would be my next watch - http://www.ablogtowatch.com/orient-star-de0002b-retrograde-watch-review/

It's just with all of my damn purchases this year, I cannot justify another.
This appreciation of cool watches is too expensive.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2015)

My Citizen has a perpetual calendar...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 19, 2015)

Silly question, but what's a perpetual calendar?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Silly question, but what's a perpetual calendar?


One that automatically adjusts each month to display the correct date.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> This appreciation of cool watches is too expensive.


Tell me about it.....Citizen arrived a few days ago,looks the dog's.......


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2015)

Casio AE-AVEFWHD-1AVEF,a nice  old skool digi watch,only £22 quid from Amazon atm........


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 22, 2015)

i have another clock on the way


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 22, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> i have another clock on the way



Ooh, I like that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2015)

Since I can't find my mislaid Timex Expedition, I treated myself to a Casio.

 

£5.95, waterproof to some depth and even lighter than my previous one.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 13, 2015)

And only $28,500


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2015)

Look how badly designed this watchface is - it's almost impossible to see the hour/second hands!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Look how badly designed this watchface is - it's almost impossible to see the hour/second hands!




what model is that?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> what model is that?


Seiko CORE SSC305. It looks really nice apart from the near invisible hands.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 7, 2015)

Parmigiani Kalpagraph Gentleman's Wristwatch in 18 ct Yellow Gold being auctioned tomorrow...£10,000 est.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anybody know if it's a bad idea to let an automatic watch stop regularly when you're not wearing it, then spin it up and reset? Or does it matter?


----------



## Ranu (Oct 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Does anybody know if it's a bad idea to let an automatic watch stop regularly when you're not wearing it, then spin it up and reset? Or does it matter?



It's fine to let it just run down.  In the long term, probably better for it.


----------



## Chz (Oct 18, 2015)

*If* it made any real difference, beyond a few ticks a day here and there, it would actually be better for regulation to keep it wound. But then even a certified chronograph can be off -4/+6 seconds a day.

The reality is that the difference this makes is irrelevant in a day of cheap quartz watches and mobile phones that fetch their time off atomic clocks.


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2015)

Saw a video of unusual skeleton movement watches on FB. Love these two, silly prices though.

Devon Tread 1, about £10,000





Urwerk UR-210, about $100,000!


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2015)

The website for the Urwerk is right up there with audiophile equipment sales pitches 

While the UR-210 is characterized by its original URWERK time display, of equal note – and with reason – is the UR-210's personalized communication with its owner. Never has a timepiece displayed such feedback and attachment to its owner.

“The UR-210 represents a serious accomplishment for URWERK. This timepiece opens a new chapter in the evolution of our complications. It doesn’t just measure a universal value in a completely original way, but starts a real dialogue between the watch and its wearer. The UR-210 indicates your personal activity; this is yours and nobody else’s.”

Felix Baumgartner

THE UR-210


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## pocketscience (Nov 9, 2015)

TAG Heuer have announced their "Connected" line of smartwatches - a collaboration with Intel & Google:









Must have been fairly disheartening for them from being  "Swiss Made" on the face to  "Swiss Engineered" on the housing.
TAG Heuer Connected smartwatch: smart luxury (Wired UK)


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2015)

pocketscience said:


> TAG Heuer have announced their "Connected" line of smartwatches - a collaboration with Intel & Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take one please


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow...just noticed the CEO of my company wears a Grand Seiko Spring Drive.
very discreet.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 11, 2015)

This is lovely


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2015)

How about this ugly thing that doesn't even tell the time? 

Leatherman Trend


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 11, 2015)

It's hard to believe that people covet so many things, and queue for iPhones, when there are people starving throughout the world.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's hard to believe that people covet so many things, and queue for iPhones, when there are people starving throughout the world.


Philosophical ruminations  thataway please -->


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

Nothing wrong with looking at - and admiring - things that you're unlikely to ever own.

Like this bad  boy:



Or, my favourite:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Nothing wrong with looking at - and admiring - things that you're unlikely to ever own.
> 
> Like this bad  boy:
> 
> ...




Fortis should pay for your services as an Ambassador.
You love their designs.



Saul Goodman said:


> It's hard to believe that people covet so many things, and queue for iPhones, when there are people starving throughout the world.



just because there are those who are starving, does that mean people are forbidden from liking well crafted watches?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting read about the Dalai Lama and his Rolex watch collection.

The Dalai Lama Turns 80: Time To Sell His Famous Rolex Collection?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Fortis should pay for your services as an Ambassador.
> You love their designs.


There's something about their watches that ticks every box for me. Love 'em!


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 17, 2015)

Someone ask for watch porn?





£200 - £400 auction estimate.

Make that $'s


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2015)

old birthyear datejust now on a nato strap for lolz


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2016)

Fez909 said:


>


This Swiss really dont have much else to do, do they?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2016)

starfish said:


> ms starfish recently bought these futuristic Japanese watches. All bright lights & shit but takes ages to read the time.


how does that one on the left work?


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> how does that one on the left work?


Ill get back to you on that one


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2016)

Unbelievably, after 20 years, several robbings, many starvings, this beautiful thing is still with me and working. Haven't worn it since God knows now. Thought I had finally lost it a couple of years ago, but it turned up when I threw my old backpack out and emptied all the secret pockets. May buy it a new strap tomorrow and go retro cool on me wrist again.

Same thread. Same watch.


----------



## Winot (Feb 27, 2016)

Mondaine Mondaine Helvetica | Helvetica 1 Smartwatch MH1.B2S10.LB

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet - Mondaine has produced a smart watch. Seems to be fairly limited in applications but the design is nice.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

Until they produce a Smart watch that needs charging every other year, I don't see the point of them.

Looking for a water resistant tool watch ATM. Need inspiration.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Any love for the Explorer II? (Borrowed pic)

Thinking of exchanging my speedy for one.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Any love for the Explorer II? (Borrowed pic)
> 
> Thinking of exchanging my speedy for one.



Yeah I've got one. Good travel watch. Amazing construction and accuracy. GMT function works brilliantly. 

Only things that stop it being perfect (for me) is that it wears slightly large for a 42mm and I'm not a huge fan of the cyclops date. Oh and the only way to set the date is to wind the hour hand through 24h, so it calls out for a watch winder (which I don't have). 

If you're going pre owned then the earlier model with the red GMT hand was 40mm I think.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Wearing mine now in fact on HEX after a week's holiday wearing nothing but. 

Eta - as in no other watches - I wasn't at a nudist camp or anything.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yeah I've got one. Good travel watch. Amazing construction and accuracy. GMT function works brilliantly.
> 
> Only things that stop it being perfect (for me) is that it wears slightly large for a 42mm and I'm not a huge fan of the cyclops date. Oh and the only way to set the date is to wind the hour hand through 24h, so it calls out for a watch winder (which I don't have).
> 
> If you're going pre owned then the earlier model with the red GMT hand was 40mm I think.



This watch has been on my mind for while now, even went into WoS on FridAy to try one on (the salesman was so rude).

I'm going for the 42mm as I like the clown hands!!

Okay, am sending off my Speedy MKII Reissue tomorrow (for a pre owned 2014).

(I must stop this stupid obsession after this - flipping is costly).

ETA - sounds like the date setting is similar to the Omega 8500 where the hour hand works independently through 24 (backwards and forwards).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> View attachment 85636 Wearing mine now in fact on HEX after a week's holiday wearing nothing but.
> 
> Eta - as in no other watches - I wasn't at a nudist camp or anything.



Beautiful ... The watch not your hand.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> ETA - sounds like the date setting is similar to the Omega 8500 where the hour hand works independently through 24 (backwards and forwards).



You've just made me realise that I've been setting the date wrong - I've been using the 'set minutes' function not realising that you can use the 'set hours' GMT function 

That's quite a few minutes of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue Just wondering what your favoured way of selling watches is - do you have a dealer?

I'm at the stage where I ought to be selling a few but am a bit clueless about the best way to go about it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 10, 2016)

Auction?
There's a Fellows auction coming up on the 26th of this month


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> Virtual Blue Just wondering what your favoured way of selling watches is - do you have a dealer?
> 
> I'm at the stage where I ought to be selling a few but am a bit clueless about the best way to go about it.



Do you buy watches new or 2nd hand?

I'm on TZ Forum, and that's a great place for watch flippers (instead of selling or buying from dealers, you deal directly with folks like you or me). Could do direct trades, swapsies...

Iconic Watches are excellent grey dealers - I've bought from them before and their preowned pieces are fairly priced. Part exchange rates are shit but nowadays i never buy new so I rarely see a loss.

If you do use EBay, it's best to meet folk face to face, pref in the city/ in public, I sold my Omega AT outside of the dealership store...

What have you in mind?


ETA - My friend started a watch reselling business but he only deals with Rolexes, Breitlings, Omega, Pams...let me know if you want his details.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Ponyutd said:


> Auction?
> There's a Fellows auction coming up on the 26th of this month



I somehow doubt that my watches are auction material!


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Do you buy watches new or 2nd hand?
> 
> I'm on TZ Forum, and that's a great place for watch flippers (instead of selling or buying from dealers, you deal directly with folks like you or me). Could do direct trades, swapsies...
> 
> ...



Yeah I ought to join TZ. I've bought a mixture of old and new. Fairly modest collection so far but getting to the stage where I ought/want to consolidate. 

Particular watch I have in mind to sell is a Nomos Tetra - the first proper watch I bought in 2007. Now feels a bit small. 

But yes, if you could PM me your mate's details for future reference, that'd be great.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yeah I ought to join TZ. I've bought a mixture of old and new. Fairly modest collection so far but getting to the stage where I ought/want to consolidate.
> 
> Particular watch I have in mind to sell is a Nomos Tetra - the first proper watch I bought in 2007. Now feels a bit small.
> 
> But yes, if you could PM me your mate's details for future reference, that'd be great.



i have a real small collection now and like it that way. Quality of what a piece makes one feel is so subjective. 
The watches don't need to be expensive but the quality and 'feel' must be there.
I don't feel the Speedy MK II is special anymore, it's become a chunk of heavy metal with a 3D texture place. It's a chore almost so it's got to go. 

PM sent.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> Not necessarily, but it's a bit safe to my mind. The only Rolex I really like is the green glass Milgauss with the orange lightening strike hand.



Haha, here's a post I found a couple of years back.
What's the story with the Exp 2?


----------



## Winot (Apr 11, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Haha, here's a post I found a couple of years back.
> What's the story with the Exp 2?



Ha! My opinion of Rolex has changed markedly since then. Partly due to getting an Explorer I ref. 1016. The Explorer II was bought after a lot of research - I wanted a waterproof GMT on a bracelet that wasn't oversized - in the end it was the only candidate (I'm still not keen on the GMT Master type bezel).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 11, 2016)

Winot said:


> Ha! My opinion of Rolex has changed markedly since then. Partly due to getting an Explorer I ref. 1016. The Explorer II was bought after a lot of research - I wanted a waterproof GMT on a bracelet that wasn't oversized - in the end it was the only candidate (I'm still not keen on the GMT Master type bezel).



The GMT is rapacious in appearance, crude like an oversized child - the deformed sibling of the Sub C and Exp 2. Not my type.
The Exp 2 is a thing of beauty. 

I tried on the Milgauss (at WoS to kill time) and the thing stopped on me twice!
The AD rep claimed it was perfectly normal as it wasn't in usage...what a load of shit.

I'm down to 2 Swiss watches now (3 if you  include my dad's 50 year old Omega), my G Shock and Orient Star. I don't feel so bad...


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

A different take on a smartwatch Casio Edifice EQB-500: Watch first, connected device second - Pocket-lint


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 25, 2016)

The Tag Heuer Connected is getting there as far as smart watches are concerned but you'd still need wrists like The Hulk to wear it without it looking ridiculous.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 4, 2016)

This place is making me sick.
I'm seeing about 10-15 Rolexes per day - most common are subs and daytonas.
Christ, I was in a queue with a young kid (maybe 17/18?) with a bi-coloured blue sub renting a boat for 1500 euros per day. It's a different world here and it's times like these when I dislike all things Rolex.

Surprisingly, I not spotted any Omega Seamasters (though I seen about 3 Speedies so far).


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking for a strap like this. Forgot the search term/name. Help?






Also, on the lookout for a new watch. Like Bauhaus, or just general minimal designs. Any recommendations? Cheap, please.

Have a Rodina at the minute and love it...






...but want something a bit more casual/sporty/colourful maybe.


Really like Braun watches' style, but don't like the way the lugs look on most of them. I prefer lugs like this:



to this...



But prefer the design on the 2nd.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 23, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Looking for a strap like this. Forgot the search term/name. Help?


Woven watch strap?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 23, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Woven watch strap?


That got me to the term I was looking for: Perlon!

Thanks


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 23, 2016)

I've only seen those straps on the Nomos Ahoi.

Bauhaus watches - have a look at Junkers and Zeppelin.

Other brands include Junghans


----------



## Chz (Aug 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I've only seen those straps on the Nomos Ahoi.
> 
> Bauhaus watches - have a look at Junkers and Zeppelin.
> 
> Other brands include Junghans


And Stowa.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 27, 2016)

Nightmare..
Whilst cycling, the springs from my Speedy Pro came loose and smashed onto an open road.
Heartbroken.


----------



## Winot (Sep 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Nightmare..
> Whilst cycling, the springs from my Speedy Pro came loose and smashed onto an open road.
> Heartbroken.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Nightmare..
> Whilst cycling, the springs from my Speedy Pro came loose and smashed onto an open road.
> Heartbroken.


Bloody hell.  They cost a bomb, don't they? Is it not fixable at all?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Bloody hell.  They cost a bomb, don't they? Is it not fixable at all?



Cosmetically, the glass is gone, dial and hands scratched.
I've left it to run for 24 hours to check on see how well it keeps time.
Worse scenario is that I go to Omega Boutique for a full service. I'm always skint at around this time of year


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Cosmetically, the glass is gone, dial and hands scratched.
> I've left it to run for 24 hours to check on see how well it keeps time.
> Worse scenario is that I go to Omega Boutique for a full service. I'm always skint at around this time of year


I use this bloke for all of my watch repairs and servicing and have done for years. A full service on my Seamaster is about £150 which includes parts and a light polish. Watches sent to him come back looking mint and running perfectly. It's a small outfit (perhaps even a one man band) so it's not the fastest service in the world but he does a lovely job at less than half the price of Omega.

Ask for Mark. He does discounts every now and then like 50% off repairs, so chat him up and do a deal.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I use this bloke for all of my watch repairs and servicing and have done for years. A full service on my Seamaster is about £150 and that includes a light polish. Watches sent to him come back looking mint and running perfectly. It's a small outfit (perhaps even a one man band) so it's not the fastest service in the world but he does a lovely job at less than half the price of Omega.
> 
> Ask for Mark. He does discounts every now and then like 50% off repairs so chat him up and do a deal.



Cheers.
Just Emailed them.

Omega's quote was a third of the cost of my watch!! I know they do a good job but still...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Omega's quote was a third of the cost of my watch!!


I wouldn't have even bothered asking them. A while back I got a quote through a dealer to put an extra (stainless) half-link into a Speedmaster bracelet. They wanted nearly £200!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I wouldn't have even bothered asking them. A while back I got a quote through a dealer to put an extra (stainless) half-link into a Speedmaster bracelet. They wanted nearly £200!



I read that SWATCH are limiting their supplies to independent watch makers, effectively forcing some out of business.

My love for Omega is dwindling.
And it doesn't help when I see their new POs (they look dated already).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I wouldn't have even bothered asking them. A while back I got a quote through a dealer to put an extra (stainless) half-link into a Speedmaster bracelet. They wanted nearly £200!



Shit news from your Watchmaker:

_Thank you for your meal (email). I have just checked with Omega and these parts you require a now restricted by them.  We are unable to make the repair. _


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2016)

I've got an Omega watch which has to be stored for about 8 years. I've had it 3 already, it's not mine but I've been tasked with keeping it safe for someone. Do I have to worry about battery corrosion?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Shit news from your Watchmaker:
> 
> _Thank you for your meal (email). I have just checked with Omega and these parts you require a now restricted by them.  We are unable to make the repair. _


Fuckers! I had no idea. 

If they were asking me for a third of the cost of the watch to repair it and holding me ransom over parts I'd use the opportunity to buy a new (non-Omega) watch and fuck them off on principle. 

Goodbye Omega, hello IWC Pilot.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've got an Omega watch which has to be stored for about 8 years. I've had it 3 already, it's not mine but I've been tasked with keeping it safe for someone. Do I have to worry about battery corrosion?



Yes.
Safer to take the battery out.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Fuckers! I had no idea.
> 
> If they were asking me for a third of the cost of the watch to repair it and holding me ransom over parts I'd use the opportunity to buy a new (non-Omega) watch and fuck them off on principle.
> 
> Goodbye Omega, hello IWC Pilot.



I'm not buying any more Omegas from now on.
If I had the money, it will go to a Zenith or a Grand Seiko.

Bastards.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Kinetic 100m - got mine in Amsterdam, as I worked out there I wanted something to remind me of my _time_ there.

Used to have a regular Seiko auto, but at Uni I had so little contact time I spent most of my time in bed, so the lack of movement it endured killed it. At least with the kinetic there's a back-up battery.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 5, 2016)

As far as Seikos go, I'm very impressed with their new retro offerings.
Real funky 70s feel to them. Gorgeous.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 5, 2016)

Good news with my Speedy Pro.
It's going to cost 40% less to fix via my watch dealing buddy (otherwise, I was recommended Alsal off The Strand).


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> My newly acquired Speedy Pro - took ages to find one at a good price.
> Am chuffed but it's back in the box until September (my 40th!).



Is this the one you just damaged? Hope it gets fixed up.
Been after an Omega chronograph for some time, and changes of circumstances mean I have a bit of cash and am in need of treating myself to something nice.
I like the Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch like yours, but also quite like the date version and the other one which seems to combine the black face, chrono and date, though perhaps not quite so stylish/classic in design - the Seamaster 300m Model 2594.52.00




I've done a bit of Googling as there seems to be debate about changes in movements over time, the buy out by Swatch, the parts issue you mention above, other stuff which as a non-watch geek doesn't mean much to me. Any ideas if there are models to look out for/avoid? I like the idea of an automatic, is that heresy? 
Am I right in guessing that places like Watchfinder & Co. - The Pre-Owned Watch Specialist are top prices and they might be found cheaper elsewhere? Would like to pay less but don't want a fake.

#fuckthefuckingloftconversion


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

omega speedmaster date 3210.50.00


----------



## Winot (Oct 20, 2016)

ringo I don't know anything about Omega but it might be worth keeping an eye on the Austin Kaye website as their prices are usually pretty fair and they are nice to do business with.

Products List | Austin Kaye

Another option in London - Pre-owned, Unworn and Vintage Rolex, Patek, Cartier, Audemars Piguet AP | Buy & Sell Watches Online


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> ringo I don't know anything about Omega but it might be worth keeping an eye on the Austin Kaye website as their prices are usually pretty fair and they are nice to do business with.
> 
> Products List | Austin Kaye
> 
> Another option in London - Pre-owned, Unworn and Vintage Rolex, Patek, Cartier, Audemars Piguet AP | Buy & Sell Watches Online


Cheers, I'll have a look. And scan about the website, I don't want to spend a couple of grand and then decide I like something else more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

People on here will probably be interested in this, you nutters:
Still ticking: The improbable survival of the luxury watch business | Simon Garfield


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> People on here will probably be interested in this, you nutters:
> Still ticking: The improbable survival of the luxury watch business | Simon Garfield


Quite interesting, almost put me off tbh, but then I thought balls to it, I've wanted one for years, its not much different in price to some other expensive bits of technology and instead of lasting a handful of years before becoming redundant and worthless it would, if I wanted, be something I wore, used and enjoyed every day for the rest of my life


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> Is this the one you just damaged? Hope it gets fixed up.
> Been after an Omega chronograph for some time, and changes of circumstances mean I have a bit of cash and am in need of treating myself to something nice.
> I like the Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch like yours, but also quite like the date version and the other one which seems to combine the black face, chrono and date, though perhaps not quite so stylish/classic in design - the Seamaster 300m Model 2594.52.00
> 
> ...



Here's my Speedy in it's current state.





Glassless and a scratch next to the Omega logo, plus the chrono-hand is misaligned near 2.
Sad times. My mate has found a repairer for £250. Not bad but I'm a tad skint after buying a washing machine and other boring shit like a bed, mattress, car/ house insurance...

no worries, i get your pain about the loft conversion.
sometimes, we need to make sacrifices to all sensible stuff.

Yes, it's a Speedy Moon Watch, number 3570.00.
It's the watch purists choice. Hand wound. Hesalite crystal. Not (much) water resistance and no date.
Do you want that in a watch?

For me, I'd never sell mine.
The Speedy Pro is the blueprint for all modern Omegas (similar to what the Explorer I is to all modern Rolexes).
It's iconic whereas the other Omegas you posted are just ordinary chronographs (Seamaster and Speed Date and they tend to be forgotten in a few years time.

The Speedy Pro is Omega's modern classic 
Never used Watchfinder.

Chronomaster are good.
It's worth your while keeping an eye out on Ebay.
I'm somewhat a geek when it comes to Speedies and can spot fakes.

Annoyingly, they have shot up in price (crap £ and their recent reissue).


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

I've had a look round, worked out the 3570 bit - replaced in 2014 by the 311. I'm pretty sure I like this one best, and its iconic status does count for a bit, it's the classic design and retains its value. I like the date but it clutters the face a bit and I have that on my mobile anyway. Does water resistant to 50m mean that you can go swimming with it on? I don't take my Seiko off to swim and don't like the idea of leaving it lying around while I do. 

I owe myself a present and I think I've pretty much convinced myself.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

Current Seiko:


----------



## Winot (Oct 20, 2016)

Have a look on Chrono24 too:

Omega Speedmaster Handaufzug Ref: 3570.5000 von 2006


Ref. No. ST 3570.5000; Steel; Manual winding; Condition 2 (fine); Year 2006; With box; Location: Germany, Norderstedt; Omega bracelet with fold-over clasp in 16.5 cm length ( measured without clock ) . bezel is fixed...


£2,552


View offer on Chrono24


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> Current Seiko:
> View attachment 94159



I had a Sportura.
Gutted I sold it. Best beater I had.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> Have a look on Chrono24 too:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Handaufzug Ref: 3570.5000 von 2006
> 
> ...



That's alot of cash for a 3570.
Crappy value of the ££


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> I've had a look round, worked out the 3570 bit - replaced in 2014 by the 311. I'm pretty sure I like this one best, and its iconic status does count for a bit, it's the classic design and retains its value. I like the date but it clutters the face a bit and I have that on my mobile anyway. Does water resistant to 50m mean that you can go swimming with it on? I don't take my Seiko off to swim and don't like the idea of leaving it lying around while I do.
> 
> I owe myself a present and I think I've pretty much convinced myself.



Think they phased out the 3570 by late 2015 - not seen them in the shop window since.
One of the benefits of the Speedy Pro is that it looks good in any bracelet/ strap. I have about 5 different types of straps for mine and it's like having many watches.

50m means it's splash proof.
A friend of mine wears his in the sea (swimming not diving) and it's okay.
I just wouldn't chance it.
Don't want to accidentally knock the pusher... that would just kill me.

As for swimming, do you swim alot or just on holidays?

Prices are real unpredictable atm.
I just find it odd paying more than £1.8K for a watch that hasn't changed much since the 60s.

Also, I don't want to put you off but servicing any luxury watch costs big money.
And chronographs because of it's 3 separate movements costs approximately 3 times as much. 

Speedies should be serviced every 5 years.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2016)

Put my cheapo Rodina in the wash by mistake yesterday 

Still works


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 21, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Also, I don't want to put you off but servicing any luxury watch costs big money.
> And chronographs because of it's 3 separate movements costs approximately 3 times as much.
> 
> Speedies should be serviced every 5 years.


£300 recently for my Tag Carrera. After only 3 years. Lot of money.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone know much about Bremont?

I've one of their watches, it's lovely to look at and I really like it - had it about four or so yeas now. Its now due a service (thanks for the link upthread, i think im going to contact them) In that time the leather strap has worn through, the kevlar one I replace it with has also worn through - I'm now using a cheap fossil leather and so far so good. Whilst I live the watch their accessories are shite! 

Also have a mil issue cwc (to me) which I love but recently cracked the glass - it's off to silvermans - they offer a really good price for servicing/fixing. 

Some lovely watches non this thread


----------



## ringo (Oct 21, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's alot of cash for a 3570.
> Crappy value of the ££



I'm seeing £2500 as about the average price at the moment. Is that a recent hike? Are they going to go back down again now that they're discontinued and there is a finite number of them? Maybe not, but then I don't know anything about watch prices.
3570.50


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 21, 2016)

ringo said:


> I'm seeing £2500 as about the average price at the moment. Is that a recent hike? Are they going to go back down again now that they're discontinued and there is a finite number of them? Maybe not, but then I don't know anything about watch prices.
> 3570.50



That's a massive price hike.

I bought mine in 2014 for about a £1.5/1.6K - can't remember except that was the going rate for a 2013 piece (Speedy Pro use to cost the same price as the Seamaster Pro, at £2.8K new).

chrono24 or fleabay are great reference points for prices.
You need to be patient. 

I'm on a couple of UK based watch forums where sellers exchange/ sell (TZ Forum).
If you're on FB, request to join Watch Zone - they sometimes have nice pieces there (only chrono they have atm is the Tudor Prince).


----------



## ringo (Oct 21, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> That's a massive price hike.
> 
> I bought mine in 2014 for about a £1.5/1.6K - can't remember except that was the going rate for a 2013 piece (Speedy Pro use to cost the same price as the Seamaster Pro, at £2.8K new).
> 
> ...



Just checked both, £2500 is pretty much the minimum. They seem to have shot up in price, which is surprising considering how many there are for sale.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 21, 2016)

ringo said:


> Just checked both, £2500 is pretty much the minimum. They seem to have shot up in price, which is surprising considering how many there are for sale.



as much as I love my speedy pro, i don't think i'd ever pay £2.5K for one (unless it was grey market new).

have you seen this?
this one is very cultish among speedy fans.
they go for £1,800-2,000.


----------



## ringo (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll think about it over the weekend, but generally once I've decided its just a matter of time.

I don't like the colours of that one at all, and I'm really leaning towards the uncluttered look of the Moonwatch over the date version.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> as much as I love my speedy pro, i don't think i'd ever pay £2.5K for one (unless it was grey market new).
> 
> have you seen this?
> this one is very cultish among speedy fans.
> they go for £1,800-2,000.



That's really nice 

Oh and....

Man’s luxury watch successfully impresses fellow twats


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> I'll think about it over the weekend, but generally once I've decided its just a matter of time.
> 
> I don't like the colours of that one at all, and I'm really leaning towards the uncluttered look of the Moonwatch over the date version.



Just take your time in finding the right one. 
There are a shit load of Speedies out there...and while hunting, you can see if it's for you.

Also suggest you wear it in the Jewellers first - they tend to wear quite big.


----------



## ringo (Nov 2, 2016)

I tried a Moonwatch on in the Duty Free at Gatwick, and was surprised to find that I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. It seemed much smaller than I thought it would be too, the same size as my current Seiko. 

I may have to go back to my original idea of a chrono with date, automatic, possibly a blue face, and slightly larger. Some sort of Seamaster or Planet Ocean maybe. 

I only want to buy one more watch to wear for the rest of my life, and I have a bit of money my Dad left me so it will be partly in remembrance of him, so I'll take my time and try and get it right.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

How big are your wrists ringo?
The moonwatch is a well proportioned at 42mm and the most comfortable watch I own.
What is it the depth or the width that you found too small?

Face on, the Planet Ocean (8500 movement) is the same size as the Moon watch.
Difference is the thickness - I found them monstrous. 
The Seamaster chrono is quite hefty too.

I have a soft spot for this and they can be picked up at a very good price in the used markets.


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2016)

ringo said:


> I may have to go back to my original idea of a chrono with date, automatic, possibly a blue face, and slightly larger. Some sort of Seamaster or Planet Ocean maybe.



I like the Planet Oceans but only because they're slightly larger and I couldn't justify and don't have an extra 3 grand just for a bigger watch. Looking at the Seamaster Chrono Diver now, the model previous to this one has a wave pattern on the dial in the style of old machined enamel boxes that I like.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2016)

Somewhat off-topic, but I'd damaged my watch a few years back by dropping it on a tiled floor. Two very large dents in the case that would impossible to buff out. I reckoned it was unrepairable and a lesson learned.

But thank heavens for modern technology. That newfangled laser welding stuff filled it in such that the damage had never happened and cost me a whopping 50 quid.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought a Seiko 5 sports (mini monster) because I was sick of having cheap watches that break. Well it doesn't break, but it doesn't keep time very well - loses a couple of minutes a week, which can make you late for things if you don't think to reset it for a couple of weeks. I got the watch adjusted once, but was told that since I cycle the vibration means it would go out of sync again, and it has. So it's a bit disappointing. I'm wondering what I would have to get to get a watch that keeps time accurately, cycling or no. Would it have to be one of those radio-adjusted ones, or are there others that keep time better and aren't bothered by vibration?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 9, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> I bought a Seiko 5 sports (mini monster) because I was sick of having cheap watches that break. Well it doesn't break, but it doesn't keep time very well - loses a couple of minutes a week, which can make you late for things if you don't think to reset it for a couple of weeks. I got the watch adjusted once, but was told that since I cycle the vibration means it would go out of sync again, and it has. So it's a bit disappointing. I'm wondering what I would have to get to get a watch that keeps time accurately, cycling or no. Would it have to be one of those radio-adjusted ones, or are there others that keep time better and aren't bothered by vibration?



Seiko 5s (commonly) have the 7s26 movement and it's known for gaining/ losing time (mine use to gain 25 seconds per day).
Those movements are built like tanks, downside is that they are quite crap for accurate time keeping.
You're a road cyclist right? If so, that shouldn't shock the mechanism/ balance wheel at all.
Mountain biking/ BMX-ing - that's a different story.

Get a G Shock - GW5610 if you want a hard as nails watch that's reliable and accurate.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 9, 2016)

On a bit of a spur of the moment I've plunged for a never been issued, 1989 CWC G10

Like this, but the strap's different - and for a coming up to 30 year old watch it's perfect, the only "fault" if you'd call it that, is the luminosity has pretty much gone, I think you can get them re-painted in a modern equivalent, but it's probably not worth the expense


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 9, 2016)

ringo said:


> I like the Planet Oceans but only because they're slightly larger and I couldn't justify and don't have an extra 3 grand just for a bigger watch. Looking at the Seamaster Chrono Diver now, the model previous to this one has a wave pattern on the dial in the style of old machined enamel boxes that I like.
> View attachment 95254



I saw one of those going for £1800 on a UK based watch Forum (earlier this year).


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Seiko 5s (commonly) have the 7s26 movement and it's known for gaining/ losing time (mine use to gain 25 seconds per day).
> Those movements are built like tanks, downside is that they are quite crap for accurate time keeping.
> You're a road cyclist right? If so, that shouldn't shock the mechanism/ balance wheel at all.
> Mountain biking/ BMX-ing - that's a different story.
> ...


You want to keep accurate time, buy something quartz. Let's face it, mechanical watches are jewellery.

And I have a Seiko 5. Love it. Happy to adjust it once or twice a week.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 9, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Seiko 5s (commonly) have the 7s26 movement and it's known for gaining/ losing time (mine use to gain 25 seconds per day).
> Those movements are built like tanks, downside is that they are quite crap for accurate time keeping.
> You're a road cyclist right? If so, that shouldn't shock the mechanism/ balance wheel at all.
> Mountain biking/ BMX-ing - that's a different story.
> ...


Hmm, I'm hardly obsessed with aesthetic considerations but those watches are ugly as sin. I suppose I could find a better looking quartz watch of some type, preferably with an analogue face too.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 9, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> On a bit of a spur of the moment I've plunged for a never been issued, 1989 CWC G10
> 
> Like this, but the strap's different - and for a coming up to 30 year old watch it's perfect, the only "fault" if you'd call it that, is the luminosity has pretty much gone, I think you can get them re-painted in a modern equivalent, but it's probably not worth the expense


That looks alright - maybe that's what I'm looking for


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

ringo said:


> I like the Planet Oceans but only because they're slightly larger and I couldn't justify and don't have an extra 3 grand just for a bigger watch. Looking at the Seamaster Chrono Diver now, the model previous to this one has a wave pattern on the dial in the style of old machined enamel boxes that I like.
> View attachment 95254


I like everything about that watch apart from the crappy hands which are going to be hard to read in the dark. Give me big fat lumed-to-the-max hands, FFS.


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2016)

editor said:


> I like everything about that watch apart from the crappy hands which are going to be hard to read in the dark. Give me big fat lumed-to-the-max hands, FFS.


I think the frames of the hands are extra large so that when diving in low visibility they're very bright and easy to read. There's an image of it in the dark I'll try and find tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

ringo said:


> I think the frames of the hands are extra large so that when diving in low visibility they're very bright and easy to read. There's an image of it in the dark I'll try and find tomorrow.


Yes but I like big chunky lume-laden hands like this!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 9, 2016)

ringo said:


> I think the frames of the hands are extra large so that when diving in low visibility they're very bright and easy to read. There's an image of it in the dark I'll try and find tomorrow.



Not a fan of the skeleton hands and prefer the model before.

Ref 2894.52.91


----------



## ringo (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks alright to me


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 10, 2016)

Skeleton hands make me think of used condoms.


----------



## ringo (Nov 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Skeleton hands make me think of used condoms.


That's quite weird.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2016)

ringo said:


> That's quite weird.








that hour hand.

the ones below are far worse.


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


>



Actually that does look like a condom


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2016)

I had to go and have another look at the Seamaster 300 after that or I'd have thought about it every time I looked at it. Fortunately they're straight lined sides, not that little condom teat


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2016)

Them seamaster hands are the same shape as the ones on the original 70s SM 200 & 300s, Classic and distinctive shape


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue How are some vendors knocking these out at such low prices? Quick sale or are there fakes on Chrono24? 

This is £3,800 in the Omega shop, £2,980 here
Omega Seamaster 300 m Diver Chrono 44 mm
Omega Seamaster Diver 300 m Co-Axial Chrono for £2,980 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

This is £5,695 in the Omega shop, £4,675 here
Omega Planet Ocean 600 M Master Omega co-axial Chronometer Chronograph
Omega Planet Ocean 600 M Omega Co-Axial Master inkl 19% MWST for £4,675 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> Virtual Blue How are some vendors knocking these out at such low prices? Quick sale or are there fakes on Chrono24?
> 
> This is £3,800 in the Omega shop, £2,980 here
> Omega Seamaster 300 m Diver Chrono 44 mm
> ...



Omega Shops/ Boutiques will never offer a discount.
Up until 2 years ago, they'd knock 10% off their asking price, those were the pre-wannabe Rolex days.

If you have cash upfront, it's worth going into Goldsmiths/or some other authorised High Street dealer and haggle.
My dad haggled £1K off for his Omega Aqua Terra.

btw those shops you linked up looks legit (quick google search will show if it a real shop).
Ones to get paranoid about are (1) when there's no shop, (2) private seller on Chrono24 and (3) shops in Italy as they have a terrible and corrupt postal service (other countries include Spain, Turkey, Russia).

Sometimes it's worth keeping an eye out on grey market dealers - iconic watches and swiss watches direct, chronomaster. All are reputable companies and they have a decent used watches section.

I'd say out of your choices, the 300M diver is better.
The PO is almost the price of a Rolex Daytona - which is frankly, ridiculous money for an Omega.


----------



## Winot (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> This is £3,800 in the Omega shop, £2,980 here
> Omega Seamaster 300 m Diver Chrono 44 mm
> Omega Seamaster Diver 300 m Co-Axial Chrono for £2,980 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24



New here for £3116:

212.30.44.50.01.001 - Seamaster 300m Diver Co-Axial Chronograph 44mm - Omega


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I'd say out your choices, the 300M diver is better.
> The PO is almost the price of a Rolex Daytona - which is frankly, ridiculous money for an Omega.



Great, I thought you'd know, thanks. I can't justify the PO, I like both now that the 300 comes in 44mm, so one being double the price puts it out of the equation really. If they'd done the 300 in 44mm before this year I'd happily pay a grand less for a 2nd hand one.


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> New here for £3116:
> 
> 212.30.44.50.01.001 - Seamaster 300m Diver Co-Axial Chronograph 44mm - Omega


Thats the black dial, I want a blue one. Seen one from a reputable Uk jeweller for £3050.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> Thats the black dial, I want a blue one. Seen one from a reputable Uk jeweller for £3050.



It's tempting to fly out into Europe via Easyjest/ Ryan Air and buy the watch directly.
Cheapest option and peace of mind.

I use to save so much money buying in Euros...fucking Brexiters have increased the price of watches in general.


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

BTW when I looked at the Moonwatch at the airport last month the shop manager showed me the case it comes in now. Nearly the same size as my hand luggage. Cos you need an extra strap to wear it over your space suit


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> BTW when I looked at the Moonwatch at the airport last month the shop manager showed me the case it comes in now. Nearly the same size as my hand luggage. Cos you need an extra strap to wear it over your space suit
> View attachment 96052



That friggin box has added about £800 to the value of that watch.
Another watch with a big box is the Longines Legend Diver - when I sold it, it cost over £20 to post the damn thing.


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

I've gone for a Omega Seamaster 300 Diver Chrono 44 mm. Should last me a lifetime, and a nice reminder of my Dad. Cheers Dad


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Wish I still had this watch, it got knicked in los Angeles in 1988.
1985 All Black Swatch 'Blackout' GB105


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> I've gone for a Omega Seamaster 300 Diver Chrono 44 mm. Should last me a lifetime, and a nice reminder of my Dad. Cheers Dad
> 
> View attachment 96054



Have you bought it?

Yes, it should last a lifetime...(I still wear my Dad's Seamaster from the 1960s, I wear it when I think of him).


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Have you bought it?
> 
> Yes, it should last a lifetime...(I still wear my Dad's Seamaster from the 1960s, I wear it when I think of him).


Yes, well sent the purchase request, waiting to hear back from the seller.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> Yes, well sent the purchase request, waiting to hear back from the seller.



Is the seller in UK?


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 24, 2016)

good luck!!


----------



## Chz (Nov 24, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Have you bought it?
> 
> Yes, it should last a lifetime...(I still wear my Dad's Seamaster from the 1960s, I wear it when I think of him).


My granddad's 60s Seamaster somehow went missing when my father died. Been very tempted to pick one up on Ebay - they're "only" around £300 for one that needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## ringo (Nov 26, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> good luck!!


It's arrived. Looks great, and the lovely wooden box it came in is a thing of beauty all on its own.


----------



## starfish (Nov 26, 2016)

ska invita said:


> how does that one on the left work?





starfish said:


> Ill get back to you on that one



Top row is numbered 1-12. Bottom row 5, 10, 15 - 60. Left side 1, 3 & 5 & am/pm.
 
 
 
Press the buttons, abrabracadabra its 5:49pm.

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 26, 2016)

ringo said:


> It's arrived. Looks great, and the lovely wooden box it came in is a thing of beauty all on its own.



Wooden box?
You didn't get the standard Omega Red Box?

Pic pls!


----------



## ringo (Nov 26, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Wooden box?
> You didn't get the standard Omega Red Box?
> 
> Pic pls!


Pic when I'm back from the pub in a bit, it's pretty special


----------



## ringo (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 28, 2016)

ringo said:


>



Bloody hell, what a stunner!
Love the presentation, sure beats the utter crap out of their standard fake red leather boxes.

The dial in that light is almost black.
Beautiful, wear it in good health!


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Bloody hell, what a stunner!
> Love the presentation, sure beats the utter crap out of their standard fake red leather boxes.
> 
> The dial in that light is almost black.
> Beautiful, wear it in good health!


Yes, the box is very nice, shame its going back in the cardboard box with the papers and won't be seen again. Much nicer than those red boxes.
The dial does look dark in some light, very blue in others.
I will, thanks. Taking it to get a couple of links taken out of the strap today


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought this recently, mostly to cover the tattoo on my wrist when at work:

Accurist 7022





7022 | Accurist

It looks a bit more retro in the flesh, not so shiny:






I might shove a black strap on it at some point.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

ringo said:


>


Does the box make a regAL "TAAAA_RAAA!" sound when you open it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Does the box make a regAL "TAAAA_RAAA!" sound when you open it?



My guess is that it does the Zelda noise


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2016)

Chz said:


> My granddad's 60s Seamaster somehow went missing when my father died. Been very tempted to pick one up on Ebay - they're "only" around £300 for one that needs a bit of TLC.


 
Always worth a punt. I brought back a bag of 50/60/70s seamasters from Vietnam in about 1990- all $10 or so each. Some were hardly worth bothering with but some were still useable once they had been resealed and lubricated


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Does the box make a regAL "TAAAA_RAAA!" sound when you open it?


Every time I open it I expect this:


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 29, 2016)

ringo said:


>


Beautiful. Well wear!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Have we had this one yet ?

 

HDDWatches - Welcome


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

Due to odd circumstances, I now have two new watches.

My late wife ordered me this:





about a month before she died. It arrived on Saturday. I was a bit WTF at the appearance of it, at first, but it's really comfortable on the wrist, and the company is part of Seiko, whose automatic movements I really like (even though they all seem to lose about 30 seconds a day). I like it, and it seems pretty robust - a primary consideration for me, given how knocked about my watches get.

Not having known that Ann had ordered me a watch for Christmas, a couple of weeks ago I ordered myself a Casio Edifice EF-336L 1A1. I'm not a Casio fan, but a mate convinced me that in terms of taking hard knocks, one was worth a punt.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Due to odd circumstances, I now have two new watches.
> 
> My late wife ordered me this:
> 
> ...



J Springs is similar to Seiko 5's , they use the same internal movements.
They're solid watches and will last forever. You can get it regulated if the losing of time bothers you.

Casio is always a good choice.

As we are on the subject of Casio watches, I'll be wearing my Orient today.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> J Springs is similar to Seiko 5's , they use the same internal movements.
> They're solid watches and will last forever. You can get it regulated if the losing of time bothers you.



TBF the small amount of time loss doesn't bother me, as it's only a couple of minutes a week, and I always aim to get to appointments etc early anway!



> Casio is always a good choice.
> 
> As we are on the subject of Casio watches, I'll be wearing my Orient today.



I thought it was Seiko who owned Orient?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2016)

Just got myself one of these beauties. Ruhla from the DDR c 1975, Brand new and manual wind. proper retro.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF the small amount of time loss doesn't bother me, as it's only a couple of minutes a week, and I always aim to get to appointments etc early anway!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Seiko who owned Orient?



Yes Seiko owns Orient.
Damn good watches too.

Sorry I misread! Better if it runs faster. Easier to reset.
Hope that watch sticks to your wrist as you journey and experience more in this life.
I know it means a lot to you


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> I've gone for a Omega Seamaster 300 Diver Chrono 44 mm. Should last me a lifetime, and a nice reminder of my Dad. Cheers Dad


It's gained nearly 2 minutes in two weeks. Is that to be expected?


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 15, 2016)

ringo Watches should always gain, so that is a good thing. +5 a day is normal, so yours isn't too bad. If you take it off at night try leaving facing the opposite way that you normally do. They will always be more accurate in one position.

I don't wear mine all the time so it gets a fresh start up every time I out it on.


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> ringo Watches should always gain, so that is a good thing. +5 a day is normal, so yours isn't too bad. If you take it off at night try leaving facing the opposite way that you normally do.
> 
> I don't wear mine all the time so it gets a fresh start up every time I out it on.


OK, thanks. I might not have had it precise before anyway, I'll check on it. I leave it face down at night, is that what you mean?


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> OK, thanks. I might not have had it precise before anyway, I'll check on it. I leave it face down at night, is that what you mean?



Yes, try face up, face right, face left... ...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> It's gained nearly 2 minutes in two weeks. Is that to be expected?



Running fast is fine.
Running slow would bother me.

Isn't your watch COSC certified? If so, Omega dealership will fix it for free.(4 year warranty).


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2016)

OK, wasn't sure if it was normal or something which could be remedied. I'll keep an eye on how much it gains before I do anything.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> OK, wasn't sure if it was normal or something which could be remedied. I'll keep an eye on how much it gains before I do anything.



In Swiss watch territory, Omega and Rolexes are very reliable. What you should check for is consistency.

Like is it losing/ gaining exactly 8.5 seconds per day?
I'd be worried if it was 4 seconds one day and 10 secs the other.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2016)

Found an old Swiss watch in a box of my grandad's bit's and pieces (he died 23 years ago, to give folks some idea of how long I leave boxes of "stuff" lying around unchecked  )

My dad is pretty sure he (my grandad) bought it on a trip to London back in the '70s. Grandad liked a decent watch, but at a moderate cost. 

The watch brand is "Titus". It's white face with a standard (1-12) black numbered dial, with the name Titus, a wreath motif above the name, "17 Jewels" and "Shockproof" and "Swiss Made" being the writing on the bottom half of the dial. It's a hand-winder.

It's not running - I suspect the lube has turned to glue - so what I want to know is: How much will a full service/repair cost for a mid-70s handwound movement? Oh, and the glass appears to be perspex, and is abraded to buggery, so can that be replaced? I'd like to get it repaired, then wear it occasionally for sentimental reasons, but not if the repair is going to run over about £100.

I would post photos, but I appear to have misplaced my camera. 

Thank you, Urban watch-nerds.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 31, 2016)

you can get plexiglass polish- polywatch- to see if that will clear up the glass- i have used it a few time on old watches where I did not want to open em up to retain whatever was left of their water resistance. works on glass as well but not the sapphire glassed ones


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> you can get plexiglass polish- polywatch- to see if that will clear up the glass- i have used it a few time on old watches where I did not want to open em up to retain whatever was left of their water resistance. works on glass as well but not the sapphire glassed ones



Cool. I used to use something similar on the plexiglass cover of my 1960s turntable.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 3, 2017)

It's fixed!





Well almost.
My Speedy looks like it's been to hell and back.
Didn't bother with the hands or the dial. They're my scars not anyone else's.
I don't care as I will never sell it (watch will go to my daughter anyway).

Haven't had a chance to pick it up yet but will probably see her in a Brixton pub this weekend.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 16, 2017)

PHILLIPS : The Patek Philippe Ref. 1518 Trilogy
The first watch sold at auction for 9 million dollars/


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 5, 2017)

Jesus Christ, this must be saddest videos I've watched all year.
Feel sorry for this guy...


----------



## sarahjo (Mar 14, 2017)

Any one knows how much does the Omega 300 cost the one worn by Daniel Craig in Spectre and if the same model is available for women.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 14, 2017)

sarahjo said:


> Any one knows how much does the Omega 300 cost the one worn by Daniel Craig in Spectre and if the same model is available for women.



Grey market about £4 to 4.5K.
Very stupidly priced tbh.

And no, not available for women.


----------



## ringo (Mar 14, 2017)

Which one does he wear in Spectre?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 14, 2017)

ringo said:


> Which one does he wear in Spectre?


----------



## ringo (Mar 14, 2017)

That's a lot of money just for the Bond connection. Quite like it but its not four grand nice.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 14, 2017)

ringo said:


> That's a lot of money just for the Bond connection. Quite like it but its not four grand nice.



£4K, I'd rather spend it on a nice holiday...

I can't stand Bond.
Think he's a bit of a twat.

But as a fictitious salesman, he is very good at selling watches.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2017)

that is a nice watch - indeed, its a virtual  copy of the 70's seamaster 300


----------



## sarahjo (Mar 20, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Grey market about £4 to 4.5K.
> Very stupidly priced tbh.
> 
> And no, not available for women.



That is sad, but i guess there must be a replica available for the females. Thanks for the info


----------



## sarahjo (Mar 20, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


>


It is a beautiful watch indeed.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 20, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> I bought a Seiko 5 sports (mini monster) because I was sick of having cheap watches that break. Well it doesn't break, but it doesn't keep time very well - loses a couple of minutes a week, which can make you late for things if you don't think to reset it for a couple of weeks. I got the watch adjusted once, but was told that since I cycle the vibration means it would go out of sync again, and it has. So it's a bit disappointing. I'm wondering what I would have to get to get a watch that keeps time accurately, cycling or no. Would it have to be one of those radio-adjusted ones, or are there others that keep time better and aren't bothered by vibration?


I found a solution to this problem - a Pulsar Kinetic, a quartz-controlled automatic mechanism, poorer relative of the Seiko Kinetic. Second-hand too so it cost me £30 and never loses time.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2017)

One of these on Antiques Roadshow last night. The first electronic watch, they sold over 5 million before the quartz digital watches flooded in from Japan. Valued at about £300 as there are so many of them


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

I REALLY like this watch


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 24, 2017)

just pre ordered one of these above , an Aevig Corvid a  micro watch maker in Holland , never really heard of them previously ,  it is a one man operation , he designs the concept , takes pre orders and then delivers only in limited editions .  His previous watches have sold well and get good reviews. All the exclusivity aside I really like the design and excited about it arriving in a couple of months


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2017)

Lovely clean dial. The design reminds me a bit of the Meistersingers:

MeisterSinger Einzeigeruhren: No.01


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 24, 2017)

I bought it to replace an old Timex I`ve been wearing for years when I am going to places that I do not feel comfortable wearing my other watch . The snob in me likes the idea of having something more exclusive .


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> One of these on Antiques Roadshow last night. The first electronic watch, they sold over 5 million before the quartz digital watches flooded in from Japan. Valued at about £300 as there are so many of them
> View attachment 105145



They didn't make that many Spaceviews. A genuine one would be more like £700. There are loads of snides around. Removing the dial and printing on the glass. The movement was used in other watches, the Omega F300s. Nicknamed 'Hummers' because of the sound they make.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just got myself one of these beauties. Ruhla from the DDR c 1975, Brand new and manual wind. proper retro.



that is a beauty.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 23, 2017)

in memory of Moore.

Watches of James Bond


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 5, 2017)

What do people think of the Apple Watch Series 2?
There's been a few on sale on the watch forum.
Was thinking of getting one and linking it up with GPS/ HR chest monitor strap.

And also for navigation.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2017)

My "new" watch:


Actually I bought this watch in 2003, but from 2007 onwards it became a kitchen clock as the strap went on it (and has now spent more time in that role than as an actual watch). A slightly more expensive Casio and a  cheapest-of-the-cheap Argos watch which both succumbed to strap breakage replaced that, then I bought a new strap for the above watch via eBay two months ago, and successfully replaced the strap thanks to a guide on YouTube. The question is whether the strap will outlast the battery, which is now 14 years old. For now it does the job and does it well, and it feels good to give something a new lease of life that would otherwise probably had long gone in the bin.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 28, 2017)

Man shot and stabbed to death for his Rolex

I like Rolex too but to die for one?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> What do people think of the Apple Watch Series 2?
> There's been a few on sale on the watch forum.
> Was thinking of getting one and linking it up with GPS/ HR chest monitor strap.
> 
> And also for navigation.


Massively over priced with a shit battery life like almost all smartwatches. It's also fugly too. If you want to spend yer money, get a Samsung Gear 3 which is a far better looking watch with a better battery life.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Massively over priced with a shit battery life like almost all smartwatches. It's also fugly too. If you want to spend yer money, get a Samsung Gear 3 which is a far better looking watch with a better battery life.



Nah, I changed my mind now. Was tempted with the Apple Watch but like all other smart watches, it's wank.
Problem with these (like most commercial tech) is that they're out of date in 10 months time.
And then it's more money spinning wank as you need to update.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 24, 2017)

...incoming.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

I bought this £14 for a festival and think it's a grand little thing. Shame the lume is rubbish.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2017)

editor said:


> I bought this £14 for a festival and think it's a grand little thing. Shame the lume is rubbish.




For £14, I'd had got a digital Casio - in camo.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 4, 2017)

Update on Padi.






I 'had' to buy this watch as years ago, I fell in love with Seiko's 6309.
This modern reincarnation has quite a number of flaws - a slightly misaligned bezel, a bracelet that looks good but feels like cheap aluminium and poor time-keeping that's -18 secs a day.

I don't mind it, and wearing it more than my more expensive watches.
It's a keeper. 

Here's a pic of it on a £10 blue rubber strap.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> For £14, I'd had got a digital Casio - in camo.


I was planning on going on manoeuvres.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2017)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2017)

I've finally got myself a watchstrap that feels up to the job - the extra bit of strap keeps the watch off your arm as well as eliminating the chance of losing the whole thing if one pin pops. one could conceivably glue the watch to the strap for extra security.



£2.39 delivered.

16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Pure solid color nato Nylon Watch Strap Wristwatch Band  | eBay


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2017)

A disc which attaches to the bottom of any watch and turns it into a smart watch, sort of. Interesting technology but doesn't appeal.

Chronos Wearables | Your Watch. Smarter.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 5, 2017)

ringo said:


> A disc which attaches to the bottom of any watch and turns it into a smart watch, sort of. Interesting technology but doesn't appeal.
> 
> Chronos Wearables | Your Watch. Smarter.



Not a bad idea but like you, I don't find it appealing.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 5, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I've finally got myself a watchstrap that feels up to the job - the extra bit of strap keeps the watch off your arm as well as eliminating the chance of losing the whole thing if one pin pops. one could conceivably glue the watch to the strap for extra security.
> 
> View attachment 116278
> 
> ...



I must have about 15 Nato straps for the Speedy and Padi Turtle.
Noticed that after 6 months or so, some of the cheaper ones start unravelling on the ends...

I bought this the other week - goes well with divers/ sports watches.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2017)

I am a sad sack, had this for a while but just dug it out  - birth year oyster- all original - even down to the battered riveted bracelet - now stripped, serviced and sealed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2017)

Absolute classic.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Can anyone recommend someone who services watches? 

The last couple of times I've used a friend of a friend who was a retired IWC tech to service my Seamaster. For £120 cash he gave it a service, reseal and a light polish, which was a bargain given that Omega now want to charge me over £250.  

Unfortunately the old chap died last year and I'd rather pay an independent or someone like him than one of the biggies. 

Any help gratefully received. 

TIA


----------



## ringo (Nov 10, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who services watches?


I had my Seamaster strap altered by this chap, very good. I'll be using him in the future if I need anything:  The Watch Service Centre

There's another watch shop right opposite that's supposed to be OK too Antique Watch Company - Farringdon - London


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2017)

I used this fellow : 70s Watches

deals with more old stuff and takes his time ( c, 2 weeks) but supplies a full photo record of everything if you want - its rather interesting seeing the guts of your watch taken apart. he resealed  and serviced my old Oyster and I forgot I had it on when I went snorkelling - but he sorted it well enough to be waterproof again. Not worth going to main dealer really


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

ringo said:


> I had my Seamaster strap altered by this chap, very good. I'll be using him in the future if I need anything:  The Watch Service Centre
> 
> There's another watch shop right opposite that's supposed to be OK too Antique Watch Company - Farringdon - London


Cheers. Emailed the first and left a message for the second.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I used this fellow : 70s Watches
> 
> deals with more old stuff and takes his time ( c, 2 weeks) but supplies a full photo record of everything if you want - its rather interesting seeing the guts of your watch taken apart. he resealed  and serviced my old Oyster and I forgot I had it on when I went snorkelling - but he sorted it well enough to be waterproof again. Not worth going to main dealer really


Cheers. Emailed.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

How much did he charge for the Rolex service not-bono-ever ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2017)

a ton or so + parts IIRC - think its 120 or something for later automatics.ETA he also dropped it off at my workplace on his motorbike when it was sorted


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's what I'm after. Is he in London?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> a ton or so + parts IIRC - think its 120 or something for later automatics.ETA he also dropped it off at my workplace on his motorbike when it was sorted


He just emailed me back. £350 + parts.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2017)

fucking hell. that's a bit saucy. I think the 70s Rolexes are very simple mechanics- yours must be silly complex.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

No, I think he thinks it's something more tasty/complex than it actually is. We're in touch. Just sent him pictures.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> fucking hell. that's a bit saucy. I think the 70s Rolexes are very simple mechanics- yours must be silly complex.


Yes. He thought it was a different model with complications. He's doing the full strip down and service for £130 + parts, plus £40 to refurb the case and bracelet. I'm happy with that. Cheers, NBE.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2017)

*thumbs*


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 10, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who services watches?
> 
> The last couple of times I've used a friend of a friend who was a retired IWC tech to service my Seamaster. For £120 cash he gave it a service, reseal and a light polish, which was a bargain given that Omega now want to charge me over £250.
> 
> ...



Genesis Watchmaking Official Website Home Page

Duncan is the man.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Genesis Watchmaking Official Website Home Page
> 
> Duncan is the man.


Cheers but that price list puts a service for my Seamaster at £225 without the polish, which isn't bad compared to Omega prices, tbf.

NBE's bloke is exactly what I was looking for though. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> a ton or so + parts IIRC - think its 120 or something for later automatics.ETA he also dropped it off at my workplace on his motorbike when it was sorted


Cheers for this not-bono-ever. I got my Seamaster back from him yesterday and he's done a great job with a full pictorial history of the stripdown which was pretty cool because I've never seen the inside of my watch before.





He took his time about it (almost a month) but I'm well pleased.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2018)

had forgotten all about this. Yes, the pictorial breakdown is great - he showed me a couple of wear issues on the internal bits that he sorted out - not expensive at all, but for an old watch, they should be replaced. He also cleaned the entire case- which was thick in places with decades of hidden skin and dirt gunge( urgh).. He did a proper job of stripping, cleaning and resealing.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 12, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers for this not-bono-ever. I got my Seamaster back from him yesterday and he's done a great job with a full pictorial history of the stripdown which was pretty cool because I've never seen the inside of my watch before.
> 
> View attachment 129855
> 
> ...


I'm paying a lot more than that for my quartz Seamaster....turns out the old battery leaked   There were a couple of places in Hatton Garden that seamed reasonable for a battery and pressure test....lots of highstreet jewellers won't do the pressure test.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 24, 2018)

looks like i have a Doxa aquaman inbound- these are a bit strange - quartz diver lite watches produced by Doxa only for the former EBlock market- you can only get them in Romania and Bulgaria I think. cheap and chunky for expeditions.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> looks like i have a Doxa aquaman inbound- these are a bit strange - quartz diver lite watches produced by Doxa only for the former EBlock market- you can only get them in Romania and Bulgaria I think. cheap and chunky for expeditions.



They look okay, unsure about the teeth in black.


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2018)

My cheapo Casio digital's batteries apparently last for 5 years. 
Unfortunately the strap failed after about 1.5 years.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2018)

This Stowa is so fucking sexy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 14, 2018)

At the intersection of various branches of man-jewellery, Leica are making a watch.

https://petapixel.com/2018/06/14/leica-is-now-in-the-watch-business/

 

They look nice enough I guess, and we’re assured that the cheaper model will come in at less than €10,000 so that’s fine. Rumours that it is designed to make Leica’s cameras look like a bargain are just jealous hatery.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 16, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> At the intersection of various branches of man-jewellery, Leica are making a watch.
> 
> https://petapixel.com/2018/06/14/leica-is-now-in-the-watch-business/
> 
> ...



That is a real nice watch and I love how they have decided to go down the mechanical route.
But at £10K, I fear they have limited their audience. Should have gone for the 7753 movement....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2018)

Picked this up in Kiev a fortnight ago
Vostok amphibia. Literally pennies. Supposedly a divers watch- handled a sea swim at the weekend. you have to do it when you come across these


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 4, 2018)

since getting it, I have done some research on the amphibia - it seems to be the real deal rather than a faux adventure watch. running at 20 seconds per day off, the case and plexiglass are designed to compress to make it tighter as the pressure increases and the winder that seems a bit wobble when undone is connected by some clutch mechanism to be purposefully wobbly, as most rigid winders place lateral stress on the setup when being used. Watchmakers as described it as lacking in subtlty or finesse but will last a lifetime. I like this - not as heavy or as recognisable as the subs and dwellers I have had, but much more comfortable on a nato style webbing strap. this could be my new default go to watch


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> since getting it, I have done some research on the amphibia - it seems to be the real deal rather than a faux adventure watch. running at 20 seconds per day off, the case and plexiglass are designed to compress to make it tighter as the pressure increases and the winder that seems a bit wobble when undone is connected by some clutch mechanism to be purposefully wobbly, as most rigid winders place lateral stress on the setup when being used. Watchmakers as described it as lacking in subtlty or finesse but will last a lifetime. I like this - not as heavy or as recognisable as the subs and dwellers I have had, but much more comfortable on a nato style webbing strap. this could be my new default go to watch



It's the AK-47 of subs man. 
Personally, I like the look of them!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 8, 2018)

jus done some more reasearch - looks like one was pressure tested to 850m before imploding by some watch geeks for the loz - which is immense consdering how little it costs. I think some of the geeks were a bit miffed that their watches costing 100x more may not have got to this level


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 15, 2018)

Need advice guys...

Which one?

Top - DW 5600 BBN
Bottom - GLS 5600

I’m having a real tough time and don’t want to get both.
Heart is gearing towards the GLS...

Wanna wear it as a beater for work, cycling and gym.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 15, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Need advice guys...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> ...


The DW definitely looks cooler. I’m not sure about the visibility of these inverse displays in practice though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m still wearing the GW-M5610 that I got a couple of years ago by the way. I imagine it will outlive me fairly easily.

G-SHOCK  ORIGINAL models | CASIO G-SHOCK watches


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 15, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’m still wearing the GW-M5610 that I got a couple of years ago by the way. I imagine it will outlive me fairly easily.
> 
> G-SHOCK  ORIGINAL models | CASIO G-SHOCK watches
> 
> View attachment 144111



That design has outlasted and looks cooler than other watches of a similar shape (Apple Watch),
I really want that as well.
Excellent piece.

There’s something about square Casios.
Brings back warm memories of Ataris, BMXs and funny feet lollies.


----------



## LDC (Aug 16, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Picked this up in Kiev a fortnight ago
> Vostok amphibia. Literally pennies. Supposedly a divers watch- handled a sea swim at the weekend. you have to do it when you come across these
> 
> View attachment 139878



That's great. I covet one of this range, but I'd get one like yours instead if I passed through that part of the world.

Divers Watches


----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’m still wearing the GW-M5610 that I got a couple of years ago by the way. I imagine it will outlive me fairly easily.
> 
> G-SHOCK  ORIGINAL models | CASIO G-SHOCK watches
> 
> View attachment 144111



I've got the same. Amazing watches. I'm tempted to drive over it for fun.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 17, 2018)

Bought the GLS-56000 in the end.
Was tempted with the G5000E (version model before the 5610).
Going to keep an eye on it...

Still love automatics but man, I’ve been hit with some serious servicing bills lately.
Can’t be fucked with that sort of stress.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

Interesting: 



> Riding strongly on the back of growing demand in Asia-Pacific markets, Chinese device maker Xiaomi has emerged as the world’s leading wearables vendor by shipments. The company shipped 6.9 million units of wearables in the third quarter of 2018, grabbing 21.5 percent of the global market. It saw a whopping 90.9% YoY growth in that period.



Wearables market grow by 21.7% in Q3 2018, Xiaomi beats Apple


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 
> Wearables market grow by 21.7% in Q3 2018, Xiaomi beats Apple



It's because Xiaomi's best seller isn't a watch that costs £300-£1000.
It's (cheap) price is a true reflection on an electronic device that will be outdated in 12 months.

I never understood Apple Watch wearers who upgrade every year or so.
Like I said before, my mechanical watches or my Casio G Shocks will be alive and undated in 10 years time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2018)

I ended up getting a Garmin 235. Had only planned on wearing it for running, but actually use it all the time. Gets about 4 days before I charge it, but would probably do 5. I've become more curious then I thought I would about how many steps I do and resting heart rate. Not sure how I feel about smart notifications. Today they are turned off. Find my phone has been handy a few times. As a fitness tracker it's good, GPS locks quickly and links to Strava. Downloaded an app to show OS coordinates which could be handy on a shit day on the hill. Like the fact it's round, rather then square and very light on the wrist.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I ended up getting a Garmin 235. Had only planned on wearing it for running, but actually use it all the time. Gets about 4 days before I charge it, but would probably do 5. I've become more curious then I thought I would about how many steps I do and resting heart rate. Not sure how I feel about smart notifications. Today they are turned off. Find my phone has been handy a few times. As a fitness tracker it's good, GPS locks quickly and links to Strava. Downloaded an app to show OS coordinates which could be handy on a shit day on the hill. Like the fact it's round, rather then square and very light on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 154701


Screen cracked already?


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> It's because Xiaomi's best seller isn't a watch that costs £300-£1000.
> It's (cheap) price is a true reflection on an electronic device that will be outdated in 12 months.
> 
> I never understood Apple Watch wearers who upgrade every year or so.
> Like I said before, my mechanical watches or my Casio G Shocks will be alive and undated in 10 years time.


Of course they will. But then they don't do a tenth of what smartwatches can do. It's like comparing a old fashioned telephone with a smartphone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Screen cracked already?



Just noticed that. It will be the glass screen protector I put on when I got it. I'll change it after xmas when this job is done.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Of course they will. But then they don't do a tenth of what smartwatches can do. It's like comparing a old fashioned telephone with a smartphone.



Apart from true fitness watches like Garmin Fenix or similar, I still don’t see the point of a smartwatch.

I’ve been tempted many times to purchase a Garmin as I use a Polar chest monitor strap 2-5 times per day (I train 10-16 hours per week). Just waiting for the right deal...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Apart from true fitness watches like Garmin Fenix or similar, I still don’t see the point of a smartwatch.
> 
> I’ve been tempted many times to purchase a Garmin as I use a Polar chest monitor strap 2-5 times per day (I train 10-16 hours per week). Just waiting for the right deal...



Yeah. About the only thing that the Garmin doesn't do that I think would be nice would be to pay with things. Know the Fenix does, but that's more then I want to spend. 

You missed loads of the deals, Amazon had plenty discounted for Black Friday. I picked mine up second hand on a running group after someone upgraded. 

Not done any proper HR training yet, but find the stats after intresting. Also intresting to see how resting HR increases on days I'm tired/exausted and a reminder not to push to hard.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah. About the only thing that the Garmin doesn't do that I think would be nice would be to pay with things. Know the Fenix does, but that's more then I want to spend.
> 
> .



AFAIK even if you get a watch that supports it you also need a bank that does, and it's a very limited list indeed at the moment. So maybe not useful for most people anyway, unless you're inclined to move bank.

ETA: Garmin International | Garmin Pay<sup>™</sup> Participating Banks - basically Santander and a handful I've never heard of in the UK.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 7, 2018)

Health stats and notifications for other things seem to be the big drivers for smart watches. I don’t want the former and I try to avoid the latter so they’re not a big draw for me.

There may be another killer app for them, particularly once they get more powerful, but they’re always going to be limited by display size and UI.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> AFAIK even if you get a watch that supports it you also need a bank that does, and it's a very limited list indeed at the moment. So maybe not useful for most people anyway, unless you're inclined to move bank.
> 
> ETA: Garmin International | Garmin Pay<sup>™</sup> Participating Banks - basically Santander and a handful I've never heard of in the UK.



Ah. Just assumed it would work like Google Pay. Oh well, I wouldn't spend shed loads more on a watch to save the few seconds it takes to use my phone.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2018)

Really want one of these, but pretty unobtainable as a limited edition released in January.

SRPC49K1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 18, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Really want one of these, but pretty unobtainable as a limited edition released in January.
> 
> SRPC49K1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation



Great watches.

Does it not bother you that the 12 isn't aligned to the rotating bezel?


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Great watches.
> 
> Does it not bother you that the 12 isn't aligned to the rotating bezel?



You mean in that pic? Apparently the quality is great and everything aligns perfectly in the production models. All academic anyway, can't find one to spend my overdraft on.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 18, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You mean in that pic? Apparently the quality is great and everything aligns perfectly in the production models. All academic anyway, can't find one to spend my overdraft on.



I have the pepsi version and I love it (even if it does have imperfections).


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2018)

At the moment my watch box of 12 is full, which means buying another box. 

Favourites are:

Longines Heritage Conquest - 35mm of 50s inspired lovliness
Stowa Antea 1919 - Love Stowa for their great customer service and brilliantly made watches. Describe this as my Joy Division watch
Alpina Startimer Pilot - Really accurate automatic with a fantastic blue face.

Really been studying the microbrands lately with some great stuff you just don't see in the shops.


----------



## LDC (Dec 30, 2018)

Oh god, just discovered this Seiko mod place, some of them are really lovely...

2018 Sinister SKX007 - Enhanced Hacking Handwinding - Artifice HoroWorks


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 31, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh god, just discovered this Seiko mod place, some of them are really lovely...
> 
> 2018 Sinister SKX007 - Enhanced Hacking Handwinding - Artifice HoroWorks



You may appreciate yobokies -  yobokies's Library

I've dealt with him a few times, nice guy.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 11, 2019)

Looking at Commie watches on eBay again. This is lovely...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 15, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Looking at Commie watches on eBay again. This is lovely...



I saw the negative of that (black face, white parkings) in a watch shop in Budapest in November. Nearly bought it, as it was 24,000 forint/about £65, but passed in the end. I have too many watches and too few wrists!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 18, 2019)

Got this the other day for a ridiculously low price. Quite happy as I've been eyeing up the stealth King for over a year now.
Think my G Shock collection is complete.


----------



## Griff (Jan 26, 2019)

Waiting for my first microbrand purchase to arrive, the Orion Sylph.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2019)

The problem with a solar powered watch in London in winter.


----------



## LDC (Jan 27, 2019)

Just discovered these, can add one to my list of watches to covet now
(FAT BAR) Paradive G3, Type I date, Dive inlay - Paradive Gen 3 - Ready to Wear


----------



## Griff (Mar 13, 2019)

Been on my want list for some time, but finally saved up enough for a Stowa Flieger Klassic with the hand-wound option.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Griff said:


> Been on my want list for some time, but finally saved up enough for a Stowa Flieger Klassic with the hand-wound option.


I do like a watch with a load o'lume and that appears to deliver on that score!


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2019)

It arrived yesterday and have to say the lume made me gasp


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2019)

Griff said:


> It arrived yesterday and have to say the lume made me gasp



You'll be sorry when your wrist gets radiation sickness!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 28, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Got this the other day for a ridiculously low price. Quite happy as I've been eyeing up the stealth King for over a year now.
> Think my G Shock collection is complete.



Stealth G-Shock FTW!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 28, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Stealth G-Shock FTW!
> 
> View attachment 165839



is that the 6900?

Today, I'm wearing this...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> is that the 6900?
> 
> Today, I'm wearing this...



Yeah it's a 6900. Need to get some more G-Shocks. I'm thinking of a white one but wondering if I'm too old


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 29, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah it's a 6900. Need to get some more G-Shocks. I'm thinking of a white one but wondering if I'm too old


c
nah never too old!! 
I find them the most non-egotistical timepieces out there. utilitarian.

Been looking at this


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 29, 2019)

...and this is so cool


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 2, 2019)

Loves it


----------



## LDC (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice diving watch, very similar to the one I posted upthread, but Sheffield based maker and half the price...

Precista Royal Navy Diver PRS-82 Timefactors


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 3, 2019)

didn't realise there was a watch thread on Urban. *subscribes*


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 5, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Nice diving watch, very similar to the one I posted upthread, but Sheffield based maker and half the price...
> 
> Precista Royal Navy Diver PRS-82 Timefactors
> 
> View attachment 166530



Not many people will know this.
Are you on the TZ-er?


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Not many people will know this.
> Are you on the TZ-er?



No, but had a look. Nice selection he does.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 5, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Not many people will know this.
> Are you on the TZ-er?



sheepishly raises hand


----------



## Don Troooomp (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a Samsung smartwatch ... but I'm not happy with it.
The thing is pretty good in many ways but the charger isn't pocket friendly because of its stupid shape and the fitness functions that can't be turned off keep telling me how many miles I've run when I'm driving.
Disappointing


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I have a Samsung smartwatch ... but I'm not happy with it.
> The thing is pretty good in many ways but the charger isn't pocket friendly because of its stupid shape and the fitness functions that can't be turned off keep telling me how many miles I've run when I'm driving.
> Disappointing


Surely that should be a USP? "Pretend you ran 15 miles today, whilst you tuck into a kebab from a nearby town!"


----------



## Don Troooomp (Apr 6, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Surely that should be a USP? "Pretend you ran 15 miles today, whilst you tuck into a kebab from a nearby town!"



I'm too honest ... but you're corrupting me


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2019)

Late night, wine, vintage vibe and Chrono24 meant I woke up with a 1969 Seamaster ordered.






Thankfully, I don't regret it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 12, 2019)

I’m staying with my folks in HK and been visiting every fucking watch shop in Mong Kok I can find.

I got this for under 560HKD (£55)
Couldn’t say no.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 12, 2019)

And this for under £85 (goes for nearly £200 in the UK)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 12, 2019)

And seriously, these were real!!

Legit.






Was tempted to buy this and resell.
Will get a sports model and do it next time I’m here.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 18, 2019)

Another one but I don’t think I will keep it.
6 Gs alongside my mechanicals is enough.


----------



## Griff (Apr 19, 2019)

Credit card took a hit as the last mint/black Traska Freediver was bought. Just have to pay the import taxes and it'll arrive.


----------



## donkyboy (May 27, 2019)

ordered this this evening:

TW STEEL CB112 WATCH - Google Search:


----------



## 8ball (May 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> ordered this this evening:
> 
> TW STEEL CB112 WATCH - Google Search:



Hmmm, ok.  Maybe works with a limited range of outfits...


----------



## donkyboy (May 28, 2019)

Yes. I do coordinate my watches to outfits. But generally like red and gold.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 28, 2019)

I'd like to get an old fashioned wind up watch..with a big face and dial.

Anyone know of a make I can look for?

Eta .. budget is up to €70


----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2019)

Have a look at Bergmann watches - I got a very nice and decent sized automatic (Automat2) from them for @£40


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 28, 2019)

For £70, I would get an Orient watch.


----------



## donkyboy (May 28, 2019)

or maybe a fake rolex:

Perfect Rolex Replica_Best Replica Rolex Watch_Fake Rolex With Quality


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> or maybe a fake rolex:
> 
> Perfect Rolex Replica_Best Replica Rolex Watch_Fake Rolex With Quality



...never understood fakes.
you can tell with the finishing and weight that it isn't real. 

why pretend? 

better off getting a quality watch for the money.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> ordered this this evening:
> 
> TW STEEL CB112 WATCH - Google Search:



returning this for a refund. it is HUGE. too big for my liking. if smaller would have kept it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> or maybe a fake rolex:
> 
> Perfect Rolex Replica_Best Replica Rolex Watch_Fake Rolex With Quality




I wouldn't want one to be honest. 
Just something with a plain white face that's  a good size and easily read numbers and hands.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2019)

yes. had another look at these replicas. just dont look good.


----------



## Liker (Jun 12, 2019)

I want to buy Mi Band 4. Fitness bracelet, which is already somewhat similar to the Apple watch


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 20, 2019)

Anyone know about ELVES watches?


(Serious question)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 10, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Anyone know about ELVES watches?
> 
> 
> (Serious question)



yeah, they're meant to be shit


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 10, 2019)

Thoughts?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 10, 2019)

That's a big watch. Personally I prefer the SKX 013 for its smaller size but similar look. You may have to get the strap separately but there are plenty of choices.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> That's a big watch. Personally I prefer the SKX 013 for its smaller size but similar look. You may have to get the strap separately but there are plenty of choices.



SKX is more in line with the PADI turtles no? Yes they are excellent watches.

Yes, agreed on separate strap - the new Sumo ones look cheap.

I think it's an unusual price point for an automatic diver with a 70 hour in-house movement.
I cannot think of another alternative.

Is 45mm too big on a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2019)

None of the automatics at this price can hold a candle to a quartz movement for accuracy. 45 mm case is too big on me, looks like a bedside clock strapped to me arm!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> None of the automatics at this price can hold a candle to a quartz movement for accuracy. 45 mm case is too big on me, looks like a bedside clock strapped to me arm!



I can't think of any automatic watches at this price point that have these features.
Maybe Christopher Ward but their in-house movement based on the ETA  and for some reason, their QC/ customer service have become non-existent.

Oris, Longines, Tag - all the same - all ETA - nothing special.
Maybe Tudor BB but those cost over a grand and half more.

I like the 9f quartz in the grand seiko and the superquartz in breitlings...(aerospace)
but i already have a shit load of G shocks and not not sure if i would buy one in a regular...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 11, 2019)

€5.99 

Gave up looking for a wind up watch and just needed a basic one. 
It'll do. I'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2019)

Continuing the G-Shock love.

 

Meant to be £115 (Tokyo airport duty free charges this). Bought for £54.

Only got it because I wanted to be able to turn the light on without removing my hand from the train handle.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> i already have a shit load of G shocks



They are so tough and so accurate. I'd like a tidal one like you have but already have a 25 yr old g shock that wont die.

Can only wear one!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 11, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Continuing the G-Shock love.
> 
> View attachment 177084
> 
> ...



Where did you get it for that price?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 11, 2019)

New watch for me today. My Rodina homage/rip-off of Nomos stopped self-winding a while back and the hand winding was annoying me.

I can't afford the watches I would like right now, so went for a cheapo Skagen in the meantime with a nice design.

Was going to replace the strap immediately but it looks nicer in person than it did on the website, so going to leave it on for a bit.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Where did you get it for that price?


Watchshop dot com


----------



## Griff (Jul 12, 2019)

Latest microbrand purchase, the British Marloe Conistin Steel. Liking this a lot.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 12, 2019)

Griff said:


> Latest microbrand purchase, the British Marloe Conistin Steel. Liking this a lot.



Japanese movement? Is it loud?

Nice design.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 12, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> They are so tough and so accurate. I'd like a tidal one like you have but already have a 25 yr old g shock that wont die.
> 
> *Can only wear one!*



Very true.
I need to keep my collection to 11 watches.
and I can only wear 1 at a time.


----------



## Griff (Jul 12, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Japanese movement? Is it loud?
> 
> Nice design.



Yes Miyota. No not loud in the slightest.
Cheers, I really like the look and feel of it and am very impressed with the brand. Their Swiss movement model looks lovely too.

Oh yeah, the Coniston has fantastic lume too.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 12, 2019)

Bought myself this for my birthday/giving up drinking/keeping my car for another year


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice indeed Harry Smiles


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 12, 2019)

Griff said:


> Yes Miyota. No not loud in the slightest.
> Cheers, I really like the look and feel of it and am very impressed with the brand. Their Swiss movement model looks lovely too.
> 
> Oh yeah, the Coniston has fantastic lume too.




Amazing thanks for sharing. 
I've not heard of Marloe but after much reading on some forums, they seem to be making some interesting stuff.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 12, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 177159
> Bought myself this for my birthday/giving up drinking/keeping my car for another year



Nice. Hope you didn't pay full price for that


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 12, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Nice. Hope you didn't pay full price for that



10% less than the full "0% interest free" window price.....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 16, 2019)

ouch...my 2013 Speedy Pro needs a service - runs okay but a car ran over it about 4  years ago.

Quote is £570 plus new dial at £200.23!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2019)

Swapped my birth year Rolex for an 80s air king plexiglass . My usual chap will service and reseal it. I may put my 90s omega dynamic chrono up for sale as the values have gone through the roof .  That is a cheap generic jubilee replica strap as the original oyster strap was far too small for me and my man is sourcing original links to extend it- the jubilee is a far more comfortable strap but the oyster strap is original


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 19, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 177877 Swapped my birth year Rolex for an 80s air king. My usual chap will service and reseal it. I may put my 90s omega dynamic chrono up for sale as the values have gone through the roof .  That is a cheap generic jubilee replica strap as the original oyster strap was far too small for me and my man is sourcing original links to extend it- the jubilee is a far more comfortable strap but the oyster strap is original



Is this you?







saw this on the watch forum...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2019)

Nah but same kind of watch - I have the chrono version with all the buttons and stop watch stuff on mine. Cannot find the original tin box or papers that came with it but it was over 20 years ago


----------



## Chz (Jul 19, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I really quite like that! Probably can't afford it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not massively into watches (hence I don't tend to post on this thread) but that is quite beautiful.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 22, 2019)

Morning all.
I'm with 'Dad' today


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 2, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 177159
> Bought myself this for my birthday/giving up drinking/keeping my car for another year



And I've cracked the the stone at top of the bezel


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 2, 2019)

How much do reckon I've been quoted to sort a cracked bezel on this (plus a battery change):


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 2, 2019)

I divested myself of my whole watch stable and I know just have one of these

Hawk Watch Series | Nite Watches

Big chunky, got a positive bezel, mega bright at night.

Strangely light and plasticky in feel, I normally like a watch you could beat a man to death with 

But if g-shock did an analogue this bright with a bezel and no bullshit graphics or meaningless numbers on the face and no extra functions i’d Never buy another watch....in the mean time this is covering al,OST all the bases


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 2, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> How much do reckon I've been quoted to sort a cracked bezel on this (plus a battery change):



Fuck Gucci.
Get a real watch!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 2, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> I divested myself of my whole watch stable and I know just have one of these
> 
> Hawk Watch Series | Nite Watches
> 
> ...



G Shock and Seiko are the best for anything under £300.
A G shock beats the shit out of any modern watches including smart watches.

You seen these?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 2, 2019)

What’s the better diver?
The new Omega Seamaster or the Tudor Pelagos?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 2, 2019)

Before my dad died he had started to get into watches. Throughout most of my life (and his) he wore a Zenith which had been his dad’s before but it’s sadly given up the ghost. He was devastated about it and quite literally went up and down the country to try and get it fixed but couldn’t so he started to collect other Zenith watches and it became a bit of a hobby of his. Most of the watches will be going to auction as they’re not to mine / his partner’s taste but I did take this one (an automatic defy from the 70s) - rare I like a square shape but something about it I really like. It’s proper weighty too. [emoji41]


----------



## baldrick (Aug 6, 2019)

My mum left me a number of watches, I think most just need batteries replacing and I think one needs new glass, but they're fairly standard looking Tissots so shouldn't be an issue.

Among them is a gold Omega cocktail watch though, which looks like it needs some serious tlc. Where does one go for reliable restoration? Should I contact Omega? I think I may have the paperwork for this somewhere. I have the box, my mum was very organised so I imagine it's among the receipts for hoovers and tumble dryers we no longer have.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 6, 2019)

purenarcotic said:


> Before my dad died he had started to get into watches. Throughout most of my life (and his) he wore a Zenith which had been his dad’s before but it’s sadly given up the ghost. He was devastated about it and quite literally went up and down the country to try and get it fixed but couldn’t so he started to collect other Zenith watches and it became a bit of a hobby of his. Most of the watches will be going to auction as they’re not to mine / his partner’s taste but I did take this one (an automatic defy from the 70s) - rare I like a square shape but something about it I really like. It’s proper weighty too. [emoji41]


I really like that watch. Very unusual shape. I prefer the look of a lot of men's watches,  especially older ones. Your dad had good taste


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 7, 2019)

purenarcotic said:


> Before my dad died he had started to get into watches. Throughout most of my life (and his) he wore a Zenith which had been his dad’s before but it’s sadly given up the ghost. He was devastated about it and quite literally went up and down the country to try and get it fixed but couldn’t so he started to collect other Zenith watches and it became a bit of a hobby of his. Most of the watches will be going to auction as they’re not to mine / his partner’s taste but I did take this one (an automatic defy from the 70s) - rare I like a square shape but something about it I really like. It’s proper weighty too. [emoji41]



Do you mind posting some of his Zeniths?
Did he have a chronograph?

Zenith are a an amazing watch brand - very understated and not that known to the general public.
I appreciate most of their old and new designs (though they went through a weird spell in the 90s).


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 7, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Do you mind posting some of his Zeniths?
> Did he have a chronograph?
> 
> Zenith are a an amazing watch brand - very understated and not that known to the general public.
> I appreciate most of their old and new designs (though they went through a weird spell in the 90s).



I don’t actually have the rest on me but I will do so when I next have them and share. Don’t recall any chronographs though. He bought a book on zenith watches which arrived when he was in hospital so he never got to read it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 12, 2019)

Ordered the Hulk Sumo SPB103J1 and a dark green leather Meyhofer Nato Zulu from Germany.
Can't wait.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2019)

Should be ordering a Guinand Series 155 in the next few days. Hopefully it'll be last of the watch buying for a while...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 13, 2019)

Griff said:


> Should be ordering a Guinand Series 155 in the next few days. Hopefully it'll be last of the watch buying for a while...



Let us know on how it compares to his other company, Sinn...!


----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm hoping it compares very well as they're made in such small numbers.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 19, 2019)

strangely entertaining.


----------



## Griff (Sep 13, 2019)

Been getting used to this for just over a week now, not the easiest watch to read the time instantly, but my eyes are learning to focus.


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2020)

ringo said:


> Saw a video of unusual skeleton movement watches on FB. Love these two, silly prices though.
> 
> Devon Tread 1, about £10,000
> 
> ...


David Tennant wears the Devon Tread 1 in the new version of Good Omens


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2020)

Got this the other day and love it.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 18, 2020)

Got this for Christmas, a Mondaine Evo2:


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2020)

Loved my old Mondaine Swiss Railway watch. Got it in Zurich many moons ago. Wore it to death, but it's long since lost somewhere.


----------



## nick (Mar 21, 2020)

Going stir crazy with the self- isolation thing
Getting tempted by one of these  G-Shock black resin

Or is metal better? 

Also, worryingly attracted to the titanium one - but £1400 seems a touch lumpy for a digital watch


----------



## LDC (Mar 21, 2020)

Swapped my nice light brown leather strap for a black NATO one, the apocalypse just got closer...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

nick said:


> Going stir crazy with the self- isolation thing
> Getting tempted by one of these  G-Shock black resin
> 
> Or is metal better?
> ...



£400 is a bit lumpy for what looks like a watch that costs £8 with every 20 litres of petrol.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 22, 2020)

nick said:


> Going stir crazy with the self- isolation thing
> Getting tempted by one of these  G-Shock black resin
> 
> Or is metal better?
> ...


They seem a bit pricey, and the look is just typical gshock.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 22, 2020)

I saw these Komono watches in the Barbican shop recently, there was a fluorescent green too   
Being a bit of a watch and clockaholic I was tempted but knew I shouldn't spend £59


----------



## nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> £400 is a bit lumpy for what looks like a watch that costs £8 with every 20 litres of petrol.



Just me then?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 22, 2020)

nick said:


> Just me then?


I love a nice G-Shock, but I'm not sure why the first one is £400 as it just looks like a black and white version of the one on my wrist at the moment (which was definitely not £400). I mean I wouldn't turn it down though.

Plus point: G-Shocks are easily sanitisable!


----------



## nick (Mar 22, 2020)

Dunno - I like the solar and the radio control accuracy - plus the old school look, coupled with supposedly easier read screens . 

Seems the polar opposite to the automatic I've been wearing for the last 6 years 

Feels  apt for the oncoming zombie apocalypse  -unless there is an EMP, in which case I'll have to go back to my mechanical  

Are there equivalent G-shocks that don't have the ....."collectible" price tag


----------



## Griff (Mar 26, 2020)

Being at home for over a week, this has been the only watch I've worn. Really warmed to it after putting a silicon strap on it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

nick said:


> Dunno - I like the solar and the radio control accuracy - plus the old school look, coupled with supposedly easier read screens .
> 
> Seems the polar opposite to the automatic I've been wearing for the last 6 years
> 
> ...


Yes - the GW-M5610 that I got a few years ago. Basically the same watch from what I can see. G-SHOCK  — the toughest watches in the world | CASIO G-SHOCK watches I think it was around sixty quid from Argos, though now seems to be more like 90. Still on my wrist right now after going round the world.


----------



## nick (Mar 27, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes - the GW-M5610 that I got a few years ago. Basically the same watch from what I can see. G-SHOCK  — the toughest watches in the world | CASIO G-SHOCK watches I think it was around sixty quid from Argos, though now seems to be more like 90. Still on my wrist right now after going round the world.


I've got one of them (5610) lurking in my Amazon shopping basket.
I think the extra £ 300 might get you bluetooth (pointless to me I think), a better engineered strap and (the only thing that matters to me) better / clearer viewing angles.
Whether any of the above is actually true in the flesh, I have no idea.  Obviously there is massive law of diminishing returns involved in the pricing.

I've been wearing automatics almost 100% for the last 20 years, so thought that digital might make  nice change.

A lot of digitals I see won't work for me as relatively short sighted, so will be hard pressed to see the smaller elements ( the cyclops on the date of my daily watch is a godsend)

All of the above is currently idle speculation to fill the time during lockdown


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 3, 2020)

nick said:


> All of the above is currently idle speculation to fill the time during lockdown



Lockdown is leading me to being unfaithful...

I love my current watch, think it is pretty gorgeous...





But am being drawn to this baby...



Or maybe it's cousin...




But don't want to get rid of my current watch. I have always been monogamous when it comes to watches, how does life work out in a polygamous relationship? Will current watch be left in a drawer, or can you give equal time to both..?


----------



## nick (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice - I think the Co(r)vid most appropriate for these times 

You can try to be polyamorous - but typically will end up biased to one.
So I tend to wear the most robust / waterproof constantly - as I can sleep shower and exercise with it without worrying (also it is the easiest to read: I confess the Navitimer sits in a drawer with its lubrication slowly turning to rubber as I now find the face too complicated for ease of read. + ditto the knackered seamster as the date is too small).  Also the daily wear has very good luminosity for night manouvers)

Those Marloe photos don't look like they came from the company advertising as, atypically, they are not reading 8 past 10. So I suspect you've already been unfaithful with them


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 3, 2020)

Not even a snog, honest guv!


----------



## Griff (Apr 5, 2020)

I can vouch for the quality of Marloe for the price. I have a Coniston Steel and it's a cracking watch for the money. 

That Aevig is a lovely thing.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 5, 2020)

Lovin those Marloe watches.


----------



## Griff (May 5, 2020)

Have a rather groovy sunburst 1975 Yema on its way to me from Portugal at the moment. Gold coloured case which is a first.


----------



## Griff (May 20, 2020)

Arrived today.


----------



## Griff (Jun 13, 2020)

Been on my mind since the start of the year, and after saving some money not travelling to work for three months, convinced myself to get one of these:

Love Stowa, and wanted something bronze. Only downside is end of August delivery.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 13, 2020)

Griff said:


> Been on my mind since the start of the year, and after saving some money not travelling to work for three months, convinced myself to get one of these:
> 
> Love Stowa, and wanted something bronze. Only downside is end of August delivery.


Love the hands on that. 

 BTW does the Yema keep good time?


----------



## Griff (Jun 13, 2020)

The picture doesn't really do justice to the blue colour of the hands, there are better pictures on the Stowa site, but can't upload them here for some reason. 

Surprisingly good time for something so old, I tend to wear it for a couple of days at a time and it doesn't make me miss the start of anything on the telly. I have three old watches and they all keep decent enough time, I tend to give them a little respect and don't measure them to ths second. 

As far as a mechanical watch goes the best for accuracy I have is a Christopher Ward C65. I can set it and it'll probably lose 5 seconds a week, incredible.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 29, 2020)

speaking to someone the other day who went to a dealer to look for a new rolex gmt- 7-10 years wait list and you only get on the list of you have a record of spending big with that branch already. ffs


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> speaking to someone the other day who went to a dealer to look for a new rolex gmt- 7-10 years wait list and you only get on the list of you have a record of spending big with that branch already. ffs


And this is why the knock off ones are better, at a distance anyone who is gonna be impressed by that sort of thing still will be, close up they aren't too shabby too. No service charges to worry about. Can afford to lose it or get mugged for it. No worry about scratching it.  Free holiday to the east to buy it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> speaking to someone the other day who went to a dealer to look for a new rolex gmt- 7-10 years wait list and you only get on the list of you have a record of spending big with that branch already. ffs






Chilli.s said:


> And this is why the knock off ones are better, at a distance anyone who is gonna be impressed by that sort of thing still will be, close up they aren't too shabby too. No service charges to worry about. Can afford to lose it or get mugged for it. No worry about scratching it.  Free holiday to the east to buy it.



Why not just buy a T-shirt that says, “I have no class or style” instead?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2020)

Is that what you did...no, sorry, I forgot 😀


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 27, 2020)

My previous order for a replacement Timex Expedition Camper back in August got lost in transit to a seriously dodgy "Post Office" in a convenience store, and when I went to re-order they'd sneakily put the price up by £5 to £29.99 so I put up without being able to easily time my coffee brewing 
But I just relented at £27.99...

It seems I bought the previous one in 2009 for £15 so the price has increased significantly ... let's hope this one lasts at least 11 years ...

In the meantime I mislaid the old one with its "Nato" fabric strap.
Luckily this one came with a very nice, semi-elasticated velcro strap - though on my only-moderately manly wrist, I've had to set it to the absolute limit - and it remains to be seen what it's like when I do some serious exercise.

I'll see how long the electroluminescent display works on this one - which makes me realise I really need to open the other one up to marvel at the electronics 

I ordered and returned a cheaper "easy-view" watch because it was far too shiny and "Werthers Originals" - the display on this one is pretty well as easy to read as well as the watch being tolerant of getting rained-on. One day I may learn if it will tolerate regular ocean swimming ...

The whole wearing a watch thing was far more relevant when I was working, but I missed it when the clocks changed - and for brewing coffee ... in a few years' time when I'm properly "retired", I suppose I may (hopefully) need it for social events


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2020)

My cheapo Casio digital's strap has broken, and it was already a replacement strap. Now I have had two of these little digitals, they are fine for my needs and I love that they are all waterproof. 

So I have been living for a couple of months without a watch, relying on my phone instead. It hasn't been too bad but I like having a watch so I am considering another Casio digital, but this time perhaps this one: 



£23.00 - can't argue with that. Casio LCD Digital Watch SPORT Chrono etc. WS-1000H-1AVEF (7dayshop.com)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2020)

Been wearing this regularly to track my training (alongside the HRM chest-strap).
Very fun.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 30, 2020)

Bought myself a Garmin Fenix 6.



More than I really need but after looking at lots of fitness-oriented smartwatches and finding deficiencies in each, I thought fuck it and splashed out - but £359 rather than a much higher RRP.

It's pretty nice, as are the services that go with it. Doing some of the training plan stuff it offers.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 20, 2021)

This winter is crap and I made some money so thought I'd buy myself a new watch. I have developed a lust for a seiko solar chronograph but can't really afford a new one. Are there any second hand places apart from ebay that people know of?


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 20, 2021)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 automatic. I bought it as a gift to myself five years ago, after a promotion at work. A year ago it began to lose a couple of minutes a day; the authorised service centre said it needed a new movement at 200 quid; I took it to an old-school watchmaker and he serviced it for 100, and it's more accurate than ever, gaining maybe 10 seconds a day. I'm not terribly keen on the compass bezel, but I love the design otherwise. Strap is Hirsch; the original was crap. If I had the cash,  I'd have a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 20, 2021)

Not to my taste that, but distinctive with the colour.

Isn't Grand Seiko just a way of extracting money from gullible rich people? Given that Seiko can make a good watch for under £100 and a very good, accurate, attractive watch for £200.... Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## nick (Jan 20, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Isn't Grand Seiko just a way of extracting money from gullible rich people? Given that Seiko can make a good watch for under £100 and a very good, accurate, attractive watch for £200.... Maybe I'm missing something.


quality of movement v a (more accurate) lump of  quartz?


----------



## Griff (Jan 20, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> This winter is crap and I made some money so thought I'd buy myself a new watch. I have developed a lust for a seiko solar chronograph but can't really afford a new one. Are there any second hand places apart from ebay that people know of?



Chrono24 is the place you need, but watch out, you can lose hours and £££s there...

Seiko Solar | Chrono24.co.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2021)

I have a complaint about my G-Shock 3159 (eta: mine is the GW-M5610-1) - the "beeper" is completely shit  I was using it to time some exercises and thought "well it would be handy if I could hear when the time is up, maybe I should have it make noise, I must have turned it to silent mode ages ago and forgotten". Then I read the manual and found that there was no silent mode and the timer should be beeping for ten seconds when it finishes. Which I then found that it does, but you literally have to hold the watch by your ear to hear it. There is no volume setting for this either. I mean it kind of takes away the point of alarms.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> Chrono24 is the place you need, but watch out, you can lose hours and £££s there...
> 
> Seiko Solar | Chrono24.co.uk


Thanks. Prices not exactly low though, but I guess you get dealers' guarantees.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 20, 2021)

nick said:


> quality of movement v a (more accurate) lump of  quartz?


What 'quality' are you really looking for in a movement besides accuracy? The main thing I don't like about many quartz watches is the battery running out but I have a pulsar kinetic that is a quartz-modulated mechanical movement. It has never lost or gained any significant time while I have had it and has never needed servicing. It costs about £60 new. It is obviously not beautiful, but as I say you can get very beautiful watches at £200.


----------



## nick (Jan 20, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a complaint about my G-Shock 3159 - the "beeper" is completely shit  I was using it to time some exercises and thought "well it would be handy if I could hear when the time is up, maybe I should have it make noise, I must have turned it to silent mode ages ago and forgotten". Then I read the manual and found that there was no silent mode and the timer should be beeping for ten seconds when it finishes. Which I then found that it does, but you literally have to hold the watch by your ear to hear it. There is no volume setting for this either. I mean it kind of takes away the point of alarms.



Yes - and I have the same problem with a Gshock GMW B-5000G  (3459 movement). It is inaudible


----------



## nick (Jan 20, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> What 'quality' are you really looking for in a movement besides accuracy? The main thing I don't like about many quartz watches is the battery running out but I have a pulsar kinetic that is a quartz-modulated mechanical movement. It has never lost or gained any significant time while I have had it and has never needed servicing. It costs about £60 new. It is obviously not beautiful, but as I say you can get very beautiful watches at £200.


no one claims that the price of a watch is related to its utility. A petrol station £5 job is going to be more accurate than a Patek, but.....

some people buy into the history, workmanship, etc etc. 
Paul Newman's Daytona isn't really worth $20m to anyone except the collector that bought it, and the one that will buy it next for more
I much prefer wearing one of my automatics to the Casio, except when at risk of damaging it. Don't have to worry about the battery wearing out if I am wearing it. And if I am in a particularly inactive phase, a quick wank will power it up nicely (will work with your Pulsar too by the sound of it) 

It's just a thing. The same way some will spend more on a car that has no extra utility (probably less) in a "real world" situation


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2021)

while googling I did see that Casio are doing a January sale on some G-Shocks though






						G-SHOCK Sale | Casio G-SHOCK
					

Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...




					g-shock.co.uk


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Isn't Grand Seiko just a way of extracting money from gullible rich people? Given that Seiko can make a good watch for under £100 and a very good, accurate, attractive watch for £200....



No doubt, and at £3,000+ I'm never going to have one. 

My other Seiko, SQ100 7N43-8001 quartz, made in May 1991 according to the serial number. It keeps pretty much perfect time. I bought if from my brother about 25 years ago, for £7.50.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 21, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Bought myself a Garmin Fenix 6.
> 
> View attachment 246188
> 
> ...



Fucking great watches - don't forget to put a screen protector on it.
My wife has the 6s pro - she loves it.
Great interface and app.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a good shout, I don't always bother with screen protectors but especially since it's not a touchscreen it's a good idea, I'll buy one.

I'm enjoying it, but I've also done my ankle in - the two things are probably related - so I've had to stop doing anything for a bit, which is at least matched with the weather.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 21, 2021)

mauvais said:


> That's a good shout, I don't always bother with screen protectors but especially since it's not a touchscreen it's a good idea, I'll buy one.
> 
> I'm enjoying it, but I've also done my ankle in - the two things are probably related - so I've had to stop doing anything for a bit, which is at least matched with the weather.



Sorry about the ankle and the weather is shit for outdoor activity anyway.
At least with the Fenix 6, you can monitor your sleep/ recovery!


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2021)

Posted up-thread about the Precista PRS-82 divers watch I got a bit ago. It's been shit tbh, the lume doesn't hold through the night, and it wouldn't keep time and the maker took ages to fix it (months), then recently the second hand fell off so it's back with the maker again.

I think I'll sell it on and get a similar Seiko and Citizen model for half the price. It'll be cheaper and more reliable. Covet something like a Sinn or similar, but beyond my price range.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2021)

I've started to get into G-Shocks. Obviously you can spend silly money on one if you want, but mostly they are quite affordable, and I reckon this is a reasonable consumer luxury to entertain me in a time when everything is terrible.

I bought one of these - Men's Limited Edition Transparent Watch | DW6900SP-7 | G-SHOCK - and then I decided that I wanted one with hands that was a ridiculous colour so I got one of these - GA-400SK-1A4ER | G-SHOCK | Watches | Products | CASIO

this is how it starts isn't it?


----------



## Doodler (Mar 31, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017 automatic. I bought it as a gift to myself five years ago, after a promotion at work. A year ago it began to lose a couple of minutes a day; the authorised service centre said it needed a new movement at 200 quid; I took it to an old-school watchmaker and he serviced it for 100, and it's more accurate than ever, gaining maybe 10 seconds a day. I'm not terribly keen on the compass bezel, but I love the design otherwise. Strap is Hirsch; the original was crap. If I had the cash,  I'd have a Grand Seiko.
> View attachment 250181



That's a nice-looking watch.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Not to my taste that, but distinctive with the colour.
> 
> Isn't Grand Seiko just a way of extracting money from gullible rich people? Given that Seiko can make a good watch for under £100 and a very good, accurate, attractive watch for £200.... Maybe I'm missing something.



I would love a GS - amazing watches for the money.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2021)

after weeks of staring and wanting the new 36mm explorer - i've reverted back to the trusty casio brand.
still love the G.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017 automatic. I bought it as a gift to myself five years ago, after a promotion at work. A year ago it began to lose a couple of minutes a day; the authorised service centre said it needed a new movement at 200 quid; I took it to an old-school watchmaker and he serviced it for 100, and it's more accurate than ever, gaining maybe 10 seconds a day. I'm not terribly keen on the compass bezel, but I love the design otherwise. Strap is Hirsch; the original was crap. If I had the cash,  I'd have a Grand Seiko.
> View attachment 250181



That's a keeper and rare to see the non-'X' version.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 4, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> I would love a GS - amazing watches for the money.



Lots of watches look nice though, I don't really get the desire to spend ten times what everyone else does. 

What I do get is practicality in a watch. Earlier this year I eventually chose a Citizen Eco-drive chronometer, which looks very nice but it is annoying. The crown turns too easily, resulting in it moving to other settings, which means you can't be sure you're looking at the right time when you glance at the watch. It also results in the date changing spontaneously, meaning you also can't rely on the date. So there you go folks: Citizen eco-drive chronometer not recommended.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Lots of watches look nice though, I don't really get the desire to spend ten times what everyone else does.
> 
> What I do get is practicality in a watch. Earlier this year I eventually chose a Citizen Eco-drive chronometer, which looks very nice but it is annoying. The crown turns too easily, resulting in it moving to other settings, which means you can't be sure you're looking at the right time when you glance at the watch. It also results in the date changing spontaneously, meaning you also can't rely on the date. So there you go folks: Citizen eco-drive chronometer not recommended.



It's to do with the craft on what it takes in making them in the first place. For example, I love the artistry and process involved in constructing enamel watches and it draws me closer to Lange, Nardin and even micro-brands like AnOrdain. I'm a geek and like reading about them. The models and years. Then you have the evolution of movements - I personally find the Grand Seiko Spring Drive a thing of wonder and been eyeing the Snowflake over the years. Also Zenith's El Primero movement - that shit is just legendary.

BUT who's give a fuck what I wear? Over the years, I have worn Rolexes, Omegas to Seikos and Gs (and still do).  I think in the last 10 years, only one person noticed I wore an Omega and we started talking about chronographs and how massive and heavy modern Omegas were.

I've dropped silly money on watches but I won't do it right now - would rather spend it on a family holiday or 2. I don't believe real watch collectors wear their pieces to show off cos the majority of people won't notice a Rotary to a Zenith or an AP/ Breguet. I think for the majority of collectors, they wear it cos they are geeks to the history and are genuinely interested with the movements inside.

It sounds like your Citizen Chronometer is faulty - yeah, its a good looking watch btw.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 5, 2021)

Seems I'm not the only one with the Citizen chronograph problem: Citizen E812 movement crown turns too easily
There is actually a fix, might look into it to see how much it would be here. It was second hand so no warranty.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Seems I'm not the only one with the Citizen chronograph problem: Citizen E812 movement crown turns too easily
> There is actually a fix, might look into it to see how much it would be here. It was second hand so no warranty.



Ahh, I misread, I thought you had the Citizen Chronometer (hard to find that one)!
watchuseek forum have a whole section on Japanese watches - maybe there's a fix there?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Seems I'm not the only one with the Citizen chronograph problem: Citizen E812 movement crown turns too easily
> There is actually a fix, might look into it to see how much it would be here. *It was second hand* so no warranty.


No pun intended...


----------



## Brainaddict (May 5, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Ahh, I misread, I thought you had the Citizen Chronometer (hard to find that one)!
> watchuseek forum have a whole section on Japanese watches - maybe there's a fix there?


Nah, it's a fairly ordinary quartz chronograph, this one but with standard steel bracelet Citizen Men’s BL5295-55E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Black Ion-Plated Chronograph Watch   The date changing is well annoying too though, because I deliberately got a perpetual calendar cos I was tired of getting incorrect dates.


----------



## Doodler (May 6, 2021)

Have men's watches grown larger over the decades? My impression is they have, but am hardly an expert in the subject.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 6, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Have men's watches grown larger over the decades? My impression is they have, but am hardly an expert in the subject.


I can't say I've noticed.


----------



## Doodler (May 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't say I've noticed.



btw Flavor Flav's asking for his clock back.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 6, 2021)

Very Cool









						Citizen Unveils Ana-Digi Star Wars Watch Collection | aBlogtoWatch
					

44 years on from the release of the original film, “Star Wars” remains a global cultural juggernaut, prompting homages and tie-ins in nearly every consumer industry. The world of watchmaking is no stranger to “Star Wars” theming, with releases ranging from disposable toy children’s watches to...



					www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Winot (May 6, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Have men's watches grown larger over the decades? My impression is they have, but am hardly an expert in the subject.



They got larger up to a few years ago and now the tide has turned and smaller watches are fashionable again e.g. Lange Saxonia extra thin going from 42mm to 37mm and the new 36mm Rolex Explorer:

The New 36mm Rolex Explorer Is Right Where It Needs To Be (fratellowatches.com)


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> They got larger up to a few years ago and now the tide has turned and smaller watches are fashionable again e.g. Lange Saxonia extra thin going from 42mm to 37mm and the new 36mm Rolex Explorer:
> 
> The New 36mm Rolex Explorer Is Right Where It Needs To Be (fratellowatches.com)


Shame it's a Rolex.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> a masterpiece of craftsmanship
> 
> View attachment 40608


I just got a replacement mechanism for this one.

Probably will stay on my shelf as I now have a smart watch  but if it works i'll feel better about it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> They got larger up to a few years ago and now the tide has turned and smaller watches are fashionable again e.g. Lange Saxonia extra thin going from 42mm to 37mm and the new 36mm Rolex Explorer:
> 
> The New 36mm Rolex Explorer Is Right Where It Needs To Be (fratellowatches.com)



probably the best Rolex in years.
But wtf is the story with the 2 tone?


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 6, 2021)

This one is a beaut and measures only 38,5 and 10mm thick!
Longines is an odd one for me. The Legend Diver was my first ‘expensive’ watch and one I regret selling. But they are coming up with some real historical re-imagined pieces and the Silver Arrow is just lush. Tempted.

Hands-On - 2021 Longines Silver Arrow (Specs & Price)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I just got a replacement mechanism for this one.
> 
> Probably will stay on my shelf as I now have a smart watch  but if it works i'll feel better about it.


Only took me 7 years.


----------



## Griff (May 7, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Have men's watches grown larger over the decades? My impression is they have, but am hardly an expert in the subject.



Thankfully the fashion of large watches has gone, you won't really see much over 42mm these days.
Talking of smaller watches, been clearing my mother's house the last couple of months (in care home now) and found my late father's old Tissot from about 1970. It's 36mm.

Got a tube of Polywatch (wonderful stuff) and al the scratches (when this pic was taken) have vanished. The strap was the mankiest thing ever as it hadn't seen the light of day since the mid '70s, so put something suitable on it. Works perfectly.


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> probably the best Rolex in years.
> But wtf is the story with the 2 tone?



It’s dreadful.


----------



## TopCat (May 7, 2021)

Ten quid. I love it.


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2021)

I have now managed to live for about 9 months without a watch at all. 

My phone has a clock, my home computer and work laptop also, and my car has a clock.

I will buy another at some point because I like to have a watch but I have been surprised how easy it is to live without one.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have now managed to live for about 9 months without a watch at all.
> 
> My phone has a clock, my home computer and work laptop also, and my car has a clock.
> 
> I will buy another at some point because I like to have a watch but I have been surprised how easy it is to live without one.



How old are you btw? 
I noticed a lot of younger folk don't have watches and if they do, its an Apple watch (which isn't a watch imo).


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> How old are you btw?


56 years young  


Virtual Blue said:


> I noticed a lot of younger folk don't have watches and if they do, its an Apple watch (which isn't a watch imo).


Yes, my 22 year old son won't have a watch, despite my offering to buy him one.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

Breitling Avenger II in for repair because the bezel no longer did that clicking thing when turned, so have this for the near future. Anyone know how to change the date? Google search suggest, pulling out the winder to a third position, but it only seems to have two?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Breitling Avenger II in for repair because the bezel no longer did that clicking thing when turned, so have this for the near future. Anyone know how to change the date? Google search suggest, pulling out the winder to a third position, but it only seems to have two?
> View attachment 274915


Pull harder.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Pull harder.


Does this advice come with a money back guarantee?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Does this advice come with a money back guarantee?


Absolutely! *


*some disclaimer


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2021)

https://www.gucci.com/documents/timeless/Standard_Instructions_for_use_EN-2017.pdf
		


Gucci makes tool watches? i need a day for that to settle in me brain.


----------



## Griff (Aug 8, 2021)

This 1970 Soviet Poljot was the last watch I bought. Ebay £52. 
36mm and quite a delightful thing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2021)

Doodler said:


> btw Flavor Flav's asking for his clock back.


so is Big Ben.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Breitling Avenger II in for repair because the bezel no longer did that clicking thing when turned, so have this for the near future. Anyone know how to change the date? Google search suggest, pulling out the winder to a third position, but it only seems to have two?



Breitling still in for repair because the place they sent it closed down so it was sent back. Awaiting the call from the next branch it lands at, where they will doubtless claim it's no longer under warranty and I will say 'well it was when I sent you it you wankers'


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Breitling still in for repair because the place they sent it closed down so it was sent back. Awaiting the call from the next branch it lands at, where they will doubtless claim it's no longer under warranty and I will say 'well it was when I sent you it you wankers'



Try these guys








						Genesis Watchmaking Official Website Home Page
					

Tha official homepage of Genesis Watchmaking. A familily run business offering watchmaking services of the highest standard available to the general public.




					genesiswatchmaking.co.uk
				




The guy there was super helpful when he looked at my speedy (...when it got run over by car).


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 9, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Try these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's under warranty with Brietling so has to be them


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> It's under warranty with Brietling so has to be them



patience it is then - breitling are selective on who they share their parts with.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

8


----------



## Griff (Nov 27, 2021)

Watch buying has dropped a bit this year due to semi-retiring, but had to have one of these new Christoper Ward C63 Sealanders. Quite a varied range to look through and was hard to make a choice, but this was the colour/strap combo I went for. 

With the many CW promotional codes about, this very nicely made and finished watch came in at under £500 delivered. You really can't find anything comparible in the shops. Been on all week and chuffed with it.  My picture doesn"t really do it justice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2021)

They also do them in yellow, orange, and pink. Tempted by the orange tbh.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2021)

That looks like you should be able to play space invaders on it


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 29, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> It's under warranty with Brietling so has to be them


June 22 this was dropped to where I bought it.....still not back


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Breitling still in for repair because the place they sent it closed down so it was sent back. Awaiting the call from the next branch it lands at, where they will doubtless claim it's no longer under warranty and I will say 'well it was when I sent you it you wankers'


No due back 2nd week in January 2021. Went on 22nd June 2021


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> No due back 2nd week in January 2021. Went on 22nd June 2021


Good luck with that one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 23, 2022)

SO33M100 - MISSION TO THE MOON - Swatch® United Kingdom
					

OMEGA X SWATCH - BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH COLLECTION, Follows the exact design and dimensions of the Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch.




					www.swatch.com
				




i do like these


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 25, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> SO33M100 - MISSION TO THE MOON - Swatch® United Kingdom
> 
> 
> OMEGA X SWATCH - BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH COLLECTION, Follows the exact design and dimensions of the Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch.
> ...



the speedy pro is my all time fav watch and was chuffed to see this.
very hard to buy though.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> SO33M100 - MISSION TO THE MOON - Swatch® United Kingdom
> 
> 
> OMEGA X SWATCH - BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH COLLECTION, Follows the exact design and dimensions of the Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch.
> ...



Nice idea but it's still a quartz Swatch.


----------



## Winot (Apr 25, 2022)

Why would Omega do this?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2022)

They are owned by swatch


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

catsbum said:


> They also do them in yellow, orange, and pink. Tempted by the orange tbh.



I'm also tempted by the orange one.


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> They are owned by swatch


Bentley are owned by Volkswagen, but they don't have a special VW-Edition Bentley. Because it destroys the exclusivity of the brand. We're talking luxury stuff here, and the punters care about whether everyone and their dog owns one.


----------



## Griff (Apr 25, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Nice idea but it's still a quartz Swatch.


Exactly my thoughts really.

This was the last watch I bought a couple of months back: Sunburst Teal blue Relio Solstice.
An American microbrand with a Miyota 9039 movement. A nice 38mm size, a lovely feel and averages +4 seconds a day. Only watch I've kept a bracelet on.
Great when the sun catches it.

Decent price too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2022)

vostok amphibia, changed the bracelet for a nato strap (it felt a bit weird tbh), very happy with it, waterproof to deeper than any depth i'm ever likely to go to. runs slightly fast but it's not an irritation


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 320038
> vostok amphibia, changed the bracelet for a nato strap (it felt a bit weird tbh), very happy with it, waterproof to deeper than any depth i'm ever likely to go to. runs slightly fast but it's not an irritation


A


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2022)

I have some barking watches lying around this under is the most battered divers watch I have ever seen - a 70s roma  that looks like it’s been attacked  by conger eels from a Peter Benchley novel .And a ruhla DDR era one that was in its original box. Both work but like yeh


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 26, 2022)

Chz said:


> Bentley are owned by Volkswagen, but they don't have a special VW-Edition Bentley. Because it destroys the exclusivity of the brand. We're talking luxury stuff here, and the punters care about whether everyone and their dog owns one.



I appreciate the Swatch-Omega collaboration and don't think it destroys the exclusivity of the Omega brand for a couple of reasons. 

1. Its a different watch. 
2. Its a plastic watch and the build, quality, look and feel is nowhere near to the original.

Its just a bit of fun and certainly made me appreciate my Speedy more!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I used this fellow : 70s Watches
> 
> deals with more old stuff and takes his time ( c, 2 weeks) but supplies a full photo record of everything if you want - its rather interesting seeing the guts of your watch taken apart. he resealed  and serviced my old Oyster and I forgot I had it on when I went snorkelling - but he sorted it well enough to be waterproof again. Not worth going to main dealer really


 

Just despatched my last century omega dynamic to 70s watch man for a service. It’s never had one so is likely gummed up like a recent BMW engine .


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 26, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> omega dynamic


Is that like this:

Cool as all hell


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 26, 2022)

Just ordeeed one of these in a moment of madness 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09MTPCB3N?psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&ref_=chk_typ_quicklook_titleToDp
		


Tide times and tracks your surf sessions apparently 

I’ll probably struggle on the tech but it’ll give me something to tinker with


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 26, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just ordeeed one of these in a moment of madness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a smashing toy, loads of features


----------



## hash tag (Aug 26, 2022)

Sorry, I won't click on Amazon stuff.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Is that like this:
> View attachment 339775
> Cool as all hell


Nah sadly it’s one of these - not as cool but yeh.


----------



## Chz (Aug 27, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just ordeeed one of these in a moment of madness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stepson had one like that. It's very cool but... Let's just say don't lose the fucking instructions!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> My stepson had one like that. It's very cool but... Let's just say don't lose the fucking instructions!



I’m a tech idiot and I’ve managed to get it working 

Todays surf. Amazing bit of kit

I think the 42kph was my mates van at full tilt


----------



## nick (Aug 30, 2022)

My Citizen dive watch seems to have finally died, despite living on the window sill to ensure it gets loads of power
Even though its heft means I rarely wore it, I mourn its passing.



Am now rather desirous of this, which I spotted in Heathrow duty free recently. But it is obscenely expensive


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2022)

nick said:


> My Citizen dive watch seems to have finally died, despite living on the window sill to ensure it gets loads of power
> Even though its heft means I rarely wore it, I mourn its passing.
> View attachment 340314
> 
> ...


Panerais are lovely and yes rather pricey. Have you looked at Sinn? Still not cheap but cheapER:









						Sinn Watch U50 S BS Silicone Limited Edition  1050.0202 Silicone Watch | Jura Watches
					

Sinn Watch U50 S BS Silicone Limited Edition  1050.0202 Silicone Watch available to buy online from £2,735.00 with free UK delivery.




					www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2022)

On the subject of Sinn, I'm quite a fan of Guinand. An old Swiss company dating back to the 1800s and resurrected by Helmut Sinn in the 1990s. 

Made in very small numbers to order from their workshop in Frankfurt, very nicely made and surprisingly affordable from a company making less than 1000 watches a year. 






						Guinand Pilot Watches - German manufacturer of mechanical watch from Frankfurt am Main - Guinand Watches
					

Official Guinand Pilot Watches Website. We produce mechanical pilot watches and chronographs from stainless steel with precise movements - made in germany.



					www.guinand-uhren.de
				




I have a Series 155 Chronograph.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 30, 2022)

nick said:


> My Citizen dive watch seems to have finally died, despite living on the window sill to ensure it gets loads of power
> Even though its heft means I rarely wore it, I mourn its passing.
> View attachment 340314
> 
> ...



I like that but they're chunky as hell and not very wearable.

Good call from Griff on Sinn.
Also consider Damasko.


----------



## furluxor (Sep 17, 2022)

This is my baby. It was a university graduation gift and I was allowed to pick it out myself. There's an engraving with my parents' good wishes and my graduation date on the other side. My parents still don't know I didn't actually graduate until some years later  Now the strap needs repairing (one loop broke off), I'm hoping I can find someone to do that rather than having to replace the whole thing.


----------



## LDC (Sep 18, 2022)

Given up on my fancy automatic divers watch. Wanted something that was analogue and a bit 'apocalypse proof' in not needing batteries, was robust and wasn't digital. So far it stops after about 24 hours of not being worn so needs some reliable time to reset it from, the lume doesn't always last a full night so can't see the time when I wake up sometimes, and the bezel keeps getting jammed.

Will sell it and just buy a Gshock ffs.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

LDC said:


> Given up on my fancy automatic divers watch. Wanted something that was analogue and a bit 'apocalypse proof' in not needing batteries, was robust and wasn't digital. So far it stops after about 24 hours of not being worn so needs some reliable time to reset it from, the lume doesn't always last a full night so can't see the time when I wake up sometimes, and the bezel keeps getting jammed.



What is it?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2022)

LDC said:


> it stops after about 24 hours of not being worn


Thats automatics for you, only any good if worn all the time


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Thats automatics for you, only any good if worn all the time



Nah, a 24 hour reserve is super-short. My Seamaster will run for 3 or 4 days unworn.


----------



## LDC (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, a 24 hour reserve is super-short. My Seamaster will run for 3 or 4 days unworn.



Might be a bit more sometimes. But I can't wear a watch at work, so if I work 2 days in a row it then requires resetting. It's a Seiko SKX007 with some milspec mods.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, a 24 hour reserve is super-short. My Seamaster will run for 3 or 4 days unworn.


Do you know what movement it has?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2022)

LDC said:


> It's a Seiko SKX007 with some milspec mods.


Yeah they have a very short reserve, 24 hrs is about the limit


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

LDC said:


> Might be a bit more sometimes. But I can't wear a watch at work, so if I work 2 days in a row it then requires resetting. It's a Seiko SKX007 with some milspec mods.
> 
> View attachment 343300



Can you not hand-wind it? 

Most autos I've had can also be wound by the crown if you pull it out to the position just before the hack.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Do you know what movement it has?



No idea.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2022)

LDC said:


> milspec mods


Can be modded with other movements too


----------



## LDC (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Can you not hand-wind it?
> 
> Most autos I've had can also be wound by the crown if you pull it out to the position just before the hack.



I think so, but still doesn't last long enough tbh. Plus the lume etc.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 19, 2022)

LOOK i just got this, well it is on the way:


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 21, 2022)

The seller just offered me the white faces Arabic version for a cut price, should I get 2?
No.
Cheap though, they're 15£ or so delivered from India... "refurbished", whatever that means (I suspect it means "lucky dip if it will work for longer than a day" but worth a punt I I reckon, apparently the mechanism is v simple and sturdy in those HMT watches... and setting/winding it every day is not a problem for how I'll use it, as long as it doesn't lose a radical amount of time in a day.)


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 21, 2022)

My current watch is a tasteful metal beast by the famous watchmaker Tommy Hilfiger, it weighs about a kilo though.


----------



## nick (Oct 14, 2022)

Advice please.
Need to get birthday watch for  Nick minor's 19th

Initial brief of "I trust dad's judgement"  has not been refined to :
Metal wrist band , Analogue, water proof/resistant. Probably quartz (radio controlled nice to have if so, I guess) , agnostic on date or gadgets.  Nick Minor is over 6ft of rugby playing student so nothing too frou frou

"Something like yours", I'm told. My daily wear  is a 2014 Submariner Date (116610LN) - so that ain't happening

Mrs Nick wants to keep within £100. I'm thinking <£250 may be more realistic. Would like to get something within the next 2 weeks

suggestions please?


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2022)

I've always thought Skagens were pretty good looking at a not-outrageous price.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2022)

Chz said:


> I've always thought Skagens were pretty good looking at a not-outrageous price.


Mrs tag has a Skagen and I looked at one last week for £175. They are mostly plain, thin simple things, if a bit on the delicate side for a big strapping lad.


----------



## Griff (Oct 14, 2022)

Picked up a Laco Flieger 'B' recently as they were going cheap on one of those discount sites. Half price at £150. Miyota movement so nice and accurate. Came with a horrible leather strap so a nice olive Nato replaced it.

Quite like it despite it being pretty bulky compared to my Stowa Flieger 'A'.


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2022)

You remind me that I recently had to go through the contents insurance, and I found I'd put the Stowa down as the price I bought it at instead of the replacement value which is now 3x that much!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 14, 2022)

nick said:


> Advice please.
> Need to get birthday watch for  Nick minor's 19th
> 
> Initial brief of "I trust dad's judgement"  has not been refined to :
> ...







Seiko 5 Sports Auto.

Pretty much the best watch on the market for £250, imo.


----------



## nick (Oct 14, 2022)

Wow that is a lot of seiko  for £250.
I would have jumpEd on that an hour ago, but have now decided to
pass on my automatic seamaster, since I never wear it much now (date too small for my eyes)
in theory it is worth more than my budget for him but on checking I only paid 575 for it in 2011 as its provenance is “less than certain” (bought it 2nd hand from the fx dealer at work , who liked to dabble in watch dealing, absolutely no paperwork)

 mrs Nick is not stupid and has observed I seme to be offloading watches ( my youngest is wearing my gshock metal at the moment) : She wonders if I am gearing up for a new one 

perhaps, subconsciously, I am. See post 1,048.  I still like that panerai


----------



## Gromit (Oct 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Mrs tag has a Skagen and I looked at one last week for £175. They are mostly plain, thin simple things, if a bit on the delicate side for a big strapping lad.


G-Shock. Don't get more rugged.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 17, 2022)

Gromit said:


> G-Shock. Don't get more rugged.


This


----------



## LDC (Oct 17, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> This



What G-shocks do people have? As mentioned above have decided to get one after my Seiko turned out to be a bit shit.

Want a black square digital with no fancy altimeter or barometer etc., a positive display and the solar power option.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 17, 2022)

Seiko or a G Shock.


----------



## nick (Oct 17, 2022)

LDC said:


> What G-shocks do people have? As mentioned above have decided to get one after my Seiko turned out to be a bit shit.
> 
> Want a black square digital with no fancy altimeter or barometer etc., a positive display and the solar power option.


Full metal black resin (GMW-B5000G-1ER) - currently being worn by the youngest
Pros - Bullet proof / solar / radio controlled so always accurate (assuming it can get a signal)

Cons - Alarm is inaudible, Blue tooth is little gimmicky, Overpriced at 400. 

Look into the (almost) identical base model (GW-M5610U-1ER) for £135. I believe the display isn't quite as clear,but otherwise probably much the same.  Have a listen to the alarm volume, if that is important to you


----------



## LDC (Oct 17, 2022)

Yeah, don't want Bluetooth, but do need a good alarm, thanks for tips! That is the model that gets a load of recommendations. Also tempted by the massive GX-56BB that looks like I could swing it to knock out a cow if needs be.


----------



## Griff (Oct 17, 2022)

Have one of these G-Shocks, but can only wear it in Summer time because I haven't a fucking clue how to reset it. 

There is a Youtube clip on how to do it but it just made my brain explode.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 17, 2022)

I like G-shock if they did an analogue with a bezel that didn’t need a PhD in astrophysics to reset the hands to different time zones I’d never wear another watch

Unfortunately they are a faff and the face design ethos seems to be “make it pointlessly cluttered as fuck”

Analogue Nite (Hawk) is my daily beater, big, tells the time, glows like a Fukushima sushi platter, easily adjusted without taking it off the wrist and reading 80 pages of manual


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2022)

I've got a few of my late father's watches. Mainly Omega and Bulova, probably from the 1960s onwards. 

Is there a reliable way to know if they are worth anything at all (probably not) and sell them. 

I'm reluctant to put them on ebay without knowing if they should be selling for £1 or £100


----------



## Griff (Oct 17, 2022)

Try looking at similar watches on Chrono24.

You can search on makes then select years to find similar then you should get an idea of value.


----------



## nick (Oct 17, 2022)

look for a place called watchfinder to get an idea. They are on line, but also have physical stores. 
I'm not sure, but strongly suspect they will offer you a low price for convenience of selling to them rather than doing it yourself

Value will also be impacted by if you have the box and paperwork to go with it


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

I had forgotten Code 41 watches and I like skeleton watches.
I like this but the price Code41 X41 Edition 5 Aerocarbon Grey – X41-42-CAR-BG-RD – The Watch Pages

This would do Code41 ANOMALY T4 – ANT4-41,5-ANT-ANT-WH – The Watch Pages


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2022)

The watch business has been booming fir a couple of years - prices for premium stuff have gone to the moon. Morgan Stanley issued a report the other day on just this theme - people have stopped buying and the stock levels are huge with leveraged opportunistic secondary market dealers waist deep in stuff they can only move at a loss .could be lots of dumping of stock later this year. I only like old mad stuff really so kinda not relevant to me. People buying chunky Rolex sports watches ( crude stuff imho) for the price of a new car look to be over. Go cheap and go fun when it comes to wrist wear


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2022)

^^spotted in Morpeth yesterday, a Tag Monaco from 1969. Asking price about about £29,000 😱^^^


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2022)

It would be a Heuer Monaco if it was from 1969.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2022)

Forgive my abbreviation from Tag Heuer to just Tag, I was being lazy. 😓


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2022)

TAG Group bought Heuer in 1985.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2022)

Griff said:


> TAG Group bought Heuer in 1985.


The watch I saw was listed as a Tag Heuer. It looked rather tatty and not for me. A Monaco in Gulf colours, non metal strap would be nice though.


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2022)

Not the sort of listing error you'd expect of somewhere selling a Heuer Monaco for almost £30k!

Saw some '60s Heuer chronographs at Retromobile in Paris at the start of 2020 and they looked drop dead gorgeous, can't imagine the cost of them.  

Never really been a fan of the Monaco, a bit too McQueen wannabee for me.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 30, 2022)

Just ordered the iWatch SE2. Seems reasonable at £250


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2022)

After a bit of a mixup I finally got my watch from india... appears to work fine


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2022)

Can anyone recommend / suggest a place that can replace the pin in a seamaster bracelet over the Christmas period, as a walk in, in London, or better still Brixton environs.?
So far tried a couple of places in Hatton Garden, but they don't have in stock and are closing soon for Christmas.

It's a bit of a beater - so don't want to really go main dealer


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2022)

nick said:


> Can anyone recommend / suggest a place that can replace the pin in a seamaster bracelet over the Christmas period, as a walk in, in London, or better still Brixton environs.?
> So far tried a couple of places in Hatton Garden, but they don't have in stock and are closing soon for Christmas.
> 
> It's a bit of a beater - so don't want to really go main dealer
> View attachment 356664


Have you tried the Tictoc Man in HG?









						About Us – TIC TOC MAN
					






					tictocman.com


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 22, 2022)

nick said:


> Can anyone recommend / suggest a place that can replace the pin in a seamaster bracelet over the Christmas period, as a walk in, in London, or better still Brixton environs.?
> So far tried a couple of places in Hatton Garden, but they don't have in stock and are closing soon for Christmas.
> 
> It's a bit of a beater - so don't want to really go main dealer
> View attachment 356664



Don’t know if he’ll get it done over the holidays but Yan The Watch Guy (courtesy of a poster here) has serviced my watches for 15 years. I’ll text you his number. 

What I would say is that if a link breaks, it’s time to have the whole bracelet reconditioned.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 23, 2022)

RedDragon said:


> A Swiss one I was given as a christmas present. I haven't worn it for 15 years mainly due to my mobile.



beautiful


----------



## nick (Yesterday at 10:40 PM)

Spymaster said:


> Don’t know if he’ll get it done over the holidays but Yan The Watch Guy (courtesy of a poster here) has serviced my watches for 15 years. I’ll text you his number.
> 
> What I would say is that if a link breaks, it’s time to have the whole bracelet reconditioned.


Ended up taking it to the people under the arches in London Bridge (all the recommendations up thread were shut for the holidays). 
One of the guys (had a chat, he knew about watches) fixed a few links etc while I waited - all good
Over Christmas discovered that a part of one of the end links had popped out (right where the pin had fallen out in the photo above). Took it back straight away for them to fix as it had been fine before they had worked on it first time.
There stall was then staffed by the younger of the two staff - seemed like a trainee - knew nothing about anything, claimed that it had always been like that and that he would have to send it away to even be able to quote for the fix.  I didn't feel comfortable with them having the thing out of my sight, so walked rather than enter into a pointless argument. 

Every cloud etc. 

One of the other people I had contacted reopened after new year. 
Who knew (everyone except me) that there is a full on horologist in Norwood, with a clock museum on site.?
Have now booked in the Seamaster for a proper service and sort out.
 Harris Horology
Museum


----------

